# CASA 66



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

GETTING STARTED


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

THE FAMILY HELPING OUT LETS JUST SAY I COULDNT DO IT WITHOUT THEM


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

MLDING THE FIREWALL


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

ALMOST DONE WITH THE ENGINE THANX FOR THE HOOK UPS COURTESY DICK CHEESE


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

FRAME


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

MORE TO FOLLOW AS I GO :biggrin:


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

looks good lou .... cant wait to see the results .. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 68MERC (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jul 7 2005, 04:10 PM
> *THE FAMILY HELPING OUT LETS JUST SAY I COULDNT DO IT WITHOUT THEM
> [snapback]3377204[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

lookin good lou keep it up


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

COUPLE MORE PICS THANX LOWE PAINT FOR YOUR HELP EVAN AND PAT


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jul 7 2005, 05:08 PM~
> *COUPLE MORE PICS THANX LOWE PAINT FOR YOUR HELP EVAN AND PAT
> [snapback]3377964[/snapback]​*


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

lou that shits lookin good you silly bastard!!!!go back to work now fucker!!


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

looks good lou... real good...


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Jul 7 2005, 03:11 PM
> *Is that a luxurious shirt you panted on??
> [snapback]3377978[/snapback]​*


IT WAS PEELING ILL GIVE IT TO JAV HE WANTED A RED ONE


----------



## 91 lincolnTC (Jan 18, 2005)

damn lou.. lookin good.. keep the picture comin...


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jul 7 2005, 04:42 PM
> *IT WAS PEELING ILL GIVE IT TO JAV HE WANTED A RED ONE
> [snapback]3378103[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

DASH, F THE PIC AINT WORKIN


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

LOOKIN' GOOD LOU :thumbsup:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Jul 8 2005, 06:56 AM
> *LOOKIN' GOOD LOU :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3381213[/snapback]​*


THANX X DID YOU EVER GET THAT RACK


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jul 8 2005, 10:52 AM
> *THANX X DID YOU EVER GET THAT RACK
> [snapback]3381387[/snapback]​*


CHALE.I CALLED HIM A COUPLE OF TIMES...NO ANSWER,AND NO ANSWERING SERVICE TO LEAVE A MESSAGE.I'LL TRY AGAIN IN A COUPLE OF WEEKS. GO COWBOYS!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

It's looking awsome Lou...You're putting a lot of effort and sweat into that wagon...That's fucking hardcore bro!!!   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Jul 8 2005, 08:02 AM
> *CHALE.I CALLED HIM A COUPLE OF TIMES...NO ANSWER,AND NO ANSWERING SERVICE TO LEAVE A MESSAGE.I'LL TRY AGAIN IN A COUPLE OF WEEKS.          GO COWBOYS!!!
> [snapback]3381426[/snapback]​*


LET ME KNOW AND YEAH THE BOYS WILL BE OUT HERE IN CALI OXNARD THAT IS THINK ILL GO CHECK THEM OUT AGAIN


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Jul 8 2005, 08:05 AM
> *It's looking awsome Lou...You're putting a lot of effort and sweat into that wagon...That's fucking hardcore bro!!!     :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3381445[/snapback]​*


IM TRYING


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jul 8 2005, 10:06 AM
> *IM TRYING
> [snapback]3381454[/snapback]​*


You're making it happen man...Mad props to you bro!!!


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy+Jul 8 2005, 11:05 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: YOU LUCKY DOG. ...AND I'LL HOLLER AT YOU WHEN I GET READY AGAIN.


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

:biggrin: Looking Good


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Looks good so far. :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Jul 8 2005, 12:05 PM
> *It's looking awsome Lou...You're putting a lot of effort and sweat into that wagon...That's fucking hardcore bro!!!     :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3381445[/snapback]​*


YUP REAL NICE ,love the color of the frame


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

DASH


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

YUK


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

MORE YUK


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

...


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

BETTER


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

LAST ONE ILL POST SOME MORE WHEN GETS BACK FROM THR PLATTER


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jul 8 2005, 01:25 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]3381838[/snapback]​*


love that brown turd colored carpet... :uh: 







































































btw nice chrome !!!!!!


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

DAM LOU,YOU THROWIN' DOWN DOG!!!


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:biggrin: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Lou the wagon's coming along nicely :thumbsup: Keep up the good work gotta admire you doing everything yourself.


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BoOtY_SnAtChA_@Jul 8 2005, 10:13 AM
> *Lou the wagon's coming along nicely  :thumbsup:  Keep up the good work gotta admire you doing everything yourself.
> [snapback]3382138[/snapback]​*


WELL NOT ALL BY MYSELF MY KIDS HELP AND WIFE DOES HELLA RUNNING AROUND GETTING PAINT AND DRIVING TO LA FOR THE CHROME PLUS IM TEARING UP THE GARAGE AND MY PARTS ARE ALL OVER THE HOUSE .EXCEPT FOR THE EXAUST AND INT IVE PRETTY MUCH DID MY SELF SO FAR :biggrin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

SOME FRONT CHROME


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jul 8 2005, 02:28 PM
> *SOME FRONT CHROME
> [snapback]3382881[/snapback]​*



Who's doing the Chrome..............


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

Wowzers!! Did Lis end up going back to the chromer in LA this week?

GREAT JOB LOU AND FAMILY! :thumbsup:

:cheesy:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jul 8 2005, 01:19 PM
> *Wowzers!! Did Lis end up going back to the chromer in LA this week?
> 
> GREAT JOB LOU AND FAMILY!  :thumbsup:
> ...


NO THATS THE STUFF I ALREADY HAD AND DAM THAT GUY IN YOUR AVATAR IS UGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGLY


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

wagon is looking good lou


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Jul 8 2005, 01:10 PM
> *Who's doing the Chrome..............
> [snapback]3383111[/snapback]​*


RICH FROM MAJESTICS LA GOOD PRICES GOOD TURN AROUND TIME HES HERE ON LAY IT LOW HIT HIM UP FOR PRICES


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jul 8 2005, 03:00 PM
> *NO THATS THE STUFF I ALREADY HAD AND DAM THAT GUY IN YOUR AVATAR IS UGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGLY
> [snapback]3383444[/snapback]​*


Hey, don't forget we're practically neighboors, I might have to do a surprise visit on you!!! (and send Javi to play dominoes with you until 6AM, AGAIN!!!!) 

LOL....J/K....tell Lis I said hi, K?? :biggrin:

So is she here in SJ??? I have a nail appt at 5 if her and da girls wanna go with  :cheesy:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

SHE SAID GIVE HER A CALL AND WHERE IS YOUR LOSER BOYFRIEND OH YEAH THANX FOR LENDING US THE MOVIE ILL TELL LIS TO GIVE IT BACK TO YOU :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jul 8 2005, 03:13 PM
> *SHE SAID GIVE HER A CALL AND WHERE IS YOUR LOSER BOYFRIEND OH YEAH THANX FOR LENDING US THE MOVIE ILL TELL LIS TO GIVE IT BACK TO YOU :biggrin:
> [snapback]3383522[/snapback]​*


I forgot, what movie? hahahaha  I'll call her after I get ready, call him - he didn't work today....and I have a meeting at 8 and he never goes so he might want to stop by and BS with ya (keep an eye on him for me will ya!?) .............. :rofl: J/K!!!!


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jul 8 2005, 02:16 PM
> *I forgot, what movie? hahahaha   I'll call her after I get ready, call him - he didn't work today....and I have a meeting at 8 and he never goes so he might want to stop by and BS with ya (keep an eye on him for me will ya!?) .............. :rofl: J/K!!!!
> [snapback]3383538[/snapback]​*


YEAH I FEEL LIKE KICKIN HIS ASS IN BONES LISTEN TO HIM TELL STORIES ABOUT HOW GOOD HE WAS :biggrin:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jul 8 2005, 11:22 AM
> *BETTER
> [snapback]3381818[/snapback]​*


damn!lookin good!
:thumbsup:


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

Nice Chrome!!!!!! looking good man... That frame is really nice


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

hey lou ... is that a 57 chevy treasure hunt that u have on your self there buddy .... shit looks good though bro .. when r u guys heading back to la ... let me know ...


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

much props to you lou and your familia..your 66 is coming out nice!! thats what lowriding is about..building your ride your self much respect! keep the good work bro..


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## DEVILSNITE89 (Jun 20, 2003)

the wagon is lookin good bro.....i love chrome :biggrin:


----------



## geed_up (Oct 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jul 7 2005, 03:12 PM
> *ALMOST DONE WITH THE ENGINE THANX FOR THE HOOK UPS COURTESY DICK CHEESE
> [snapback]3377220[/snapback]​*




Sorry man.....LOL DICK CHEESE.



He might want to go to the nearest free clinic and get that checked out.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Keep the progress pics coming Big Lou...I love that thread...


----------



## geed_up (Oct 24, 2003)

The progress loks great man, keep up the good work!


----------



## yuh8onme (Jun 22, 2005)

Lou priming the bottom of the wagon.
[attachmentid=210380]
[attachmentid=210382]
[attachmentid=210384]


----------



## san 312 (Apr 30, 2004)

Looks like you got an itchy trigger finger  keep up the good work, and remember trigger on-spray -trigger off.


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by san 312_@Jul 10 2005, 08:38 PM
> *Looks like you got an itchy trigger finger   keep up the good work, and remember trigger on-spray -trigger off.
> [snapback]3392840[/snapback]​*


I KNOW THANX FUCK NEXT BUILD IM GETTING A ROTISSERE :uh:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHARKN87_@Jul 8 2005, 10:40 PM
> *hey lou ... is that a 57 chevy treasure hunt that u have on your self there buddy .... shit looks good though bro .. when r u guys heading back to la ... let me know ...
> [snapback]3385691[/snapback]​*


yeah it is you know the ones you fuckers take out of the boxes before you put that shit on the shelfs bastards j/k :biggrin:


----------



## yuh8onme (Jun 22, 2005)

Here is a picture of the rear end before chrome.
[attachmentid=211169]
And after chrome, a big difference ha ha..........
[attachmentid=211175]


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

lookin good , :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL GORDO1_@Jul 11 2005, 03:46 PM
> *lookin good ,  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3397148[/snapback]​*


THANX ME ARE THE CAR J/K :biggrin:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

"BUMP UP THE DRUMS, IT'S THE ONE,THE DALLAS TEXAN!!!"


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Jul 12 2005, 08:03 AM
> *"BUMP UP THE DRUMS, IT'S THE ONE,THE DALLAS TEXAN!!!"
> [snapback]3400070[/snapback]​*


WHAT UP X HEY PO UP A PIC OF YOUR 5


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jul 12 2005, 11:33 AM
> *WHAT UP X HEY PO UP A PIC OF YOUR 5
> [snapback]3400303[/snapback]​*


DON'T KNOW HOW LOU.I'M COMPUTER ILLITERATE.I CAN EMAIL PIX...BUT DON'T KNOW HOW TO DO IT ON LIL.WHAT COLOR ARE YOU GOING WITH ON THE WAGON?


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Jul 12 2005, 09:00 AM
> *DON'T KNOW HOW LOU.I'M COMPUTER ILLITERATE.I CAN EMAIL PIX...BUT DON'T KNOW HOW TO DO IT ON LIL.WHAT COLOR ARE YOU GOING WITH ON THE WAGON?
> [snapback]3400495[/snapback]​*


WHITE AND ORANGE AND FLAKED OUT ROOF OL SKOOL STYLE


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jul 12 2005, 12:04 PM
> *WHITE AND ORANGE AND FLAKED OUT ROOF OL SKOOL STYLE
> [snapback]3400527[/snapback]​*


ORALE,I THOUGHT YOU WAS GOING WITH SILVER WITH BLUE AND WHITE STRIPES DOWN THE MIDDLE AND A BIG STAR ON THE SIDES.


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Jul 12 2005, 09:11 AM
> *ORALE,I THOUGHT YOU WAS GOING WITH SILVER WITH BLUE AND WHITE STRIPES DOWN THE MIDDLE AND A BIG STAR ON THE SIDES.
> [snapback]3400572[/snapback]​*


NAH THATS MY DAILY :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK YOU PUTTS!!!


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 12 2005, 11:42 AM
> *KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK YOU PUTTS!!!
> [snapback]3401368[/snapback]​*


WHAT UP YOU FREAK SHOW


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Damn Lou, I got so much respect for what you're doing bro...I plan on doing something like this to my Caddy Coupe 84 this coming winter...It's very motivating to see that thread...


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

I SHOULD HAVE POST THIS PIC FIRST THE WIFE JUST FOUND IT IN HER COMPUTER MY 600.00 CAR WHEN I PICKED IT UP


----------



## yuh8onme (Jun 22, 2005)

Louis just painted the bottom of the wagon.
[attachmentid=213641]


----------



## yuh8onme (Jun 22, 2005)

[attachmentid=213646]


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

THE WAGS LOOKIN GOOD LOU, TELL THE FAMILY I SAID HI


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jul 7 2005, 01:12 PM
> *ALMOST DONE WITH THE ENGINE THANX FOR THE HOOK UPS COURTESY DICK CHEESE
> [snapback]3377220[/snapback]​*


damm bro i did not see this thread till just know lookin real good man keep up the good work  .if theres anything you need man don't be shy . :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Looking awasome Lou...Love the flaked out paint...


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

LOOKING AT SOME OF THE PIX...JUST SAW THE LICENSE PLATES :thumbsup: "66OGSUV".ESTE VATO!!! uffin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jul 12 2005, 06:11 PM
> *WHAT UP YOU FREAK SHOW
> [snapback]3402294[/snapback]​*


NUTTIN BRO U!!!

LOOKIN GOOD !!!


IM DOIN MY CAR MYSELF TOO!!!


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 14 2005, 08:01 AM
> *NUTTIN BRO U!!!
> 
> LOOKIN GOOD !!!
> ...


WHY NOT YOU DO EVERYTHING ELSE YOURSELF IE SEX


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

its coming along real nice bro ..........  :thumbsup: and for 600 $ thats one clean ride


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jul 14 2005, 04:47 PM
> *WHY NOT YOU DO EVERYTHING ELSE YOURSELF IE SEX
> [snapback]3413663[/snapback]​*


FUCK THAT BRO ,I LIKE RELAXING JURING IE SEX


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Hey Lou is that rainbow flake or is just my eyes playing trick on me ?


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

DONE YET???


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BoOtY_SnAtChA_@Jul 14 2005, 02:45 PM
> *Hey Lou is that rainbow flake or is just my eyes playing trick on me ?
> [snapback]3414507[/snapback]​*


ITS NOT EVEN A FLAKE ITS A ORANGE PEARL IT LOOK BETTER IN PERSON THATS UNDER THE CAR WITH A WEAK LIGHT WITH OUT ENOUGH SHOP LIGHT AT NIGHT IM GONNA AD MORE LIGHT WHEN I GET TO THE BODY AND PAINT :biggrin: I CANT WAIT


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

looking good lou...


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jul 15 2005, 11:07 AM
> *ITS NOT EVEN A FLAKE ITS A ORANGE PEARL IT LOOK BETTER IN PERSON THATS UNDER THE CAR WITH A WEAK LIGHT WITH OUT ENOUGH SHOP LIGHT AT NIGHT IM GONNA AD MORE LIGHT WHEN I GET TO THE BODY AND PAINT :biggrin: I CANT WAIT
> [snapback]3417958[/snapback]​*


LOOKS GOOD...AND I'M LOOKING AT IT WITH A BLACK AND WHITE MONITOR


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

LOOKING GOOD ! :thumbsup:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Jul 15 2005, 08:18 AM
> *LOOKS GOOD...AND I'M LOOKING AT IT WITH A BLACK AND WHITE MONITOR
> [snapback]3417991[/snapback]​*


X YOU GOT A 3RD SEAT IN YOUR 65


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jul 15 2005, 12:07 PM
> *X YOU GOT A 3RD SEAT IN YOUR 65
> [snapback]3418237[/snapback]​*


CHALE... I NEED ONE(as many kids as i got)HOW MUCH DID YOU PAY FOR YOURS?(IF YOU DON'T MIND ME ASKING)


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Jul 15 2005, 09:12 AM
> *CHALE... I NEED ONE(as many kids as i got)HOW MUCH DID YOU PAY FOR YOURS?(IF YOU DON'T MIND ME ASKING)
> [snapback]3418259[/snapback]​*


350.00 I GOT AN XXTRA ONE :biggrin: 350.00 PLUS SHIIPING ILL HOOK YOU UP


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

CAN'T RIGHT NOW,RIGHT NOW...BUT MAYBE LATER,LATER.


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Jul 15 2005, 12:08 PM
> *CAN'T RIGHT NOW,RIGHT NOW...BUT MAYBE LATER,LATER.
> [snapback]3419161[/snapback]​*


DONT WORRY ITS JUST SITTING LET ME KNOW WHEN YOUR READY


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

Damn thats lookin clean as fuck


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Jul 15 2005, 12:36 PM
> *Damn thats lookin clean as fuck
> [snapback]3419358[/snapback]​*


THANKS JUST TRYING TO REP SJ


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jul 15 2005, 03:33 PM
> *DONT WORRY ITS JUST SITTING LET ME KNOW WHEN YOUR READY
> [snapback]3419326[/snapback]​*


THANX BRO.MAYBE YOU CAN BRING IT WHEN YOU COME DOWN FOR THE COWBOY GAME


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Jul 15 2005, 12:56 PM
> *THANX BRO.MAYBE YOU CAN BRING IT WHEN YOU COME DOWN FOR THE COWBOY GAME
> [snapback]3419514[/snapback]​*


DUDE LAST TIME I DROVE THAT SHIT SEEMED LIKE FOREVER COMING HOME I DROVE 24HRS STRAIGHT FUCK IT TOOK LIKE 10HRS JUST TO GET OUTTA TEXAS NEXT TIME IM FLYING


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jul 15 2005, 01:55 PM
> *THANKS JUST TRYING TO REP SJ
> [snapback]3419504[/snapback]​*


  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jul 15 2005, 12:55 PM
> *THANKS JUST TRYING TO REP SJ
> [snapback]3419504[/snapback]​*


GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jul 15 2005, 03:59 PM
> *DUDE LAST TIME I DROVE THAT SHIT SEEMED LIKE FOREVER COMING HOME I DROVE 24HRS STRAIGHT FUCK IT TOOK  LIKE 10HRS JUST TO GET OUTTA TEXAS NEXT TIME IM FLYING
> [snapback]3419533[/snapback]​*


ORALE PUES.YOU KNOW YOU GOT TO HIT ME UP WHEN YOU COME DOWN.SAY, THIS THREAD WENT ALL THE WAY DOWN TO PAGE 4...YOU MUST BE BUSY WITH THE WAGON(THAT'S GOOD!!!).


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Jul 18 2005, 06:43 AM
> *ORALE PUES.YOU KNOW YOU GOT TO HIT ME UP WHEN YOU COME DOWN.SAY, THIS THREAD WENT ALL THE WAY DOWN TO PAGE 4...YOU MUST BE BUSY WITH THE WAGON(THAT'S GOOD!!!).
> [snapback]3429612[/snapback]​*


YEP PICS TO COME AND WHEN I DO COME TO TEXAS ILL HIT YA UP FOR SURE


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

car looks good!







oh and Phillys gona spank Dallas's ASS again this year!


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 18 2005, 08:19 AM
> *car looks good!
> oh and Phillys gona spank Dallas's ASS again this year!
> [snapback]3429948[/snapback]​*


THANKS BRO, PHILLY AINT DOING SHIT EXCEP BEGGING T/O TO PLAY EAGLES 9/7 THAN LOSE FIRST GAME OF THE PLAYOFF ITS THE BEGINING OF THE END BIRDMAN :biggrin:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jul 18 2005, 11:44 AM
> *THANKS BRO, PHILLY AINT DOING SHIT EXCEP BEGGING T/O TO PLAY EAGLES 9/7 THAN LOSE FIRST GAME OF THE PLAYOFF ITS THE BEGGING OF THE END BIRDMAN  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3430057[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jul 18 2005, 10:44 AM
> *THANKS BRO, PHILLY AINT DOING SHIT EXCEP BEGGING T/O TO PLAY EAGLES 9/7 THAN LOSE FIRST GAME OF THE PLAYOFF ITS THE BEGINING OF THE END BIRDMAN  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3430057[/snapback]​*


THATS RIGHT LOU


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

PAINTED THE STERRING WHEEL AFTER A REPAIR TO IT HAD SOME SMALL STREES CRACKS ALSO GETTING READY TO PUT THE NEW BUSHINGS IN THE REAR TRAILING ARMS TWO THINGS YOUR DRILL BIT GETS HELLA hot drilling out rubber DAM THAT SHIT BURNED, SECOND OF ALL NEXT TIME ALL BURN THOSE FUCKERS OUT BEFORE I CHROME EM OH WELL SHIT YOU LEARN BY DOING IT YOURSELF :biggrin: :burn:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

PIC MIGHT TOO BIG SORRY


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jul 18 2005, 10:44 AM
> *THANKS BRO, PHILLY AINT DOING SHIT EXCEP BEGGING T/O TO PLAY EAGLES 9/7 THAN LOSE FIRST GAME OF THE PLAYOFF ITS THE BEGINING OF THE END BIRDMAN  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3430057[/snapback]​*


9-7,LOL,I just spit my water all over my keyboard from LAUGHING so hard.
WITH,OR WITHOUT TO,Philly will finish in 1st place in the East and they will go 12-4 at WORST.
Bacc to the Topic,Keep up the good work on the 66.


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

DAM I LOVE E BAY GOT MY CARPET KIT :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Looking real good Lou...Damn it's gonna be full show...Fucking tight man!!!!


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Jul 18 2005, 01:55 PM
> *Looking real good Lou...Damn it's gonna be full show...Fucking tight man!!!!
> [snapback]3431695[/snapback]​*


SHOW BUT NOT SUPER SHOW IM RIDIN MY SHIT


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

why you dint wrap you frame since you had it of the body?i did the same thing you did to my first caddy after a while i started messing with my swithes my whole car was messed uo all that work for nothing.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jul 18 2005, 04:14 PM
> *SHOW BUT NOT SUPER SHOW IM RIDIN MY SHIT
> [snapback]3431794[/snapback]​*


That's what i'm talking about Lou!!!


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jul 18 2005, 02:39 PM
> *why you dint wrap you frame since you had it of the body?i did the same thing you did to my first caddy after a while i started messing with my swithes my whole car was messed uo all that work for nothing.
> [snapback]3431895[/snapback]​*


THE TRUTH IS I DONT KNOW HOW TO WELD MY SHIT IS HEAVY AS IT IS AND I PLAN ON DRIVING MY CAR CRUSING AND TO SHOWS AND IM NOT GONNA SWING IT IVE LEARNED TO CHIIL ON THE SWITCHES I DID REINFORCE SOME OF THE STREES POINTS THOUGH WELL MY FRIEND DID THAT IS LIKE, I SAID I DONT KNOW HOW TO WELD YET O YEAH TELL RICH FROM YOUR CLUB WHAT UP HE HELPED ME WITH MY CHROME :biggrin:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jul 18 2005, 06:03 PM
> *THE TRUTH IS I DONT KNOW HOW TO WELD MY SHIT IS HEAVY AS IT IS AND I PLAN ON DRIVING MY CAR CRUSING AND TO SHOWS AND IM NOT GONNA SWING IT IVE LEARNED TO CHIIL ON THE SWITCHES I DID REINFORCE SOME OF THE STREES POINTS THOUGH WELL MY FRIEND DID THAT IS LIKE, I SAID I DONT KNOW HOW TO WELD YET O YEAH TELL RICH FROM YOUR CLUB WHAT UP HE HELPED ME WITH MY CHROME :biggrin:
> [snapback]3432006[/snapback]​*


LET ME KNOW HOW THAT TURNS OUT.


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Jul 20 2005, 07:03 AM
> *LET ME KNOW HOW THAT TURNS OUT.
> [snapback]3442229[/snapback]​*


O TAY


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

Any more updates homie???


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Jul 21 2005, 10:18 AM
> *Any more updates homie???
> [snapback]3449848[/snapback]​*


NOT YET BEEN BUSY WIFES SICK


----------



## yuh8onme (Jun 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Jul 21 2005, 11:18 AM
> *Any more updates homie???
> [snapback]3449848[/snapback]​*


Here is a few updates on progress with the wagon. Lou grinding the back.
[attachmentid=222831]
[attachmentid=222839]


----------



## yuh8onme (Jun 22, 2005)

[attachmentid=222841]


----------



## yuh8onme (Jun 22, 2005)

[attachmentid=222842]


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

NICE PICS LOOKS LIKE IT COMING RIGHT ALONG . KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK LOU AND CREW . :thumbsup:


----------



## yuh8onme (Jun 22, 2005)

[attachmentid=222844]


----------



## yuh8onme (Jun 22, 2005)

[attachmentid=222845]


----------



## yuh8onme (Jun 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jul 24 2005, 10:43 PM
> *NICE PICS LOOKS LIKE IT COMING RIGHT ALONG . KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK LOU AND CREW . :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3472563[/snapback]​*


Thanks Rich..........


----------



## bigjaydogg (Sep 11, 2003)

looks good man...keep it up


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

DAM,I'M STARTING TO GET FLASHBACKS...AND MY SHIT IS STILL WORK IN PROGRESS.


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Jul 25 2005, 07:14 AM
> *DAM,I'M STARTING TO GET FLASHBACKS...AND MY SHIT IS STILL WORK IN PROGRESS.
> [snapback]3473516[/snapback]​*


FLASHBACKS OF WHAT


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jul 25 2005, 11:32 AM
> *FLASHBACKS OF WHAT
> [snapback]3473799[/snapback]​*


WORKING ON MY WAGON...YOU DON'T THINK I BOUGHT IT LIKE THIS DO YOU?.


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Jul 25 2005, 12:22 PM
> *WORKING ON MY WAGON...YOU DON'T THINK I BOUGHT IT LIKE THIS DO YOU?.
> [snapback]3475344[/snapback]​*


NAH I SEEN A PIC IN A DIFFRENT TOPIC IT LOOKEK CLEAN FOR A BLACK AND WHITE PIC


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jul 25 2005, 03:28 PM
> *NAH I SEEN A PIC IN A DIFFRENT TOPIC IT LOOKEK CLEAN FOR A BLACK AND WHITE PIC
> [snapback]3475376[/snapback]​*


THANX LOU...I'VE HAD IT FOR A BOUT 8 YEARS...BEEN WORKING ON IT FOR A WHILE.


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Jul 25 2005, 12:47 PM
> *THANX LOU...I'VE HAD IT FOR A BOUT 8 YEARS...BEEN WORKING ON IT FOR A WHILE.
> [snapback]3475539[/snapback]​*


IS THAT YOUR KIDS IN THE PIC FUCK HOW OLD ARE YOU BRO


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jul 25 2005, 03:53 PM
> *IS THAT YOUR KIDS IN THE PIC FUCK HOW OLD ARE YOU BRO
> [snapback]3475582[/snapback]​*


DAM,THAT'S COLD.THE LITTLE ONE IS MINE.HE'S 10 NOW.THE OLDER KID IS A FRIEND OF THE FAMILY.EY,DON'T YOU GOT WORK TO DO,(THE WAGON'S CALLING YOU)THAT WAS COLD LOU.


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Jul 25 2005, 01:20 PM
> *DAM,THAT'S COLD.THE LITTLE ONE IS MINE.HE'S 10 NOW.THE OLDER KID IS A FRIEND OF THE FAMILY.EY,DON'T YOU GOT WORK TO DO,(THE WAGON'S CALLING YOU)THAT WAS COLD LOU.
> [snapback]3475806[/snapback]​*


IM AT WORK CANT WORK ON THE CAR TILL I GET HOME :biggrin: SORRY BRO JUST WASNT SURE IF THAT WAS YOU IN THE PIC ARE YOUR KID NICE DOG


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jul 25 2005, 04:29 PM
> *IM AT WORK CANT WORK ON THE CAR TILL I GET HOME :biggrin: SORRY BRO JUST WASNT SURE IF THAT WAS YOU IN THE PIC ARE YOUR KID NICE DOG
> [snapback]3475866[/snapback]​*


ORALE,I THOUGHT YOU WAS TRYING TO SAY I WAS OLD.THANX, THAT'S BLANCA.


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

GOT THIS TODAY LOVE IT SHOWS YOU HOW TO TAKE ALL KINDS OF PARTS OFF WITH OUT BREAKING THEM NOW I CAN MOVE ON WITH THE BUILD :biggrin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

KINDA OF A BITCH GETTING THESE OUT :uh:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

DROPPED THE TANK


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

GO COWBOYS


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

Clean frame work.


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Aug 1 2005, 07:20 AM
> *Clean frame work.
> [snapback]3519718[/snapback]​*


THANX


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

DAM!!! PAGE 6


----------



## yuh8onme (Jun 22, 2005)

Just got the rearend back from getting the axles replace.
[attachmentid=237098]


----------



## yuh8onme (Jun 22, 2005)

Taking it out of his truck with the help of my Dad, son and the engine hoist.
[attachmentid=237103]


----------



## yuh8onme (Jun 22, 2005)

[attachmentid=237111]


----------



## yuh8onme (Jun 22, 2005)

[attachmentid=237112]


----------



## yuh8onme (Jun 22, 2005)

Geting ready to put it back together.
[attachmentid=237114]


----------



## yuh8onme (Jun 22, 2005)

[attachmentid=237115]


----------



## yuh8onme (Jun 22, 2005)

[attachmentid=237116]


----------



## yuh8onme (Jun 22, 2005)

[attachmentid=237117]


----------



## yuh8onme (Jun 22, 2005)

[attachmentid=237118]


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Looking fucking awsome Lou!!!! Great work my brother...


----------



## yuh8onme (Jun 22, 2005)

Steven putting the rim on the car.
[attachmentid=237443]


----------



## yuh8onme (Jun 22, 2005)

[attachmentid=237445]


----------



## yuh8onme (Jun 22, 2005)

Cleaning up.
[attachmentid=237448]


----------



## yuh8onme (Jun 22, 2005)

Everything back on the car. Outside for now.
[attachmentid=237451]


----------



## yuh8onme (Jun 22, 2005)

[attachmentid=237455]


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

I see it's a family thing...Even greater than I thought!!!! One of the great buildups I've seen since I've been on LIL...Great work but the whole family is involved!!!! That's simply awsome!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## yuh8onme (Jun 22, 2005)

[attachmentid=237458]


----------



## yuh8onme (Jun 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Aug 7 2005, 09:15 PM~3558404
> *I see it's a family thing...Even greater than I thought!!!! One of the great buildups I've seen since I've been on LIL...Great work but the whole family is involved!!!! That's simply awsome!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks ............Yeah cheap labor. Plus Lou's getting old and they will need to fix his cars. :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yuh8onme_@Aug 7 2005, 10:18 PM~3558431
> *Thanks ............Yeah cheap labor. Plus Lou's getting old and they will need to fix his cars. :cheesy:
> *


LOL...And it shows the kids how it's done also... :biggrin:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

lookin good.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

LOOKING REAL GOOD LOU AND FAM ...................CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

ARE THOSE THE WHEELS YOUR ROLLIN' WITH?


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Aug 8 2005, 06:06 AM~3560092
> *ARE THOSE THE WHEELS YOUR ROLLIN' WITH?
> *


NO THOSE ARE JUST FOR ROLLIN AROUND THE GARAGE 13X7 FOR ME WITH SMALL WHITES IS THE ONLY WAY TO ROLL UNLESS ITS ON SS STOCKS


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Aug 8 2005, 10:00 AM~3560218
> *NO THOSE ARE JUST FOR ROLLIN AROUND THE GARAGE 13X7 FOR ME WITH SMALL WHITES IS THE ONLY WAY TO ROLL UNLESS ITS ON SS STOCKS
> *


13X7's WITH SMALL WHITES. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

lookin good bro


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Aug 8 2005, 07:09 AM~3560253
> *13X7's WITH SMALL WHITES. :thumbsup:
> *


LIKE HOW THAT SHIT LAYS FRAME THOUGH BUT ITS TOO LOW IM GONNA PUT MY OTHER SPRINGS IN


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Aug 8 2005, 07:17 AM~3560279
> *lookin good bro
> *


THANKS


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Aug 8 2005, 01:23 PM~3561367
> *THANKS
> *


damn lou that fucker is coming along nice you need to snap some pics of the bottom all done cant wait to see it rollin again 
:thumbsup:


----------



## CHEAP THRILLS (Jun 15, 2005)

much props to you brotha...its rare to see a build up getting done by the owner in his own garage instead of going shop to shop.....the finish product will mean so much more since you did it on your own....nice bro real nice


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Aug 8 2005, 02:18 PM~3562531
> *damn lou that fucker is coming along nice you need to snap some pics of the bottom all done cant wait to see it rollin again
> :thumbsup:
> *


thanks thanks for helping my lady pick the orange i would not have chose it but i like how that shit looks but the shit is bank :uh:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DARKSIDE68_@Aug 8 2005, 02:27 PM~3562598
> *much props to you brotha...its rare to see a build up getting done by the owner in his own garage instead of going shop to shop.....the finish product will mean so much more since you did it on your own....nice bro real nice
> *


thats what i keep tellin myself but the shits taking a long time


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

DAMN!THAT SHIT IS COMING RIGHT ALONG NICEEEE :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Aug 8 2005, 02:37 PM~3562672
> *thats what i keep tellin myself but the shits taking a long time
> *


BUT ITS COMING OUT RIGHT ...........THATS ALL THAT MATTERS


----------



## nwa_fo_lyfe (Jan 29, 2005)

damn, very nice


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Aug 8 2005, 02:21 PM~3561362
> *LIKE HOW THAT SHIT LAYS FRAME THOUGH BUT ITS TOO LOW IM GONNA PUT MY OTHER SPRINGS IN
> *


YEAH LOOKS GOOD LAYED LOU...BUT NO SENSE IN TAKING CHANCES... AND DON'T WORRY ABOUT IT TAKING SO LONG TO FINISH.TAKE YOUR TIME,"THERE'S ALWAYS NEXT YEAR."BELIEVE ME I'M SPEAKING FROM EXPERIENCE.


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Aug 9 2005, 07:07 AM~3569569
> *YEAH LOOKS GOOD LAYED LOU...BUT NO SENSE IN TAKING CHANCES... AND DON'T WORRY ABOUT IT TAKING SO LONG TO FINISH.TAKE YOUR TIME,"THERE'S ALWAYS NEXT YEAR."BELIEVE ME I'M SPEAKING FROM EXPERIENCE.
> *


F THAT IM TIRED OF SAYING NEXT YEAR IM TRYING TO BE DONE IN 05


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Aug 9 2005, 06:55 PM~3572502
> *F THAT IM TIRED OF SAYING NEXT YEAR IM TRYING TO BE DONE IN 05
> *


NOTICE THE QUOTATION MARKS...IT WAS MEANT MOTIVATE YOU.LOOKS LIKE IT WORKED.


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Aug 10 2005, 06:37 AM~3579462
> *NOTICE THE QUOTATION MARKS...IT WAS MEANT MOTIVATE YOU.LOOKS LIKE IT WORKED.
> *


YEAH IT DID, BUT THE HATERS ARE WHAT KEEP ME GOING


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Aug 10 2005, 08:49 AM~3579978
> *YEAH IT DID, BUT THE HATERS ARE WHAT KEEP ME GOING
> *


must be taking about me


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Aug 10 2005, 11:49 AM~3579978
> *YEAH IT DID, BUT THE HATERS ARE WHAT KEEP ME GOING
> *


NO HATE HERE HOMIE.


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Aug 10 2005, 01:48 PM~3583478
> *NO HATE HERE HOMIE.
> *


I KNOW THAT


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Aug 10 2005, 01:16 PM~3582413
> *must be taking about me
> *


HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM COULD BE


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Aug 10 2005, 04:14 PM~3584524
> *HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM COULD BE
> *


i figured.......after i got the hint at bowling


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Aug 10 2005, 08:52 PM~3588060
> *i figured.......after i got the hint at bowling
> *


what?.............nah that was something else


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

HAVE YOU BEEN TO OXNARD TO SEE THE COWBOYS?GOT THAT EXIBITION GAME SATURDAY NIGHT.


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Aug 11 2005, 07:13 AM~3592762
> *HAVE YOU BEEN TO OXNARD TO SEE THE COWBOYS?GOT THAT EXIBITION GAME SATURDAY NIGHT.
> *


NO DIDNT GO THIS YEAR TOOK TOO MANY TRIPS TO LA GETTING CHROME DONT KNOW IF THE GAMES ON ARE NOT


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

GAME IS AT PHOENIX 9:00 CENTRAL TIME. GO COWBOYS!!!


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Aug 11 2005, 10:55 AM~3594088
> *GAME IS AT PHOENIX 9:00 CENTRAL TIME.    GO COWBOYS!!!
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Aug 11 2005, 06:20 AM~3592617
> *what?.............nah that was something else
> *


ok :uh:


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

nice job homie getting the family involed thats the best thing you can do not only does it let you bond but also gives them skills they can use :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: reminds me when i was a little kid :tears: well keep up the good work homie


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco Low Tucson 520_@Aug 11 2005, 05:50 PM~3597104
> *nice job homie getting the family involed thats the best thing you can do not only does it let you bond but also gives them skills they can use  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: reminds me when i was a little kid  :tears: well keep up the good work homie
> *


YEP MY 12 YEAR ALREADY KNOWS HOW TO DO FRONT BRAKES NOW AND HE CAN TAKE ANYTHING APART NOW HE GOTTA LEARN THE REASSMBELY PROCESS PLUS HES LEARNING HOW TO MIX AND SHOT PAINT


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Aug 12 2005, 02:17 PM~3604890
> *YEP MY 12 YEAR ALREADY KNOWS HOW TO DO FRONT BRAKES NOW AND HE CAN TAKE ANYTHING APART NOW HE GOTTA LEARN THE REASSMBELY PROCESS PLUS HES LEARNING HOW TO MIX AND SHOT PAINT
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

YOUR SHIT IS LOOKIN GOOD LOU ,KEEP IT UP !!!!


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 16 2005, 08:18 AM~3635081
> *YOUR SHIT IS LOOKIN GOOD LOU ,KEEP IT UP !!!!
> *


PICKED UP A NEW TOOL FROM HARBOR FREIGHT THE MATCO GUY WANTED 269.00 HARBOR FREIGHT 89.00 ITS WELDS STUDS TO THE BODY FOR PULLING DENTS


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

isnt that called a hotshot or something like that?


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco Low Tucson 520_@Aug 16 2005, 04:03 PM~3638207
> *isnt that called a hotshot or something like that?
> *


NOT SURE BUT ITS BETTER THEN DRILLING HOLES


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

nice and you got that at harbor frieght


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

PULLING OUT DENT


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco Low Tucson 520_@Aug 16 2005, 04:05 PM~3638229
> *nice and you got that at harbor frieght
> *


YEAH IT WAS ON SALE I GUESS IT NORMALY 139.00 IT WAS LIKE 10.00 FOR A ONE YEAR WARRANTY I PASSED I THOUGHT I WOULD JUST USE IT AND RETURN IT BUT IT PRETTY KOOL SO IM JUST GONNA KEEP IT


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

nice i have to get one of those


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco Low Tucson 520_@Aug 16 2005, 04:09 PM~3638265
> *nice i have to get one of those
> *


YEAH IT WORKS GOOD IT CAME WITH 300 RIVETS AND THE SLIDE HAMMER IT WORKS GOOD THAT QTR WAS TO THICK TO POUND FROM THE INSIDE


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

hey i want to do a frame off on a 63 project and this is my first frame off prroject so homie i was wondering if you can help me out can you give me an idea of how to take the body off the frame??


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco Low Tucson 520_@Aug 16 2005, 04:11 PM~3638291
> *hey i want to do a frame off on a 63 project and this is my first frame off prroject so homie i was wondering if you can help me out can you give me an idea of how to take the body off the frame??
> *


I USED JACK STANDS 1 FLOOR JACK 2 4X4 S AND MY 3 KIDS, I TAKE IT YOU HAVE EVERY THING TAKEN OFF THE CAR FRONT CLIP MOTOR TRANS NOT SURE IF YOU NEED TO DROP THE TANK I DIDNT BUT ITS A WAGON ANYWAYS I JACKED IT UP PUT THE FRAME ON JACK STAND UNBOLTED ALL THE BODY MOUNTS LABELED AS THE CAME OFF THERE DIFFRENT SIZES ONCE THEY WERE ALL OFF I CHECK TO MAKE SURE EVERY THING WAS DISCONNECTED E BRAKE CABLES ETC. THEN I FOUND POINTS ON THE BODY TO PUT FOUR JACK STANDS I PUT THEM IN AND LOWERED THE FRAME ONCE THERES CLEARANCE I SLIDE IN THE 4X4S UNDER THE CAR AND SUPPORTED THEM WITH JACK STAND MAKE SURE THE4X4S ARE GOOD ONES THERE GONNA BE OUT SIDE THE CAR I MOVED JACK STANDS OUT FROM UNDER THE FRAME NOW I TOOK THE REAR END OUT FIRST IT WAS PRETTY LOW AND I DIDNT HAVE TO RAISE THE CAR TOO HIGH THAT SHIT WAS SCARRY SLIDE IT OUT MAKE SURE YOU HAVE THE ROOM AND IFYOU CAN GET A DOLLY FOR THE BODY THEY SHOW YOU HOW TO MAKE ONE HERE ON LIL HOPE THAT HELPS LET ME KNOW IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

thanks homie its a real big help i really really aprricate it and oh yeah whats a dolly ? i think i know whats it s but not sure


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

looking good big lou!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco Low Tucson 520_@Aug 16 2005, 04:30 PM~3638394
> *thanks homie its a real big help i really really aprricate it and oh yeah whats a dolly ? i think i know whats it s but not sure
> *


 NO PROBLEM, A CAR DOLLY TO MOVE THE BODY AROUND


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408Shark_@Aug 16 2005, 04:35 PM~3638438
> *looking good big lou!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


THANX JESS WHUT UP WITH THE BOMB


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Aug 16 2005, 08:01 PM~3638195
> *PICKED UP A NEW TOOL FROM HARBOR FREIGHT THE MATCO GUY WANTED 269.00 HARBOR FREIGHT 89.00 ITS WELDS STUDS TO THE BODY FOR PULLING DENTS
> *


LOOKS SWEET ,I WANT ONE!!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Aug 16 2005, 04:05 PM~3638231
> *PULLING OUT DENT
> *


damm looks like a good tool to have if you gonna be doin some bodywork!!!!!


btw did you want to bring that wheel by for me to check out still ?


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

LOOKS LIKE YOUR DOIN' IT RIGHT THE 1st TIME LOU. :thumbsup:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Aug 17 2005, 06:57 AM~3641466
> *damm looks like a good tool to have if you gonna be doin some bodywork!!!!!
> btw did you want to bring that wheel by for me to check out still ?
> *


YEAH I NEED TO


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Aug 17 2005, 07:21 AM~3641567
> *YEAH I NEED TO
> *


get on it ? :0


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

is this sat kool


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Aug 17 2005, 08:28 AM~3641365
> *THANX JESS WHUT UP WITH THE BOMB
> *


got a bomb truck now got some stuff getting plated in L.A as we speak...


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408Shark_@Aug 17 2005, 11:49 AM~3642956
> *got a bomb truck now got some stuff getting plated in L.A as we speak...
> *


KOOL YOU GOING STK ARE CUSTOM


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Aug 17 2005, 10:50 AM~3642641
> *is this sat kool
> *


fine wit me


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Aug 17 2005, 01:56 PM~3642998
> *KOOL YOU GOING STK ARE CUSTOM
> *


JUST THE BASICS ,RIMS,PAINT,INTERIOR,NOT TO CRAZY GOING TO THE SHOP RIGHT AFTER PAULS...


----------



## CHEAP THRILLS (Jun 15, 2005)

HEY LOU...I NEED TO SWING BY YOUR HOUSE ..WHEN IS A GOOD TIME


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DARKSIDE68_@Aug 17 2005, 12:15 PM~3643100
> *HEY LOU...I NEED TO SWING BY YOUR  HOUSE ..WHEN IS A GOOD TIME
> *


NO GOOD TIME I TOLD LIZ AND SHE SAID SHE WAS GOING GIVE THE MONEY TO FREDDY ARE IS HE ON VACATION


----------



## CHEAP THRILLS (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Aug 17 2005, 01:38 PM~3643235
> *NO GOOD TIME I TOLD LIZ AND SHE SAID SHE WAS GOING GIVE THE MONEY TO FREDDY ARE IS HE ON VACATION
> *


FREDDY IS GONE....I NEED IT TO COMPLETE MY SHIRT ORDER


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DARKSIDE68_@Aug 17 2005, 01:28 PM~3643522
> *FREDDY IS GONE....I NEED IT TO COMPLETE MY SHIRT ORDER
> *


WHAT YOU MEAN GONE


----------



## CHEAP THRILLS (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Aug 17 2005, 03:16 PM~3643806
> *WHAT YOU MEAN GONE
> *


NO NTO LIKE THAT........HE IS JUST ON VACATION


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DARKSIDE68_@Aug 17 2005, 02:18 PM~3643825
> *NO NTO LIKE THAT........HE IS JUST ON VACATION
> *


OK THEN ILL JUST TAKE YOU THE CASH


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

Q-VO LOU? YA MERO???


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Aug 18 2005, 09:34 AM~3650707
> *Q-VO LOU? YA MERO???
> *


SHIT I AINT CLOSE


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Aug 18 2005, 02:05 PM~3651252
> *SHIT I AINT CLOSE
> *


IN DUE TIME HOMEBOY!!! IN DUE TIME!


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## yuh8onme (Jun 22, 2005)

Stipping primmer from the car.
[attachmentid=250710]


----------



## yuh8onme (Jun 22, 2005)

[attachmentid=250711]


----------



## yuh8onme (Jun 22, 2005)

[attachmentid=250712]


----------



## yuh8onme (Jun 22, 2005)

[attachmentid=250713]


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

GO COWBOYS!!!


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Aug 23 2005, 09:57 AM~3676044
> *GO COWBOYS!!!
> *


what up battle of texas this week


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

i love the color of that frame what is it


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Aug 23 2005, 06:29 PM~3678157
> *what up battle of texas this week
> *


TEXAS SHOOTOUT!!! :guns:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 23 2005, 03:53 PM~3678280
> *i love the color of that frame what is it
> *


NOT SURE ITS A MAZDA COLOR I THINK MY WIFE PICKED IT OUT I TOLD HER I WANTED SOMETHING ORANGE THATS WHAT SHE GOT OF COARSE THE SHITS EXSPENSIVE


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yuh8onme_@Aug 20 2005, 07:34 PM~3663798
> *[attachmentid=250713]
> *


I SEE IT I STILL GOT TO WET SAND IT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yuh8onme_@Aug 20 2005, 07:34 PM~3663798
> *[attachmentid=250713]
> *


THOSE 15'S WITH 50'S ARE SICK .................. :uh: 
WHEN AM I GOING TO GET YOU SOME MATCHING SPOKE 13'S


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Aug 25 2005, 12:37 PM~3690632
> *THOSE 15'S WITH 50'S ARE SICK .................. :uh:
> WHEN AM I GOING TO GET YOU SOME MATCHING SPOKE 13'S
> *




hey those other burgandy 13's that og screwed up on for my homie would almost be perfect. :biggrin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> THOSE 15'S WITH 50'S ARE SICK .................. :uh:
> WHEN AM I GOING TO GET YOU SOME MATCHING SPOKE 13'S
> [/quoteIM GONNA ORDER THEM JUST NOT SURE IF I WANT CHROME ARE GOLD


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> > THOSE 15'S WITH 50'S ARE SICK .................. :uh:
> > WHEN AM I GOING TO GET YOU SOME MATCHING SPOKE 13'S
> > [/quoteIM GONNA ORDER THEM JUST NOT SURE IF I WANT CHROME ARE GOLD
> 
> ...


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

I DONT KNOW ABOUT THE LIP PART


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Aug 26 2005, 10:39 AM~3697306
> *I DONT KNOW ABOUT THE LIP PART
> *


DON'T GIVE ME NO LIP :biggrin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Aug 26 2005, 02:49 PM~3699075
> *DON'T GIVE ME NO LIP  :biggrin:
> *


FUCK YOU 47 :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Aug 26 2005, 02:50 PM~3699079
> *FUCK YOU 47 :biggrin:
> *


THATS NOT VERY NICE ............. :uh:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

CAN'T GO WRONG WITH ALL CHROME 13X7's


----------



## yuh8onme (Jun 22, 2005)

Somemore body work.
[attachmentid=258025]


----------



## yuh8onme (Jun 22, 2005)

Steven doing some work to keep him out of trouble.
[attachmentid=258031]


----------



## yuh8onme (Jun 22, 2005)

[attachmentid=258040]


----------



## yuh8onme (Jun 22, 2005)

This is not a repost just redoing again.
[attachmentid=258045]


----------



## yuh8onme (Jun 22, 2005)

[attachmentid=258067]


----------



## yuh8onme (Jun 22, 2005)

[attachmentid=258069]


----------



## yuh8onme (Jun 22, 2005)

[attachmentid=258070]


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

nice  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yuh8onme_@Aug 27 2005, 12:47 PM~3703886
> *[attachmentid=258070]
> *


ISNT THERE SOME KIND OF CHILD LABOR LAW YOU BREAKING ?????????????????????????????????????????????






















































J/K :biggrin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

NAH I GIVE HIM TWO TEN MINUTE BREAKS AND A HALF HOUR LUNCH


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Aug 29 2005, 02:36 PM~3713811
> *NAH I GIVE HIM TWO TEN MINUTE BREAKS AND A HALF HOUR LUNCH
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Aug 29 2005, 12:36 PM~3713811
> *NAH I GIVE HIM TWO TEN MINUTE BREAKS AND A HALF HOUR LUNCH
> *


GOOD LOOKIN OUT


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Nice work Lou...Keep it up bro...


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

DANMM EVEN THE KIDS ARE INTO IT,I SHOULD GET A LITTER TO HELP MY RIDES????


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Aug 29 2005, 02:31 PM~3713410
> *ISNT THERE SOME KIND OF CHILD LABOR LAW YOU BREAKING ?????????????????????????????????????????????
> J/K :biggrin:
> *


NOT IN INDONESIA!!!


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

WHAT UP X YOU WATCH THE GAME JUST GOT TIX FOR THE COWBOYS WHINERS GAME :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

looking good. you probably already said it, but what color you going?


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 30 2005, 09:40 AM~3719779
> *looking good. you probably already said it, but what color you going?
> *


NOT SURE EITHER WHITE WITH PATTERNED TOP FLAKED OUT ARE ORANGE WITH SAME TOP BECAUSE I THINK I WANNA ROLL IT STOCK WITH THE SS HUBS SOME TIMES FOR THAT OG LOOK CANT DO THAT WITH LOUD COLORS


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

orange would be :0


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Aug 30 2005, 12:05 PM~3719542
> *WHAT UP X YOU WATCH THE GAME JUST GOT TIX FOR THE COWBOYS WHINERS GAME :biggrin:
> *


A HUEVO!!! :biggrin: GO COWBOYS!!!


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

ANY UPDATES??? GO COWBOYS!!!


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

HOPEFULLY I CAN GET TO THE PAINT STORE THIS SAT I GT TO WORK AND THERE ONLY OPEN TO TWO  :uh: :uh:


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

more pics lou , what up bro


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

no frame wrap? just up and dow huh.. i wish i had a wagon..


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Sep 2 2005, 09:16 PM~3743727
> *no frame wrap? just up and dow huh.. i wish i had a wagon..
> *


NO WRAP SOME REINFORCMENT LIKE YOU SAID UP AND DOWN SIDE SIDE THATS IT IF WANNA SWANG ILL GET SOMETHING SMALLER LIKE A BOX CHEVY THIS ONES FOR THE WHOLE FAMILY I AINT GONNA BE HOPPING WITH THE WIFE AND KIDS TRYING TO KLOWN PEOPLE


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

its coming along real nice bro.........keep it up   :thumbsup:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

WUT UP LOLOW


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Sep 4 2005, 04:05 AM~3748750
> *WUT UP LOLOW
> *


not mush im getting el gordo1 wheels hahah foe my new toy


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

SHIT JUST GOT IN FROM WORKING ON THE RIDR MY NEIGHBOR PROBILY THINKS IM A TWEAKER :biggrin: WHAT NEW TOY ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

a 1968 buick lesabre (4 doors  ) :biggrin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 5 2005, 02:13 AM~3754399
> *a 1968 buick lesabre (4 doors   )  :biggrin:
> *


post a pic


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Sep 6 2005, 07:36 PM~3764095
> *post a pic
> *


i dont have any pics


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Sep 4 2005, 01:41 PM~3750258
> *Our MAJESTIX #5 - 2005 video will be done at the end of October.
> All five videos will be on DVD at that time.
> *


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

lou is there any more progress pics ?


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Sep 8 2005, 06:01 PM~3779170
> *lou is there any more progress pics ?
> *


JUST FIBERGLASS WORK ON THE FIRE WALL I WORK IN BURLINGAME NOW LESS TIME TO WORK ON THE RIDE :uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Sep 9 2005, 05:47 AM~3781859
> *JUST FIBERGLASS WORK ON THE FIRE WALL I WORK IN BURLINGAME NOW LESS TIME TO WORK ON THE RIDE :uh:
> *


SO YOU ENDED UP LEAVIN HUH .HOWS THE NEW JOB WORKING OUT?


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Sep 9 2005, 07:44 AM~3782251
> *SO YOU ENDED UP LEAVIN HUH .HOWS THE NEW JOB WORKING OUT?
> *


ITS KOOL ALOT OF OPPURTUNITY IM THE AUDI PARTS MGR HERE


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:

[attachmentid=271403]


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Sep 9 2005, 01:30 PM~3784341
> *ITS KOOL ALOT OF OPPURTUNITY IM THE AUDI PARTS MGR HERE
> *


right on man . i wish you all the best on the new j.o.b. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

thanx bro fuck but the more i learn the more i find out i dont know


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Sep 8 2005, 06:19 AM~3775089
> *
> *


x the 5 looks good man who painted it shit looks straight as hell tell those girls not to be leaning on your ride ready for sunday chargers gonna get
:buttkick:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

A little update for now.got it out with out breaking it whew found some rust nothing major
[attachmentid=272873]


----------



## yuh8onme (Jun 22, 2005)

Lou and Steven just removed the other window.
[attachmentid=279515]


----------



## yuh8onme (Jun 22, 2005)

[attachmentid=279516]


----------



## yuh8onme (Jun 22, 2005)

[attachmentid=279517]


----------



## yuh8onme (Jun 22, 2005)

[attachmentid=279518]


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

God damn, looking real nice. My dad had me tearing into lo-lows when I was young too, Im so glad cause like you said, keeps em out of trouble


----------



## yuh8onme (Jun 22, 2005)

removing the the seats. 
[attachmentid=279539]


----------



## yuh8onme (Jun 22, 2005)

The inside striped.
[attachmentid=279543]


----------



## yuh8onme (Jun 22, 2005)

[attachmentid=279545]


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

its coming along real nice bro...........  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 17 2005, 03:38 PM~3834393
> * its coming along real nice bro...........   :thumbsup:
> *


true true


----------



## yuh8onme (Jun 22, 2005)

[attachmentid=279759]


----------



## yuh8onme (Jun 22, 2005)

[attachmentid=279763]


----------



## yuh8onme (Jun 22, 2005)

[attachmentid=279764]


----------



## yuh8onme (Jun 22, 2005)

[attachmentid=279766]


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 17 2005, 03:38 PM~3834393
> * its coming along real nice bro...........   :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BRO, HEY IS THAT YOUR KID IN YOUR AVA?


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElCaqui_@Sep 17 2005, 11:52 AM~3833653
> *God damn, looking real nice.  My dad had me tearing into lo-lows when I was young too,  Im so glad cause like you said, keeps em out of trouble
> *


YEAH I WISHED SOMEONE TAUGHT ME WHEN I WAS YOUNGER BY THE TIME HES IN HIGH SCHOOL HE SHOULD KNOW HOW TO BUILD HIS OWN RIDE ARE MORE FOR ME :biggrin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Sep 17 2005, 03:41 PM~3834405
> *true true
> *


WHATS UP RICH HOWS YOUR NEW PLACE? YOU GUYS HOME TODAY ARE AWAY IM GLAD MY BOYS DONT PLAY TILL MONDAY NIGHT .MAYBE ILL GET SOMETHING DONE TODAY.


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

TTT Lou post some more progess :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

GOOD STUFF LOU!!


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD LOU!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Sep 18 2005, 07:05 AM~3836696
> *WHATS UP RICH HOWS YOUR NEW PLACE? YOU GUYS HOME TODAY ARE AWAY IM GLAD MY BOYS DONT PLAY TILL MONDAY NIGHT .MAYBE ILL GET SOMETHING DONE TODAY.
> *


NEW PLACE IS KOOL ..........LOTS A WORK TO BE DONE .....+ 2 MORE KIDS ......= TO MUCH WORK


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Sep 10 2005, 12:37 AM~3786656
> *x the 5 looks good man who painted it shit looks straight as hell tell those girls not to be leaning on your ride ready for sunday chargers gonna get
> :buttkick:
> *


THANX BRO...MY TIO PAINTED IT.MY WAGON IS STILL WORK IN PROGRESS THOUGH.(GOT A WAYS TO GO).WE GOT THE CHARGERS...BUT LAST NIGHT...IT'S ALL GOOD.GO COWBOYS.HAVE FUN AT THE GAME BRO,YOU GOIN' SUNDAY RIGHT?


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Sep 20 2005, 10:39 AM~3850701
> *THANX BRO...MY TIO PAINTED IT.MY WAGON IS STILL WORK IN PROGRESS THOUGH.(GOT A WAYS TO GO).WE GOT THE CHARGERS...BUT LAST NIGHT...IT'S ALL GOOD.GO COWBOYS.HAVE FUN AT THE GAME BRO,YOU GOIN' SUNDAY RIGHT?
> *


YEP WE LET ONE GET AWAY SHOULD KICK THE NINERS ASS I HOPE CAR LOOKS STRAIGHT HE DID A GOOD JOB
:thumbsup:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Sep 20 2005, 02:18 PM~3850950
> *YEP WE LET ONE GET AWAY SHOULD KICK THE NINERS ASS I HOPE CAR LOOKS STRAIGHT HE DID A GOOD JOB
> :thumbsup:
> *


 uffin: GO COWBOYS!!!


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

yeah its sat. i can work on the ride damm jasco burns like a mother :uh:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Sep 21 2005, 01:24 PM~3857488
> *uffin: GO COWBOYS!!!
> *


 uffin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Sep 27 2005, 10:31 AM~3894704
> *uffin:
> *


WHUT UP X NO NEW PICKS HEY I MIGHT HIT YOU UP IN NOVEMBER


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Sep 27 2005, 02:04 PM~3894970
> *WHUT UP X NO NEW PICKS HEY I MIGHT HIT YOU UP IN NOVEMBER
> *


NO NEW PIX...WE GOT HOPTOBERFEST (PICNIC) COMING UP IN 2 WEEKS.I'LL SEE IF I CAN GET SOME PIX THEN.NOVEMBER...HELL YEAH!YOU COMIN' FOR THE GAME RIGHT?


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Sep 28 2005, 10:21 AM~3902480
> *NO NEW PIX...WE GOT HOPTOBERFEST (PICNIC) COMING UP IN 2 WEEKS.I'LL SEE IF I CAN GET SOME PIX THEN.NOVEMBER...HELL YEAH!YOU COMIN' FOR THE GAME RIGHT?
> *


THINKING ABOUT IT MY KIDS ARE MAD BECAUSE I DIDNT TAKE THEM TO THE NINER GAME


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Sep 24 2005, 02:07 PM~3878006
> *yeah its sat. i can work on the ride damm jasco burns like a mother :uh:
> *


YOUR NOT SUPPOSED TO USE IT IN PLACE OF THE KY JELLY :biggrin:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:uh: :roflmao:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Sep 30 2005, 08:12 AM~3915902
> *YOUR NOT SUPPOSED TO USE IT IN PLACE OF THE KY JELLY  :biggrin:
> *


NOW YOU TELL ME BET YOUR ASS BURNED GOOD THING I HAD 3 CONDOMS ON


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Sep 28 2005, 01:03 PM~3903589
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


KOOL SHIT THEY BOTH YOURS


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Sep 30 2005, 01:23 PM~3918053
> *NOW YOU TELL ME BET YOUR ASS BURNED GOOD THING I HAD 3 CONDOMS ON
> *


did it burn as bad as the cowboys getting whopped by the raiders :biggrin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Oct 2 2005, 07:26 PM~3929945
> *did it burn as bad as the cowboys getting whopped by the raiders  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

WUD UP LOULOU !!!!!!


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Sep 30 2005, 04:25 PM~3918062
> *KOOL SHIT THEY BOTH YOURS
> *


YEAH THAT'S MY SON AND MY WAGON :biggrin: .THE '66 IS A BUDDY OF MINES.


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jul 18 2005, 08:44 AM~3430057
> *THANKS BRO, PHILLY AINT DOING SHIT EXCEP BEGGING T/O TO PLAY EAGLES 9/7 THAN LOSE FIRST GAME OF THE PLAYOFF ITS THE BEGINING OF THE END BIRDMAN  :biggrin:
> *


whos gonna spank whos ass like i said the begging of the end


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

What's up Lou...Keep up the good work bro... :thumbsup:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Oct 10 2005, 08:51 AM~3974103
> *whos gonna spank whos ass like i said the begging of the end
> *


GO COWBOYS!!!(I WAS THERE..I SEENT IT WITH MY OWN 2 EYES  )PHILLY FANS WERE SICK...THAT WAS A GOOD VICTORY FOR US!!!GO COWBOYS!!!(TEXAS WOOPED UP ON O.U. TOO!!!  :guns:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Oct 10 2005, 08:15 AM~3974491
> *GO COWBOYS!!!(I WAS THERE..I SEENT IT WITH MY OWN 2 EYES  )PHILLY FANS WERE SICK...THAT WAS A GOOD VICTORY!!!GO COWBOYS!!!:guns: (TEXAS WOOPED UP ON O.U. TOO!!!
> *


YOU WERE THERE LUCKY FUCK :biggrin:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Oct 10 2005, 11:17 AM~3974498
> *YOU WERE THERE LUCKY FUCK :biggrin:
> *


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Sep 30 2005, 02:23 PM~3918053
> *NOW YOU TELL ME BET YOUR ASS BURNED GOOD THING I HAD 3 CONDOMS ON
> *


LOL


KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK

ANYMORE PICS?


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Oct 10 2005, 06:36 PM~3978022
> *LOL
> KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK
> 
> ...


WORKING ON IT THESE 12 HOUR DAYS ARE KILLIN ME TO TIRED TO WORK ON THE RIDE


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Oct 11 2005, 08:17 PM~3983524
> *WORKING ON IT THESE 12 HOUR DAYS ARE KILLIN ME TO TIRED TO WORK ON THE RIDE
> *


TAKE SUM EPHIDRINE THAT WILL BOOST YOU THE FUCK UP


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Oct 11 2005, 08:17 PM~3983524
> *WORKING ON IT THESE 12 HOUR DAYS ARE KILLIN ME TO TIRED TO WORK ON THE RIDE
> *


TAKE SUM EPHIDRINE THAT WILL BOOST YOU THE FUCK UP


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

NOTHING LIKE CHRISTAIN CRANK


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Oct 12 2005, 06:15 PM~3990265
> *NOTHING LIKE CHRISTAIN CRANK
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Oct 14 2005, 02:27 PM~4001809
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WUT UP RICH HOWS THE NEW PAD


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

Good stuff Lou, tell Lis to stop by with the kids whenever K?


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

GO COWBOYS!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Oct 14 2005, 04:10 PM~4002506
> *WUT UP RICH HOWS THE NEW PAD
> *


KOOL MAN FINALLY GETTING SETTLED INTO THE NEW ROUTINE ....WHAT UP WITH YOU ?


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

UPDATES!!!


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Oct 20 2005, 10:41 AM~4038936
> *UPDATES!!!
> *


NO TIME LATELY


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Oct 21 2005, 05:54 AM~4044320
> *NO TIME LATELY
> 
> *


THAT SUX :angry:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

yeah it does


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TELL ME BOUT


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

more to come stay tunned


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Oct 25 2005, 07:18 PM~4070108
> *more to come stay tunned
> *


GET ON IT,DOG GONE IT!!!


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Oct 26 2005, 10:22 AM~4075259
> *GET ON IT,DOG GONE IT!!!
> *


I KNOW I GOT GET SOME BRAKE LINE SO I CAN MAKE SOME LINES


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Oct 26 2005, 10:39 AM~4075393
> *I KNOW I GOT GET SOME BRAKE LINE SO I CAN MAKE SOME LINES
> *


NEED ANY HELP ON THAT HOMIE ?


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Oct 26 2005, 10:40 AM~4075407
> *NEED ANY HELP ON THAT HOMIE ?
> *


NAH IM GOOD JUST DEBATING ON STAINLESS ARE NOT


----------



## CHEAP THRILLS (Jun 15, 2005)

whats goin on stranger how is the wagon coming along....and how is the fam


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHEAP THRILLS_@Oct 26 2005, 11:39 AM~4075866
> *whats goin on stranger how is the wagon coming along....and how is the fam
> *


WHY YOU CHANGE YOUR SHIT AGAIN


----------



## CHEAP THRILLS (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Oct 26 2005, 01:20 PM~4076071
> *WHY YOU CHANGE YOUR SHIT AGAIN
> *


what?


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHEAP THRILLS_@Oct 26 2005, 12:26 PM~4076103
> *what?
> *


DARKSIDE68


----------



## CHEAP THRILLS (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Oct 26 2005, 01:30 PM~4076132
> *DARKSIDE68
> *


oh...yeah i didnt really like that name...this one sounds really dirty.... :biggrin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHEAP THRILLS_@Oct 26 2005, 02:07 PM~4076791
> *oh...yeah i didnt really like that name...this one sounds really dirty.... :biggrin:
> *


I ALWAYS SAID YOU WERE A CHEAP SLUT :biggrin:


----------



## CHEAP THRILLS (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Oct 26 2005, 03:58 PM~4077183
> *I ALWAYS SAID YOU WERE A CHEAP SLUT :biggrin:
> *


ha ha ha ha ha...i thought you were too


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

NAH IM A TWEENTY DOLLA HO


----------



## CHEAP THRILLS (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Oct 26 2005, 05:10 PM~4077696
> *NAH IM A  TWEENTY DOLLA HO
> *


ha ha ha....okay MR. DALLAS......ill be checking back for some pics....hey do you know anyone that has a gas tank for my 68


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

NOPE TOO LATE I KNOW A GUY WHO JUNKED A 68 HEY MY LADY GAVE PELON THE SHRIT MONEY


----------



## CHEAP THRILLS (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Oct 28 2005, 01:59 PM~4089644
> *NOPE TOO LATE I KNOW A GUY WHO JUNKED A 68 HEY MY LADY  GAVE PELON THE SHRIT MONEY
> *


damn i just missed out....oh well.....yeah i got the money from pelon yesterday...thanks......so were are some new pics


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

:angry: NO TIME


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Nov 4 2005, 03:48 PM~4139384
> *:angry: NO TIME
> *


WELCOME TO THE CLUB


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

this club sucks


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Nov 4 2005, 07:37 PM~4141002
> *this club sucks
> *


 man i know


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

YEAH IM UNBAND


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

Here are some pic's


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

[attachmentid=348211]


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

[attachmentid=348212]
[attachmentid=348213]


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

kool pics ................so when is it gonna be done ?


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Nov 15 2005, 08:26 AM~4208912
> *kool pics ................so when is it gonna be done ?
> *


AT THIS RATE NEVER :uh:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

GO COWBOYS!!! :guns:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

any new pics :dunno:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

c0mming


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Looking good Homie,where the new pics??


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Nov 21 2005, 05:16 PM~4251357
> *Looking good Homie,where the new pics??
> *


I TOLD THE WIFE IM WORING ON THE CAR ON THE FOUR DAY HOLIDAY AND NOTTHING ELSE HOPEFULLY I MAKE SOME PROGRESS


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Nov 22 2005, 08:26 PM~4258754
> *I TOLD THE WIFE IM WORING ON THE CAR ON THE FOUR DAY HOLIDAY AND NOTTHING ELSE HOPEFULLY I MAKE SOME PROGRESS
> *


SO WHAT HAPPENED???


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Dec 2 2005, 11:27 AM~4321993
> *SO WHAT HAPPENED???
> *


THE PICS ARE IN THE CAM STILL


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Nov 22 2005, 05:26 PM~4258754
> *I TOLD THE WIFE IM WORING ON THE CAR ON THE FOUR DAY HOLIDAY AND NOTTHING ELSE HOPEFULLY I MAKE SOME PROGRESS
> *


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

Post em up Lou :biggrin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Dec 2 2005, 03:53 PM~4324162
> *
> *


WHAT NOW JAVIERS FAMOUS


----------



## CHEAP THRILLS (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Dec 5 2005, 11:23 AM~4340145
> *WHAT NOW JAVIERS FAMOUS
> *


NOT AT ALL...I SEEN THAT TOO.........C'MON LOU SHOW US THE PICS


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Dec 6 2005, 03:34 PM~4350179
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: THANX FOR THE MOTOVATION


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Dec 6 2005, 06:58 PM~4350391
> *:thumbsup: THANX FOR THE MOTOVATION
> *


 uffin:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Dec 7 2005, 09:26 PM~4359569
> *SUPPORTING THA ULA WHEN IT MATTERS!!!</span>*
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

KOOL PICS HOMMIE


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

WHAT'S THE WORD? uffin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

hows it coming??


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

WIFE HAD BACK SURGERY .BEEN RUNNNING BACK TO THE HOSPITAL AND HOUSE .CAR HAS TO WAIT FAMILY FIRST


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

your right about the fam.man .the car can wait 

hope she gets well soon


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 5 2006, 10:16 PM~4558511
> *your right about the fam.man .the car can wait
> 
> hope she gets well soon
> *


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

we need progress pics bro........................... :biggrin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jan 6 2006, 10:32 AM~4561016
> *we need progress pics bro........................... :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW I KNOW


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

layitlow is a demanding job...


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 6 2006, 11:36 AM~4561444
> *layitlow is a demanding job...
> *


TELL ME ABOUT IT


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jan 5 2006, 03:14 PM~4554661
> *CAR HAS TO WAIT FAMILY FIRST
> *


A HUEVO!!! uffin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Jan 6 2006, 03:33 PM~4563174
> *A HUEVO!!! uffin:
> *


WHAT UP X NEXT SEASON BRO


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Jan 11 2006, 03:29 PM~4596289
> *uffin:
> *


FUCKER STOP RUBBING IT IN MY FACE DAM IT, FUCKER IT MUST BE NICE TO ROLL YOUR RIDE :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

TTT FOR SOME DAMN PICS!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jan 12 2006, 10:19 AM~4601481
> *FUCKER STOP RUBBING IT IN MY FACE DAM IT, FUCKER IT MUST BE NICE TO ROLL YOUR RIDE :biggrin:
> *


ROLL IT DAILY, DOG uffin:
(NO OFFENSE)


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

GET CRACKIN'!!!uffin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Jan 12 2006, 11:57 AM~4603174
> *GET CRACKIN'!!!uffin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Jan 12 2006, 11:57 AM~4603174
> *GET CRACKIN'!!!uffin:
> *


put the motor back in ,master cyl,front brake lines, rad support ,fan shroud,started putting the dash back together,and laid some heat/noise pad down before i put the carpet down.but i fuckin lost my dam keys cant find them im gonna take the lock cyl.to a lock smith see if he can make me new keys need them them to match the ing. door and power back glass :uh: :angry: litte by litte im gonna get back on the strip :biggrin:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jan 16 2006, 10:11 AM~4631898
> *put the motor back in ,master cyl,front brake lines, rad support ,fan shroud,started putting the dash back together,and laid some heat/noise pad down before i put the carpet down.but i fuckin lost my dam keys cant find them im gonna take the lock cyl.to a lock smith see if he can make me new keys need them them to match the ing. door and power back glass  :uh:  :angry: litte by litte im gonna get back on the strip :biggrin:
> *


ES TODO!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jan 16 2006, 07:11 AM~4631898
> *put the motor back in ,master cyl,front brake lines, rad support ,fan shroud,started putting the dash back together,and laid some heat/noise pad down before i put the carpet down.but i fuckin lost my dam keys cant find them im gonna take the lock cyl.to a lock smith see if he can make me new keys need them them to match the ing. door and power back glass  :uh:  :angry: litte by litte im gonna get back on the strip :biggrin:
> *


good shit :biggrin:


----------



## HIELO408 (Aug 16, 2004)

hey lou nice work on the car lookin good, good too hear u and the family r doing alright :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HIELO408 (Aug 16, 2004)

cant wait too see ur pimp ride on the streets uffin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HIELO408_@Jan 21 2006, 10:33 PM~4677664
> *cant wait too see ur pimp ride on the streets uffin:
> *


yeah what he said :biggrin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HIELO408_@Jan 21 2006, 10:33 PM~4677664
> *cant wait too see ur pimp ride on the streets uffin:
> *


ah dam are ya out


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

me and steve put in the trans :biggrin: started putting the new wire harness in


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jan 23 2006, 03:56 PM~4688725
> *me and steve put in the trans :biggrin: started putting the new wire harness in
> *


more pics and less words!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Jan 23 2006, 08:49 PM~4691043
> *more pics and less words!!!
> *


AGAIN 



WHAT HE SAID :biggrin: POST SOME PICS BRO ...... :biggrin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

TTT


----------



## CarnagitsU (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jul 7 2005, 02:10 PM~3377204
> *THE FAMILY HELPING OUT LETS JUST SAY I COULDNT DO IT WITHOUT THEM
> *


good team work :thumbsup:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

YA MERO?


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Feb 23 2006, 11:33 AM~4911147
> *YA MERO?
> *


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Feb 24 2006, 12:18 PM~4918951
> *
> *


ALMOST READY?


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

WHAT'S THE WORD? uffin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Mar 9 2006, 11:36 AM~5010210
> *WHAT'S THE WORD? uffin:
> *


MONEY :uh:


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

:cheesy: looking good


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Mar 10 2006, 05:21 PM~5020437
> *MONEY :uh:
> *


LACK OF???


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Mar 10 2006, 02:21 PM~5020437
> *MONEY :uh:
> *


i feel ya :uh:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Mar 10 2006, 03:24 PM~5021008
> *LACK OF???
> *


 :thumbsup: FUCKING LOT OF OTHER THINGS RIGHT NOW


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Mar 23 2006, 11:34 AM~5104978
> *:thumbsup: FUCKING LOT OF OTHER THINGS RIGHT NOW
> *


I HEAR YOU DOG,DON'T FEEL LIKE THE LONE RANGER.


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

we need pics :biggrin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Mar 23 2006, 03:21 PM~5107334
> *I HEAR YOU DOG,DON'T FEEL LIKE THE LONE RANGER.
> *


  HEY WHAT YOU THINK ABOUT T.O


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Mar 24 2006, 10:19 AM~5111729
> * HEY WHAT YOU THINK ABOUT T.O
> *


WHAT DO I THINK?
I THINK WE HAVE A THREAT!!!


----------



## 53BOMBA (Nov 17, 2005)

i have a NEW set of 13x7's all chrome with new tires 155 80 13 white wall with octogon knock offs 5 on 5 pattern universal 100 spoke never bene used or mounted for sale just until this weekend only need the extra cheese, if they dont sell by saturday then they are not for sale, call me 4698772155 .......450.00 obo


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

WHAT IT DO...LOU?


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Apr 10 2006, 05:27 AM~5212284
> *WHAT IT DO...LOU?
> *


WHERES THE RACK?


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Apr 10 2006, 09:42 AM~5212518
> *WHERES THE RACK?
> *


THE GARAGE...BEEN TIED UP WITH THE KIDS SPORTS.
GOT OUT FOR A LITTLE BIT YESTERDAY THOUGH. uffin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53BOMBA_@Mar 28 2006, 07:52 AM~5134270
> *i have a NEW set of 13x7's all chrome with new tires 155 80 13 white wall with octogon knock offs 5 on 5 pattern universal 100 spoke never bene used or mounted for sale just until this weekend only need the extra cheese, if they dont sell by saturday then they are not for sale, call me 4698772155 .......450.00 obo
> *


thats what they cost new ?


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Apr 10 2006, 09:52 AM~5213488
> *THE GARAGE...BEEN TIED UP WITH THE KIDS SPORTS.
> GOT OUT FOR A LITTLE BIT YESTERDAY THOUGH.  uffin:
> *


KOOL, KNOW THE FEELING SON STARTED BASEBALL THAT 69 LOOKS CLEAN


----------



## 68 DEGREEZZ (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Apr 10 2006, 01:06 PM~5214238
> *KOOL, KNOW THE FEELING SON STARTED BASEBALL THAT 69 LOOKS CLEAN
> *


can you pm me your number bro....i dont have it


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Apr 10 2006, 03:06 PM~5214238
> *KOOL, KNOW THE FEELING SON STARTED BASEBALL THAT 69 LOOKS CLEAN
> *


THANX, THAT'S MY COMPADRES RIDE.


----------



## 68 DEGREEZZ (Feb 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

T T T  :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

LOU HOPE YOU WILL HAVE TIME TO FINISH THE RIDE HOMIE


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

WHAT'S THE STATUS? uffin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@May 23 2006, 08:30 AM~5480099
> *WHAT'S THE STATUS?  uffin:
> *


HALF WAY


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@May 24 2006, 02:42 PM~5487983
> *HALF WAY
> *


POST PIX...UPDATES.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

YOU PICKED YOUR PAINTER YET ?


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jun 19 2006, 09:52 PM~5636241
> *YOU PICKED YOUR PAINTER YET ?
> *


DONE


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

The car going to the shop.......


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

more pics please...


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)




----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)




----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)




----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

WUZ UP STEVE


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jun 27 2006, 10:47 AM~5676930
> *WUZ UP STEVE
> *


chillin man. how are you bro?? i see the car is off to the shop... u must eb a happy camper


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Jun 27 2006, 10:56 AM~5676982
> *chillin man. how are you bro?? i see the car is off to the shop... u must eb a happy camper
> *


HELL YEAH AND ALOT POORER


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jun 27 2006, 10:58 AM~5676988
> *HELL YEAH AND ALOT POORER
> *


 i heard that. i gotta order some replacement parts before i send the wagon off to the painter. its hard tryna build 2 cars


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU+Jun 26 2006, 06:08 PM~5672155-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...STILL MAKING PROGRESS LOU :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jun 27 2006, 09:44 AM~5676492
> *:cheesy:
> *


looking good 
:biggrin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Jun 27 2006, 11:10 AM~5677052
> *...STILL MAKING PROGRESS LOU :thumbsup:
> *


NOW THE CARS OUT ILL PULL DOWN THAT OTHER 3RD SEAT AND TAKE A PIC


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jun 27 2006, 11:18 AM~5677099
> *looking good
> :biggrin:
> *


JUST WANNA REP SJ LUX TO THE FULLEST


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jun 27 2006, 02:21 PM~5677117
> *NOW THE CARS OUT ILL PULL DOWN THAT OTHER 3RD SEAT AND TAKE A PIC
> *


ES TODO! :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

looking good brother Lou...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jun 27 2006, 01:23 PM~5677132
> *JUST WANNA REP SJ LUX TO THE FULLEST
> *


You already are with all the love and dedication you put in this game man...


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 27 2006, 04:16 PM~5678880
> *You already are with all the love and dedication you put in this game man...
> *


THANX FOR THE KIND WORDS HOMMIE


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

right on bro , cant wait to see it rollin the streets


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Jun 28 2006, 03:03 PM~5684627
> *right on bro , cant wait to see it rollin the streets
> *


ME TOO


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

nice bro!


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

moving along nicely.


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

lookin good lou..


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jun 27 2006, 11:23 AM~5677132
> *JUST WANNA REP SJ LUX TO THE FULLEST
> *


THATS THE WAY WE DO IT ............ :biggrin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jun 30 2006, 09:19 PM~5697450
> *THATS THE WAY WE DO IT ............ :biggrin:
> *


YOU KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

TO
THE
TIZZLE


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jul 5 2006, 02:38 PM~5719914
> *TO
> THE
> TIZZLE
> *


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

TO THE TOP :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jul 11 2006, 06:33 AM~5752273
> *:biggrin:
> *


Looking sick homie can't wait to see it out :thumbsup: I'm going down to LA to go check on mine


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jul 11 2006, 08:52 AM~5752830
> *Looking sick homie can't wait to see it out  :thumbsup: I'm going down to LA to go check on mine
> *


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Jul 11 2006, 08:54 AM~5752839
> *DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


WUZ UP WITH YOUR WAG STEVE


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU+Jul 11 2006, 09:31 AM~5752264-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKIN' GOOD LOU ! * :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jul 11 2006, 09:06 AM~5752927
> *WUZ UP WITH YOUR WAG STEVE
> *


i took the bitch to work today :cheesy: 

i need to save another grand and take it to get some color :biggrin: 

it seem so hard to save when your half way there man. its like the bill collectors know when u have money hahaha


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Jul 11 2006, 09:42 AM~5753152
> *i took the bitch to work today  :cheesy:
> 
> i need to save another grand and take it to get some color  :biggrin:
> ...


TRUE DAT :uh:


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

dam that paints lookin sick.


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

:biggrin: Lookin' Good Lou, can''t wait to see it.....


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

Looking good Lou :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

sweet


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

looking awsome brotha...   :biggrin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 11 2006, 07:32 PM~5756450
> *looking awsome brotha...     :biggrin:
> *


THANX BRO


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

LAST ONE FOR NOW


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jul 13 2006, 05:03 PM~5768534
> *LAST ONE FOR NOW
> *


looking good bro!!


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1sick51_@Jul 13 2006, 03:16 PM~5768627
> *looking good bro!!
> *


THANX


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jul 13 2006, 02:52 PM~5768455
> *:biggrin:
> *


fuck yeah looks sweet!!!!


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

THANX HOMMIE


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)




----------



## CarnagitsU (Oct 1, 2005)

looking hella sweet!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hrtbrker82_@Jul 14 2006, 09:46 AM~5773131
> *looking hella sweet!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jul 13 2006, 03:03 PM~5768534
> *LAST ONE FOR NOW
> *


looks good man .........is he gonna leave the pillers around the window's white ?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jul 13 2006, 02:52 PM~5768455
> *:biggrin:
> *


nice roooooooooooooooooof :cheesy: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jul 15 2006, 12:57 PM~5778526
> *nice roooooooooooooooooof :cheesy:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


yea x4


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

nice nice keep up the good work


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jul 15 2006, 11:56 AM~5778521
> *looks good man .........is he gonna leave the pillers around the window's white ?
> *


yeah but i have chrome strips that go there


----------



## yuh8onme (Jun 22, 2005)

Heres a pic of Lou going to look at his car for the first time after paint job.


----------



## yuh8onme (Jun 22, 2005)

Sorry pic's out of order.


----------



## yuh8onme (Jun 22, 2005)

In the garage.


----------



## yuh8onme (Jun 22, 2005)




----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

wagon looks good bro....


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

finnally got it home went to pick it up and the quick set up i had in leaked down i filled the pump hooked the two batts raised up than bam one of the hoses blow fuckng oil everywhere headlinner soaked plus it shot out the back window and all over the car luckliy it was late so it was a little cooler plus it just got waxed so the oil didnt fuck up the paint my ass was streesed so i send liz back to san jo to get me anthoer hose and then the tow truck driver says he cant pick it up now :angry: so i call lis ell her forget the hose but then relize she took my truck keys with her so she had to drive back to newerk anyways :uh: fuck what a long fucked up night so i go sat. change the hose raise it up and the fucking tow truck driver says he cant pick it up lucliky the owner of the shop knew a diffrent tow company and the towed it for 120.00 :biggrin: lopez towing of fremont.well i got it home know im gonna put this puzzle back together :biggrin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

NOT DONE YET BUT I LIKE TO THANK SOME PEOPLE BEFORE I FORGOT BECAUSE NOT FOR THEM I WOULDNT BE THIS FAR RIGHT NOW
MY WIFE ELIABETH FOR RUNNING BACK AND FORTH TO LA TO GET MY CHROME AND MAKING THOUSANDS OF TRIPS TO THE PAINT STORE AND EVERYWHERE ELSE AND FOR PUTTING UP WITH MY PARTS IN THE BED ROOM FAMILY ROOM AND EVERY WHERE ELSE I COULD HIDE THEM :biggrin: 
MY KIDS FOR EVERY TIME I NEEDED A XTRA PAIR OF HANDS BELIVE ME I COULD NEVER GOT THE FRAME OFF WITHOUT THEM
AND FOR ALL THE SANDING I DIDNT WANT TO DO AND FOR UNDERSTANDING I SPENT THERE COLLAGE MONEY BUILDING THE CAR :biggrin: 
JOSE AT PREFFERED AB NEWERK HOOKED THE CAR UP AND DIDNT LAG AND DID EVERYTHING HE SAID HE WOULD 
LUCINO OWNER OF PREFERRED AB FOR LETTING JOSE KEEP MY RIDE INSIDE
EVAN AT LOWE PAINT FOR HOOKING IT UP AND ANSWERING ALL MY QUESTIONS
PAT AT LOWE PAINT FOR ALL YOUR TECH HELP
GUSTAVO ROJO FOR THE KICK ASS INT CHEAP PRICES KLEAN AND FAST WORK
AB SUPPLY IN FREMONT FOR THE HOOKUPS ON CLEAR AND CANDIES
RICH AT SPEED MERCHANT FOR THE HOOK UP AND TECH SUPPORT 
DAVID BROTHERTON FOR WELDING IN MY PLATE FOR MY FIRE WALL AND EVERY TIME I HAVE JUICE QUESTION
RICH LAY IT LOW FOR THE CHROME
DRIVELINE SPECIALST 
TONYS MUFFLERS DOWNTOWN SAN JO
ALL MY LUXRIOUS BROTHERS FOR YOUR SUPPORT
ANYBODY THAT HAD POSTIVE SHIT TO SAY ON LAY IT LOW
AND FOR ALL YOU HATERS !FUCKERS LIKE YOU THAT MAKE ME WANT GO THAT ONE XTRA STEP SO I CAN SEE THAT LOOK ON YOUR FACE WHEN IM SERVING YOUR ASS.
AND ANYBODY ELSE I FOGOT THANX.


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yuh8onme_@Jul 23 2006, 11:01 AM~5827103
> *Heres a pic of Lou going to look at his car for the first time after paint job.
> 
> 
> ...


gee i wonder whos bomb truck that is next to the 66 :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

looking good! uffin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 24 2006, 01:07 PM~5833147
> *looking good! uffin:
> *


THANX


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

how much longer before its done?


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 24 2006, 01:57 PM~5833500
> *how much longer before its done?
> *


SOON IM TRYING TO PULL SOME OVERHAULIN SHIT BUT I GOT LIKE 30 THINGS TO DO ON MY LIST SO FAR


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by yuh8onme_@Jul 23 2006, 02:01 PM~5827103
> *Heres a pic of Lou going to look at his car for the first time after paint job.
> 
> 
> ...


*DAM...LOU PUTTING IT DOWN. *
:thumbsup:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

YOU KNOW WHUT UP X


----------



## 68 DEGREEZZ (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jul 23 2006, 03:52 PM~5828121
> *NOT DONE YET BUT I LIKE TO THANK SOME PEOPLE BEFORE I FORGOT BECAUSE NOT FOR THEM I WOULDNT BE THIS FAR RIGHT NOW
> MY WIFE ELIABETH FOR RUNNING BACK AND FORTH TO LA TO GET MY CHROME AND MAKING THOUSANDS OF TRIPS TO THE PAINT STORE AND EVERYWHERE ELSE AND FOR PUTTING UP WITH MY PARTS IN THE BED ROOM FAMILY ROOM AND EVERY WHERE ELSE I COULD HIDE THEM :biggrin:
> MY KIDS FOR EVERY TIME I NEEDED A XTRA PAIR OF HANDS BELIVE ME I COULD NEVER GOT THE FRAME OFF WITHOUT THEM
> ...


right on lou............ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

:thumbsup: 
nice paint!


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 78Linc_@Jul 25 2006, 12:31 PM~5840244
> *:thumbsup:
> nice paint!
> *


THANX


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

can't wait till it's done :thumbsup:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXRY64_@Jul 25 2006, 01:21 PM~5840679
> *can't wait till it's done :thumbsup:
> *


ME NEITHER WAS WORKING ON IT TILL 11 LAST NIGHT ME AND MY SON WONT BE ABLE TO WORK ON IT TILL WEDS.NIGHT FUCK I NEED TO HURRY YESTURDAY HE STARTED PUTTING THE DOOR PANEL ON BEFORE I HOOKED THE WIN REG BACK UP GUESS HE CANT WAIT EITHER :biggrin:


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jul 23 2006, 03:52 PM~5828121
> *NOT DONE YET BUT I LIKE TO THANK SOME PEOPLE BEFORE I FORGOT BECAUSE NOT FOR THEM I WOULDNT BE THIS FAR RIGHT NOW
> MY WIFE ELIABETH FOR RUNNING BACK AND FORTH TO LA TO GET MY CHROME AND MAKING THOUSANDS OF TRIPS TO THE PAINT STORE AND EVERYWHERE ELSE AND FOR PUTTING UP WITH MY PARTS IN THE BED ROOM FAMILY ROOM AND EVERY WHERE ELSE I COULD HIDE THEM :biggrin:
> MY KIDS FOR EVERY TIME I NEEDED A XTRA PAIR OF HANDS BELIVE ME I COULD NEVER GOT THE FRAME OFF WITHOUT THEM
> ...


thats right ... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@Jul 25 2006, 07:17 PM~5842703
> *thats right ...  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

:biggrin: INT


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 68 DEGREEZZ (Feb 12, 2006)

LOOKING GOOD BRO


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68 DEGREEZZ_@Jul 27 2006, 03:05 PM~5854317
> *LOOKING GOOD BRO
> *


IT WILL LOOK BETTER WITH MY POLISHED INTAKE


----------



## 68 DEGREEZZ (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jul 27 2006, 04:10 PM~5854350
> *IT WILL LOOK BETTER WITH MY POLISHED INTAKE
> *


POLISHED ..WHY NOT CHROME


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

SON INSTALLED PANEL


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68 DEGREEZZ_@Jul 27 2006, 03:13 PM~5854363
> *POLISHED ..WHY NOT CHROME
> *


ITS A ENDURA SHINE


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

LOOKING GOOD LOU


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 27 2006, 10:19 PM~5855281
> *LOOKING GOOD LOU
> *


x2


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Right on Lou...Man, I'm proud to be in the same club that you are bro...Putting a lot of sweat, effort and money into the wagon...All that drive and dedication you're showing us give me the energy to keep going on my projects...


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 27 2006, 07:56 PM~5855601
> *Right on Lou...Man, I'm proud to be in the same club that you are bro...Putting a lot of sweat, effort and money into the wagon...All that drive and dedication you're showing us give me the energy to keep going on my projects...
> *


 :thumbsup: x4


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jul 27 2006, 05:35 PM~5854146
> *:biggrin: INT
> *


AY LA LLEVAS...
:thumbsup:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 27 2006, 06:56 PM~5855601
> *Right on Lou...Man, I'm proud to be in the same club that you are bro...Putting a lot of sweat, effort and money into the wagon...All that drive and dedication you're showing us give me the energy to keep going on my projects...
> *


RIGHT BACK AT YA HOMMIE


----------



## yuh8onme (Jun 22, 2005)

Steven and Lou put the interior in today........


----------



## yuh8onme (Jun 22, 2005)




----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

VERY NICE :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Jul 29 2006, 02:51 PM~5864889
> *VERY NICE :biggrin:
> *


X2...


----------



## yuh8onme (Jun 22, 2005)

Steven polishing the grill.
























Lou looking at his book for help.


----------



## yuh8onme (Jun 22, 2005)

Lou and Steven under the car!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yuh8onme (Jun 22, 2005)

The grill..........


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

Shes looking real clean...good job!

:thumbsup:


----------



## yuh8onme (Jun 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by junbug27_@Jul 29 2006, 10:00 PM~5866842
> *Shes looking real clean...good job!
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by junbug27_@Jul 29 2006, 09:00 PM~5866842
> *Shes looking real clean...good job!
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

i was wondering how lou was getting it done so fast ..........








clones and mini me's are his secret ......










































j/p keep up the great work ......


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jul 30 2006, 08:36 PM~5871670
> *i was wondering how lou was getting it done so fast ..........
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by yuh8onme_@Jul 29 2006, 11:54 PM~5866810
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THROWING DOWN!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

YOU KNOW HOW US COWBOYS FANS DO IT :biggrin:


----------



## 68 DEGREEZZ (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jul 31 2006, 11:04 AM~5874606
> *YOU KNOW HOW US COWBOYS FANS DO IT :biggrin:
> *


YEAH.I HEARD ABOUT BROKE BACK MOUNTAIN


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68 DEGREEZZ_@Jul 31 2006, 10:30 AM~5874794
> *YEAH.I HEARD ABOUT BROKE BACK MOUNTAIN
> *


 :0


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68 DEGREEZZ_@Jul 31 2006, 10:30 AM~5874794
> *YEAH.I HEARD ABOUT BROKE BACK MOUNTAIN
> *


FOOL YOUR FROM BROKE BUTT MOUNTAIN


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

LET ME SEE YA GRILLE


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

ADDED NEW TAIL LIGHT LENSES


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

PUT THE RACK ON


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

ME AND THE KIDS PUT THE BACK BUMPER ON


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

:thumbsup: i fukin love it! wagon is looking good!


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

THANX


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jul 31 2006, 01:04 PM~5874606
> *YOU KNOW HOW US COWBOYS FANS DO IT :biggrin:
> *


YOU GOING TO OXNARD?


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU+Jul 31 2006, 02:08 PM~5875134-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YEAH,WAISTING NO TIME.


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Jul 31 2006, 04:07 PM~5877285
> *YOU GOING TO OXNARD?
> *


NAW I GOT A CAR TO BUILD


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jul 31 2006, 07:11 PM~5877335
> *NAW I GOT A CAR TO BUILD
> *


*GOOD ANSWER!!! * :thumbsup:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

Looking REAL GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nothing like a garage build Bro, and to have the family helping out is just OUTSTANDING!!!! :thumbsup: 

Do you have any pointer on how I can get my daughters to come to Sac and help me redo my 66? LOL-LOL-LOL :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Aug 1 2006, 08:09 PM~5885628
> *Looking REAL GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Nothing like a garage build Bro, and to have the family helping out is just OUTSTANDING!!!!  :thumbsup:
> ...


TELL HER IT WILL BE HERS WHEN YOU PASS :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

Lookin fuckin good lou!!!

im jealous


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

t
t
t
for 
the "LUX"


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Aug 3 2006, 03:49 PM~5898289
> *Lookin fuckin good lou!!!
> 
> im jealous
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Stradale (May 4, 2004)

Just saw this thread, and checked out the progress, fantastic work! This is one of the main reasons why I like lows, owners doing the work themselves.


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stradale_@Aug 4 2006, 02:12 PM~5904225
> *Just saw this thread, and checked out the progress, fantastic work! This is one of the main reasons why I like lows, owners doing the work themselves.
> *


AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE :thumbsup:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

ORALE LOU,WORK HARD ON IT THIS WEEKEND. :thumbsup: 
POST PROGRESS PIX MONDAY.
*GO COWBOYS!!!*


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Aug 4 2006, 02:19 PM~5904276
> *ORALE LOU,WORK HARD ON IT THIS WEEKEND. :thumbsup:
> POST PROGRESS PIX MONDAY.
> GO COWBOYS!!!
> *


HOPE TO GET THE HOOD AND COWEL BACK THIS WEEKEND


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

T T T


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

:thumbsup: nice lou cant wait to see you dippin :biggrin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Aug 6 2006, 07:18 PM~5914683
> *:thumbsup: nice lou cant wait to see you dippin :biggrin:
> *


me to :biggrin:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Aug 4 2006, 05:29 PM~5904353
> *HOPE TO GET THE HOOD AND COWEL BACK THIS WEEKEND
> *


PIX...


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

IM GONNA PICK THEM UP TOMORROW


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

we need more pics :cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 14 2006, 08:48 AM~5964440
> *we need more pics  :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Aug 7 2006, 02:20 PM~5919526
> *PIX...
> *


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Aug 14 2006, 01:59 PM~5965336
> *
> *


NICE...YOU KNOW THAT PIECE REALLY ADDS CHARACTER TO YOUR LIVING ROOM. :biggrin:





*GO COWBOYS!!!*


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

THATS WHAT I TOLD MY WIFE :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

WHEN ARE YOU BRINGIN THE RIDE ?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

LOUS WAG AT MY WORK ........GOTTA MAKE IT GO A STOP


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Here is the Wagon going to Rich's work.....*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

fucking tight...


----------



## 68 DEGREEZZ (Feb 12, 2006)

LOOKING REALLY GOOD LOU


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

is that a spare wire weel behind the gas tank?


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 16 2006, 04:05 PM~5981766
> *is that a spare wire weel behind the gas tank?
> *


 :0 THAT IS A WHEEL .........


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 16 2006, 03:05 PM~5981766
> *is that a spare wire weel behind the gas tank?
> *


NOPE THE GAS TANK IS ON THE SIDE ON WAGONS THAT THE TRUNK WELL I GUESS YOU WOULD CALL IT AND YEAH THAT IS MY 5TH WHEEL


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 68 DEGREEZZ_@Aug 16 2006, 06:50 PM~5981652
> *LOOKING REALLY GOOD LOU
> *


x2


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

T
T
T


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

That's a nice looking wagon. :thumbsup:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Aug 17 2006, 08:50 AM~5986393
> *That's a nice looking wagon.  :thumbsup:
> *


THANX


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Aug 17 2006, 08:46 AM~5986375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ah i get it uffin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 17 2006, 09:31 AM~5986657
> *ah i get it uffin:
> *


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

*COMING ALONG NICELY LOU!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

THANX X


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Aug 18 2006, 05:12 PM~5996183
> *THANX X
> *


*FO' SHO.








YOU GONNA MAKE ME STEP UP GAME!!!*


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Aug 18 2006, 02:14 PM~5996194
> *FO' SHO.
> 
> 
> ...


  HEY LATER ILL POST SOME PICS THE WIFE WENT TO TRAINING CAMP


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

Its the nices family hauler Ive seen, and you have made me think twice about wagons! All your work is showing BIG TIME and Im looking forward to checking your ride out in person. 

You can NEVER go wrong with a 66!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Molded Dash*


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

moving right along lou.................. :biggrin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Aug 20 2006, 09:56 PM~6008261
> *moving right along lou.................. :biggrin:
> *


TRYING TO MAKE THE SHOW


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Aug 18 2006, 05:31 PM~5996302
> * HEY LATER ILL POST SOME PICS THE WIFE WENT TO TRAINING CAMP
> *


ORALE...SOUNDS GOOD LOU.
LOOKS LIKE BLEDSOE IS STARTING TONIGHT.


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Aug 21 2006, 10:32 AM~6009649
> *TRYING TO MAKE THE SHOW
> *


WHICH ONE AND WHEN?


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Aug 21 2006, 09:07 AM~6010162
> *WHICH ONE AND WHEN?
> *


SEPT3 STREET LOW IN SAN JO


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

RIDES LOOKIN SWEET FOKKER!!!


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 21 2006, 09:48 AM~6010387
> *RIDES LOOKIN SWEET FOKKER!!!
> *


GONNA TRY TO LIFT IT THIS WEEK :biggrin:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Aug 21 2006, 12:12 PM~6010192
> *SEPT3 STREET LOW IN SAN JO
> *


2 WEEKS HOMEBOY...

*"SI SE PUEDE...SI SE PUEDE"*


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Aug 18 2006, 03:31 PM~5996302
> * HEY LATER ILL POST SOME PICS THE WIFE WENT TO TRAINING CAMP
> *


THE GIRLS AND TYSON THOMPSON (RB)[/b]


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

*ANDREA AND AKIN AYODELE (LB)*


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

*GO COWBOYS!!!*


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:0  you gotta love them clean wagons :thumbsup:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 22 2006, 04:36 PM~6020277
> *:0  you gotta love them clean wagons :thumbsup:
> *


YUP


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

The Wagons looking good Lou :thumbsup: Nice plates too! Can't wait for all of us to be rollin Luxuriously uffin:


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSC.C.WIFEE_@Aug 24 2006, 06:56 PM~6037213
> *
> 
> 
> ...


kool the glass is back in  is that mark in the back ground ?


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

*RICHIE AND MARK PUTTING IN THE WINDSHEILD*


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MonteMan_@Aug 24 2006, 05:24 PM~6036465
> *The Wagons looking good Lou :thumbsup: Nice plates too! Can't wait for all of us to be rollin Luxuriously uffin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Aug 24 2006, 07:58 PM~6037665
> *kool the glass is back in    is that mark in the back ground ?
> *


ALMOST I HAVE TO ORDER SOME MOLDING CLIPS SO THEY CAN PUT THE LAST QTRGLASS IN AND YEAH THATS MARK


----------



## hydryan (Feb 11, 2002)

ttt. i love it!!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

damn homie im jealous


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

HOPE TO SEE IT AT STREETLOW :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

lou your wagon is comming out CLEAN!!


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

*Shit, Mark dose glass to!!!!!! :biggrin: *

*Dont let him sell you any t-shirts*. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Aug 26 2006, 11:34 AM~6048126
> *Shit, Mark dose glass to!!!!!!    :biggrin:
> 
> Dont let him sell you any t-shirts.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ARE CDS :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Aug 25 2006, 08:10 AM~6040830
> *ALMOST I HAVE TO ORDER SOME MOLDING CLIPS SO THEY CAN PUT THE LAST QTRGLASS IN AND YEAH THATS MARK
> *


DIDNT KNOW HE WAS DOING GLASS ?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Aug 26 2006, 11:34 AM~6048126
> *Shit, Mark dose glass to!!!!!!    :biggrin:
> 
> Dont let him sell you any t-shirts.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Aug 28 2006, 07:10 AM~6058297
> *DIDNT KNOW HE WAS DOING GLASS ?
> *


ITS RICH S COMPANY HE JUST WORKS WITH HIM.YOU YOU RICHIE HE HAD THAT BLUE SENTRA AND SOLD IT TO A GUY IN LUX.I THINK HIS NAME WAS ROMAN


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Aug 28 2006, 07:16 AM~6058324
> *ITS RICH S COMPANY HE JUST WORKS WITH HIM.YOU YOU RICHIE HE HAD THAT BLUE SENTRA AND SOLD IT TO A GUY IN LUX.I THINK HIS NAME WAS ROMAN
> *


yeah i knew rich was doing glass ...............but i didnt know mark was helping him


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

She`s comming along real good! Engine bay looks SWEET!! :biggrin:


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

Here is a picture of Lou's side door moulding. I drove out to Sacramento to pick them up yesterday ............


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSC.C.WIFEE_@Aug 30 2006, 09:16 AM~6072806
> *Here is a picture of Lou's side door moulding. I drove out to Sacramento to pick them up yesterday ............
> 
> 
> ...


so are we gonna be done ?


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSC.C.WIFEE_@Aug 21 2006, 03:41 PM~6012399
> *ANDREA AND AKIN AYODELE (LB)
> 
> 
> ...



hey i'm not tryin to be fucked up or a dick or anything but look at this pic...does your daughter got her leg behind her other one or is she missing a leg bro?


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Aug 31 2006, 12:15 AM~6077550
> *hey i'm not tryin to be fucked up or a dick or anything but look at this pic...does your daughter got her leg behind her other one or is she missing a leg bro?
> *



YES, SHE HAS BOTH LEGS. ITS JUST THAT THEY WERE WALKING TOWARDS ME WHEN THE PICTURE WAS TAKEN.


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

THE LAST QUARTER WINDOW WAS INSTALLED YESTERDAY. HAD TO WAIT FOR MOULDING CLIPS.............


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

PHIL IS IN THE BACK WITH THE BATTERIES[/b]


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

AGAIN THANX PHIL AND AL FORSTOPPING BY AND AL NEXT TIME PAY MORE ATTENTION SO WE WOULDNT HAVE TOOK SO LONG :biggrin:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

Are you going to make the show? It looks very, very close! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jul 23 2006, 02:52 PM~5828121
> *NOT DONE YET BUT I LIKE TO THANK SOME PEOPLE BEFORE I FORGOT BECAUSE NOT FOR THEM I WOULDNT BE THIS FAR RIGHT NOW
> MY WIFE ELIABETH FOR RUNNING BACK AND FORTH TO LA TO GET MY CHROME AND MAKING THOUSANDS OF TRIPS TO THE PAINT STORE AND EVERYWHERE ELSE AND FOR PUTTING UP WITH MY PARTS IN THE BED ROOM FAMILY ROOM AND EVERY WHERE ELSE I COULD HIDE THEM :biggrin:
> MY KIDS FOR EVERY TIME I NEEDED A XTRA PAIR OF HANDS BELIVE ME I COULD NEVER GOT THE FRAME OFF WITHOUT THEM
> ...


x2 took 1st place mild wagons at street low couldnt have done it without everbody on this page. oh yeah if you think thats it you aint seen shit!


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

badass wagon lou! congrats on the trophy.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Sep 5 2006, 06:47 AM~6107015
> *badass wagon lou! congrats on the trophy.
> *


yeah what he said .....when do you want to shoot some good pics ?


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Sep 5 2006, 06:38 AM~6106980
> *x2 took 1st place mild wagons at street low couldnt have done it without everbody on this page.        oh yeah if you think thats it you aint seen shit!
> *


OH YEAH NEED TO ADD RICH AT THE SPEED MERCHANT AND RICH PRECISION GLASS


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 

*Another 66 hits the streets HARD AS HELL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*Congradulations on your 1st place win. Nothing like taking that walk to the stage for the first time with a new ride. :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Sep 5 2006, 07:20 AM~6107175
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> Another 66 hits the streets HARD AS HELL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


I DONT KNOW I LET MY SON GO UP I TOLD ALL MY KIDS THEY WOULD GO UP FIRST FOR ANY TROPHYS FOR ALL THERE HARD WORK.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Sep 5 2006, 08:29 AM~6107235
> *I DONT KNOW I LET MY SON GO UP I TOLD ALL MY KIDS THEY WOULD GO UP FIRST FOR ANY TROPHYS FOR ALL THERE HARD WORK.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Sep 5 2006, 10:29 AM~6107235
> *I DONT KNOW I LET MY SON GO UP I TOLD ALL MY KIDS THEY WOULD GO UP FIRST FOR ANY TROPHYS FOR ALL THERE HARD WORK.
> *


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Sep 5 2006, 09:38 AM~6106980
> *x2 took 1st place mild wagons at street low couldnt have done it without everbody on this page.        oh yeah if you think thats it you aint seen shit!
> *


CONGRATS HOMEBOY!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Sep 5 2006, 08:32 AM~6107701
> *CONGRATS HOMEBOY!!! :thumbsup:
> *


THANX HOMMIE


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

THE RIDE LOOKED BAD  CONGRATS


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Sep 5 2006, 11:51 AM~6107851
> *THANX HOMIE
> *


ANY SHOW PIX?


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Sep 5 2006, 08:53 AM~6107871
> *THE RIDE LOOKED BAD  CONGRATS
> *


THANX JIMMY


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Sep 5 2006, 09:22 AM~6108143
> *ANY SHOW PIX?
> *


HERES ONE OF MINE CHECK THE POST YOUR RIDE FOURM THERES A COUPLE THEARDS THERE


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

BUILD A LOW ABOUT 20 GS
SHOW ENTRY 25 DOLLARS

SEEING THE LOOK ON MY KID FACE WHEN WE WON PRICELESS :biggrin:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Sep 5 2006, 12:49 PM~6108355
> *BUILD A LOW ABOUT 20 GS
> SHOW ENTRY 25 DOLLARS
> 
> ...


I KNOW HUH?

PURO ORGULLO :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Sep 5 2006, 09:49 AM~6108355
> *BUILD A LOW ABOUT 20 GS
> SHOW ENTRY 25 DOLLARS
> 
> ...


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

HEY RICH YOU GOING TO THE VIEJITOS THING SAT?


----------



## 68 DEGREEZZ (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Aug 31 2006, 08:41 AM~6078916
> *AGAIN THANX PHIL AND AL FORSTOPPING BY AND AL NEXT TIME PAY MORE ATTENTION SO WE WOULDNT HAVE TOOK SO LONG :biggrin:
> *


I BARELY GOT TO SEE THIS..........SEE LOU I KNEW I WENT OVER THERE FOR SOME REASON.....AND CONGRATES ON THE VICTORY AT THE SHOW......I THINK THAT MENT ALOT TO ALL OF US......WHEN YOU WON WE WERE YELLING AS IF YOU JUST WON LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR......


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68 DEGREEZZ_@Sep 6 2006, 03:13 PM~6118170
> *I BARELY GOT TO SEE THIS..........SEE LOU I KNEW I WENT OVER THERE FOR SOME REASON.....AND CONGRATES ON THE VICTORY AT THE SHOW......I THINK THAT MENT ALOT TO ALL OF US......WHEN YOU WON WE WERE YELLING AS IF YOU JUST WON LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR......
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

CONGRATS on the win !!!!!!!!!!!! .... Car looks really good .... going through all the pages and seeing all the steps you took and then to see the final out come gets me more motivated to work on mine ....


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68 DEGREEZZ_@Sep 6 2006, 04:13 PM~6118170
> *I BARELY GOT TO SEE THIS..........SEE LOU I KNEW I WENT OVER THERE FOR SOME REASON.....AND CONGRATES ON THE VICTORY AT THE SHOW......I THINK THAT MENT ALOT TO ALL OF US......WHEN YOU WON WE WERE YELLING AS IF YOU JUST WON LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR......
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Sep 5 2006, 09:29 AM~6107235
> *I DONT KNOW I LET MY SON GO UP I TOLD ALL MY KIDS THEY WOULD GO UP FIRST FOR ANY TROPHYS FOR ALL THERE HARD WORK.
> *


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 6 2006, 04:31 PM~6118641
> *CONGRATS on the win !!!!!!!!!!!! .... Car looks really good .... going through all the pages and seeing all the steps you took and then to see the final out come gets me more motivated to work on mine ....
> *


THANX


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Sep 6 2006, 12:05 PM~6116669
> *HEY RICH YOU GOING TO THE VIEJITOS THING SAT?
> *


GONNA BE CAMPING WITH THEW CLUB ?YOUR NOT GOIN ?


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Sep 7 2006, 07:38 AM~6122769
> *GONNA BE CAMPING WITH THEW CLUB ?YOUR NOT GOIN ?
> *


NOPE CANT :uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Sep 7 2006, 08:48 AM~6123168
> *NOPE CANT  :uh:
> *


SORRY TO HEAR THAT ?


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

*NICE PLAQUE STAND.* :biggrin:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

*FIRME!* :thumbsup:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Sep 8 2006, 08:28 AM~6130526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I KNOW :biggrin: IM NOT SURE HOW IM GOING MOUNT IT


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

damn lou.. the wagons bad ass... nice work..


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@Sep 11 2006, 10:36 AM~6148871
> *damn lou.. the wagons bad ass... nice work..
> *


THANX :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@Sep 11 2006, 12:36 PM~6148871
> *damn lou.. the wagons bad ass... nice work..
> *


x10000000000000000000


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

HERE YOU GO LOU :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Sep 8 2006, 09:41 AM~6130593
> *I KNOW  :biggrin: IM NOT SURE HOW IM GOING MOUNT IT
> *


HANG IT FROM THE TOP :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Sep 15 2006, 09:12 AM~6180319
> *HANG IT FROM THE TOP :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


CANT


----------



## majestix66 (Jun 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Sep 13 2006, 07:12 PM~6167606
> *HERE YOU GO LOU :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Sep 15 2006, 10:12 AM~6180319
> *HANG IT FROM THE TOP :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Sep 15 2006, 09:39 PM~6184689
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Sep 19 2006, 02:24 PM~6205221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Sep 21 2006, 07:55 PM~6221073
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Marxx (Sep 7, 2005)

Very nice car 66lou.. :thumbsup: Even if you are a cowgirl fan.. :biggrin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Marxx_@Sep 22 2006, 03:07 PM~6226348
> *Very nice car 66lou.. :thumbsup: Even if you are a cowgirl fan.. :biggrin:
> *


THANX AND :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Marxx_@Sep 22 2006, 03:07 PM~6226348
> *Very nice car 66lou.. :thumbsup: Even if you are a cowgirl fan.. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Sep 15 2006, 10:18 AM~6180379
> *CANT
> *


behind the back seat......


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)




----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSC.C.WIFEE_@Sep 8 2006, 07:38 AM~6130267
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT FOR ALL YOU HATERS


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

HERE IS A PICTURE MY DAUGHTER FOUND ON THE KWLD 94.9 WEB PAGE...........


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSC.C.WIFEE_@Oct 13 2006, 08:08 AM~6361649
> *HERE IS A PICTURE MY DAUGHTER FOUND ON THE KWLD 94.9 WEB PAGE...........
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Oct 13 2006, 10:04 PM~6365730
> *nice
> *


x13


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

really nice bro i love the colours!! 

you got any pics of it completed on the streets not at a show?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Oct 14 2006, 05:08 PM~6369288
> * really nice bro i love the colours!!
> 
> you got any pics of it completed on the streets not at a show?
> *


SOON I GOTTA RE DO THE HYDROS FIRST AND RE DO MY INTAKE GASKETS :angry: FIRST


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Oct 16 2006, 09:35 AM~6377033
> *SOON I GOTTA RE DO THE HYDROS FIRST AND RE DO MY INTAKE GASKETS :angry: FIRST
> *


*GITTER DONE!!!*






































































*GO COWBOYS!!!*


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Oct 16 2006, 02:27 PM~6380374
> *GITTER DONE!!!
> GO COWBOYS!!!
> *


I KNOW :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Oct 16 2006, 02:41 PM~6380531
> *I KNOW :thumbsup:
> *


......


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

Nice wagon and post some pics of the set up ! :thumbsup:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Worm_@Oct 27 2006, 09:51 AM~6456877
> *Nice wagon and post some pics of the set up !  :thumbsup:
> *


WHEN ITS DONE STUCK REMODELING MY DAUGHTERS ROOM RIGHT NOW :uh:


----------



## gamblecustoms (Jan 1, 2006)

that thing turned out super clean, love the interior color choice with orange and white paint...congrats to you and your family


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gamblecustoms_@Oct 28 2006, 03:07 AM~6461610
> *that thing turned out super clean, love the interior color choice  with orange and white paint...congrats to you and your family
> *


THANX :cheesy:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

TTT


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

looks good lou


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

THANX FOOL


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

t t t for the luxurious crew :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 8 2006, 10:43 PM~6533169
> *
> *


WHERES MINE


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Nov 9 2006, 05:33 PM~6537417
> *WHERES MINE
> *


You tell me fokker... :biggrin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 9 2006, 04:32 PM~6537742
> *You tell me fokker... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Nov 9 2006, 03:33 PM~6537417
> *WHERES MINE
> *


X2


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

NEW PIX.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Nov 14 2006, 01:05 PM~6567021
> *NEW PIX.
> *


X2 OR SHOULD I COME AND TAKE SOME ? :biggrin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Nov 14 2006, 06:32 PM~6569351
> *X2 OR SHOULD I COME AND TAKE SOME ?  :biggrin:
> *


not untill i fix the lifts and i just ripped the intake out :uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Nov 15 2006, 07:14 AM~6572704
> *not untill i fix the lifts and i just ripped the intake out :uh:
> *


WHY ?


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

*A PICTURE @ THE IMPALA'S TOY DRIVE*


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSC.C.WIFEE_@Nov 21 2006, 05:39 PM~6613398
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THERE IT IS....... :cheesy:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Nov 21 2006, 11:45 PM~6616085
> *THERE IT IS....... :cheesy:
> *


DAM I NEED TO ARMOR ALL THEM TIRES ARE PUT THE NEW ONES ON :biggrin:


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Nov 22 2006, 08:46 AM~6616996
> *DAM I NEED TO ARMOR ALL THEM TIRES ARE PUT THE NEW ONES ON :biggrin:
> *


ARMOR ALL :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

dammm lou the wagons jus looks sic


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Nov 23 2006, 01:06 PM~6625072
> *
> 
> 
> ...


your air cleaners crooked :uh:


----------



## San Jo 64 SS (Sep 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Nov 21 2006, 11:45 PM~6616085
> *THERE IT IS....... :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Nov 23 2006, 03:24 PM~6625590
> *your air cleaners crooked  :uh:
> *


I KNOW THE BREATHER WAS SPITTING OIL SO I BOUGHT A DIFFRENT BREATHER IN THE PARKING LOT ACROSS FROM THE SHOW I ALREADY BLEW OFF THE UPPER RAD HOSE THREE TIMES BEFORE THAT AFTER REDOING THE INTAKE GASKETS UP LATE FRIDAY AND EARLY SAT TRYING TO MAKE THE SHOW SO I CAN REP BY THAT TIME I WAS BEAT ANDI DIDNT EVEN CLEAN MY CAR WHEN I GOT TO GILROY


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Nov 23 2006, 04:31 PM~6625816
> *I KNOW THE BREATHER WAS SPITTING OIL SO I BOUGHT A DIFFRENT BREATHER IN THE PARKING LOT ACROSS FROM THE SHOW I ALREADY BLEW OFF THE UPPER RAD HOSE THREE TIMES BEFORE THAT AFTER REDOING THE INTAKE GASKETS UP LATE FRIDAY AND EARLY SAT TRYING TO MAKE THE SHOW SO I CAN REP BY THAT TIME I WAS BEAT ANDI DIDNT EVEN CLEAN MY CAR WHEN I GOT TO GILROY
> *


kool ...maybe try a pvc on one side and a oil cap on the other this will eliminate the oil coming out the breather...hoe buy elimitnating the breather .....btw i found your wipers and i will bring them to work tommarrow


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

@ THE VEIJITOS TOY DRIVE 11-25-06


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSC.C.WIFEE_@Nov 25 2006, 06:57 PM~6636106
> *@ THE VEIJITOS TOY DRIVE 11-25-06
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics ......but whats ups with those plaque brackets ? :uh: :dunno:


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

*LOU TOOK BEST WAGON @ THE SHOW........*


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Nov 25 2006, 09:18 PM~6636690
> *nice pics ......but whats  ups with those plaque brackets ?  :uh:  :dunno:
> *


BEST I COULD COME UP WITH IN SHORT TIME AT LEAST I GOT IT UP AND MADE THE SHOW


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Nov 27 2006, 07:12 AM~6644096
> *BEST I COULD COME UP WITH IN SHORT TIME AT LEAST I GOT IT UP AND MADE THE SHOW
> *


i c ............. :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Nov 25 2006, 10:18 PM~6636690
> *nice pics ......but whats  ups with those plaque brackets ?  :uh:  :dunno:
> *


Tongue depressors from the doctor? :dunno:

I'm loving that wagon though!


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Nov 27 2006, 08:29 AM~6644408
> *Tongue depressors from the doctor? :dunno:
> 
> I'm loving that wagon though!
> *


 :0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Nov 27 2006, 08:29 AM~6644408
> *Tongue depressors from the doctor? :dunno:
> 
> I'm loving that wagon though!
> *


THOSE WOULD BE BETTER


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Nov 27 2006, 09:53 AM~6644882
> *THOSE WOULD BE BETTER
> *


 :twak:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Nov 27 2006, 01:16 PM~6645814
> *:twak:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU+Nov 23 2006, 07:31 PM~6625816-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Nov 30 2006, 10:23 AM~6666973
> *SLACKER...
> I KNOW :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

Damn Homie, much respect.
First off, i just spent the last hour going through your build up tread and admiring(spell) your work and family ties. 
That's the best way to do things in my opinion, i can't wait till my little boy is old enough to actually conprehend what he's doing, I'm getting him started young too, he's 2 years old, and already knows what tools are, he's always with me when i'm working on my Ride, i had to buy him a toy tool set cause he was banging on my ride trying to mimic me(for some reason, they always pick the wrong spot to use a screw driver) :biggrin: , your topic is inspirational to alot of us homie, seriously much respect to you and yours. 

On another note, what size engine do you have? if 350, what power steering bracket did you used, to cancel the one that bolts up to the first bolt of the exaust manifold?
I'm getting ready to put the headers(just like yours) on my Ride and i don't want to use the stock bracket i have. Thanks for any help.


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Nov 30 2006, 01:20 PM~6668257
> *Damn Homie, much respect.
> First off, i just spent the last hour going through your build up tread and admiring(spell) your work and family ties.
> That's the best way to do things in my opinion, i can't wait till my little boy is old enough to actually conprehend what he's doing, I'm getting him started young too, he's 2 years old, and already knows what tools are, he's always with me when i'm working on my Ride, i had to buy him a toy tool set cause he was banging on my ride trying to mimic me(for some reason, they always pick the wrong spot to use a screw driver) :biggrin: , your topic is inspirational to alot of us homie, seriously much respect to you and yours.
> ...


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

THANX FOR THE KIND WORDS HOMMIE YEAH IT MEANS ALOT TO ME THAT MY FAMILY WAS SO INVOVED PLUS I LOVE KNOWING THAT IM RAISING FUTURE RIDERS TO KEEP THIS SHIT GOING AND TO SHOW ITS NOT JUST A FAD.THE P/S BRACKET IS FOR A CORVETTE I BELIVE AT LEAST THATS WHERE I BOUGHT IT FROM THE NAME OF THE PLACE IS THE CORVETTE CLINIC IN SAN JOSE.IF YOU HAVE ANY OTHER QUESTIONS LET ME KNOW.


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

DAM MY BAD YEAH ITS A FACTORY CRATE MOTOR 350


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU+Nov 30 2006, 03:57 PM~6668557-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here Homie, i'm getting my kid started young too.   

Thanks for the info. Good looking out. Do you have a close up picture of the bracket? so i can know what to look for, or do you have a part no. Thanks.


----------



## HIELO408 (Aug 16, 2004)

lookin good lou:thumbsup:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Nov 30 2006, 02:31 PM~6668768
> *Same here Homie, i'm getting my kid started young too.
> 
> Thanks for the info. Good looking out. Do you have a close up picture of the bracket? so i can know what to look for, or do you have a part no. Thanks.
> *


ILL TRY TO TAKE A PIC THIS WEEKEND


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

SE VE ATODA MADRE HOMIE :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HIELO408_@Nov 30 2006, 09:45 PM~6671671
> *lookin good lou:thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Dec 16 2006, 08:54 AM~6770428
> *SE VE ATODA MADRE HOMIE :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSC.C.WIFEE_@Nov 25 2006, 06:59 PM~6636114
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

DAMMM, LOOKING GOOD HOMIE!! :uh: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

t t t :cheesy:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Dec 29 2006, 09:23 PM~6859417
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 1 BADASS 66 WAGON


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Dec 30 2006, 10:58 PM~6867562
> *:biggrin: 1 BADASS 66 WAGON
> *


THANX HOMMIE YOUR 66 S ARE FUCKIN SIC TOO!


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

lookin good lou...


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jan 2 2007, 12:27 PM~6883208
> *THANX HOMMIE YOUR 66 S ARE FUCKIN SIC TOO!
> *


THANX,BTW SCORED ONTHE STAINLESS :biggrin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jan 3 2007, 05:22 PM~6895091
> *THANX,BTW SCORED ONTHE STAINLESS :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

WACHALO, EVEN COMES OUT IN THE MAG POSING :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Looking good LUX!


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jan 7 2007, 01:23 PM~6925509
> *WACHALO, EVEN COMES OUT IN THE MAG POSING :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


*ORALE...*:thumbsup:




(WHICH MAG?  )


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

NEW STREETLOW :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jan 7 2007, 10:23 AM~6925509
> *WACHALO, EVEN COMES OUT IN THE MAG POSING :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:I TOOK FIRST THAT SHOW MILD WAGON


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6+Jan 8 2007, 08:27 PM~6937113-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

WHAT HAPPENED LOU ?


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 10 2007, 10:18 AM~6951507
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

THIS COMMING FROM A RAIDER FAN IS A JOKE2-14 :uh:


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jan 10 2007, 12:52 PM~6952782
> *THIS COMMING FROM A RAIDER FAN IS A JOKE2-14 :uh:
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jan 10 2007, 11:52 AM~6952782
> *THIS COMMING FROM A RAIDER FAN IS A JOKE2-14 :uh:
> *


SO I ADMIT MY GUYS SUCKED ALL YEAR ....BUT YOUR GUYS SUCKED WHEN IT REALLY COUNTED :uh:


----------



## HIELO408 (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 10 2007, 09:18 AM~6951507
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

FUCK YOU TOO SMILLY :angry:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 10 2007, 09:01 PM~6957262
> *SO I ADMIT MY GUYS SUCKED ALL YEAR ....BUT YOUR GUYS SUCKED WHEN IT REALLY COUNTED  :uh:
> *


ttt


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 10 2007, 09:01 PM~6957262
> *SO I ADMIT MY GUYS SUCKED ALL YEAR ....BUT YOUR GUYS SUCKED WHEN IT REALLY COUNTED  :uh:
> *


THIS YEAR TRY THE LAST 5 FOOL


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT . .......FOR LOU DOG


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 12 2007, 03:13 PM~6972060
> *TTT . .......FOR LOU DOG
> *


THANX SUCKA :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jan 12 2007, 03:14 PM~6972071
> *THANX SUCKA :biggrin:
> *


NO PROBLEMO BROTHA


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Jan 15 2007, 11:27 AM~6992376
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BeaeU4CtiRU


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSC.C.WIFEE_@Jan 21 2007, 09:46 PM~7050057
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:  THE PLAQUE LOOKS PERFECT LOU :thumbsup:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Jan 22 2007, 01:29 PM~7055274
> *:biggrin:   THE PLAQUE LOOKS PERFECT LOU :thumbsup:
> *


  LIKE I SAID THE LAST TIME WAS A RUSH DEAL


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Jan 22 2007, 01:29 PM~7055274
> *:biggrin:   THE PLAQUE LOOKS PERFECT LOU :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSC.C.WIFEE_@Jan 21 2007, 08:41 PM~7050000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

YOU STILL NEED SOME MATCHING WHEELS


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 29 2007, 02:03 PM~7119274
> *YOU STILL NEED SOME MATCHING WHEELS
> *


I LIKE ALL CHROME I TOLD FREDDIE TO SELL ME HIS THEY MATCH


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

whats new in the ride..?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jan 29 2007, 02:49 PM~7119805
> *I LIKE ALL CHROME I TOLD  FREDDIE TO SELL ME HIS THEY MATCH
> *


those would work ...but i thought you did not like gold ?


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 29 2007, 10:37 PM~7124875
> *those would work ...but i thought you did not like gold ?
> *


I KNOW BUT IF THE PRICE IS RIGHT


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jan 30 2007, 09:28 AM~7127363
> *I KNOW BUT IF THE PRICE IS RIGHT
> *


PRICE IS RIGHT....... :biggrin: EVERYTHING IS FOR SALE :0 4 PUMPS BATTERIES, WHATEVER U NEED LOU :biggrin: IF U NEED THE WHOLE DUECE LET ME KNOW




















J/K PANCONE


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Jan 30 2007, 09:04 AM~7127647
> *PRICE IS RIGHT....... :biggrin: EVERYTHING IS FOR SALE :0 4 PUMPS BATTERIES, WHATEVER U NEED LOU :biggrin:  IF U NEED THE WHOLE DUECE LET ME KNOW
> J/K PANCONE
> *


HOW MUCH FOR THE CAR SHIPPED :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jan 30 2007, 09:45 AM~7127928
> *HOW MUCH FOR THE CAR SHIPPED :biggrin:
> *


3.50


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

wut up lou,lou


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Jan 30 2007, 10:10 AM~7128175
> *wut up lou,lou
> *


WUZ UP FUCKER NO WORK TODAY?


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jan 30 2007, 12:49 PM~7129040
> *WUZ UP FUCKER NO WORK TODAY?
> *


nope


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Jan 30 2007, 02:47 PM~7130760
> *nope
> *


YOU SUCK


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jan 30 2007, 10:45 AM~7127928
> *HOW MUCH FOR THE CAR SHIPPED :biggrin:
> *


FOR U LOU CHEAP :biggrin:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSC.C.WIFEE_@Jan 21 2007, 09:41 PM~7050000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


T T T FOR THE "66 OG SUV" :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Jan 30 2007, 05:57 PM~7132532
> *FOR U LOU CHEAP :biggrin:
> *


YOU TAKE PAYMENTS?


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jan 31 2007, 08:08 AM~7136762
> *YOU TAKE PAYMENTS?
> *


YEA, BUT U GOTTA PICK IT UP FIRST  :biggrin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Jan 31 2007, 08:13 AM~7137181
> *YEA, BUT U GOTTA PICK IT UP FIRST   :biggrin:
> *


ILL BE THERE SAT


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jan 31 2007, 06:23 PM~7142174
> *ILL BE THERE SAT
> *


 :0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)




----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

TTT FOR LUX '07


----------



## TYLER_BANKS (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TYLER_BANKS_@Feb 3 2007, 08:12 AM~7164165
> *
> 
> 
> ...


spam


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Feb 3 2007, 10:32 PM~7169083
> *spam
> *


I LIKE SPAM :biggrin:


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Feb 7 2007, 05:28 PM~7202029
> *I LIKE SPAM :biggrin:
> *


SPAM AND RICE :0 :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Feb 7 2007, 10:00 PM~7205457
> *SPAM AND RICE :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Feb 7 2007, 11:04 PM~7205489
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: WHAT DID I FORGET............OH YEA SOY SAUCE :biggrin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Feb 7 2007, 10:28 PM~7205711
> *:uh: WHAT DID I FORGET............OH YEA SOY SAUCE :biggrin:
> *


AND SOME BUTTER GUESS ITS A UFA THING :biggrin:


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Feb 8 2007, 08:28 AM~7207415
> *AND SOME BUTTER GUESS ITS A UFA THING :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

TTT


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

SUP LOU


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Feb 12 2007, 08:41 AM~7238692
> *SUP LOU
> *


WUS UP UFA


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Feb 12 2007, 09:59 AM~7238850
> *WUS UP UFA
> *


U GOIN TO THE MEETING TOMMORROW?


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Feb 12 2007, 09:04 AM~7238881
> *U GOIN TO THE MEETING TOMMORROW?
> *


ON A TUESDAY?


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Feb 12 2007, 10:11 AM~7238935
> *ON A TUESDAY?
> *


YES............SWITCHED DUE TO VALENTINES DAY WED. WE DIDN'T WANT U TO MISS TAKIN LIZ OUT :biggrin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

CANT GO TUESDAY :angry:


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

whats up with this lou, imposter ?


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Feb 13 2007, 05:55 PM~7251628
> *whats up with this lou, imposter ?
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

66OGSUV


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Feb 13 2007, 04:55 PM~7251628
> *whats up with this lou, imposter ?
> 
> 
> ...


ITS KLEAN THOUGH I LIKE HIS ROOF IS DIFFFRENT TOO


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Feb 13 2007, 04:55 PM~7251628
> *whats up with this lou, imposter ?
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMM ,LOOKS LIKE SUM ONE STEAM CLEANED THE BAT CAVE


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Feb 18 2007, 10:27 AM~7290539
> *DAMMM ,LOOKS LIKE SUM ONE STEAM CLEANED THE BAT CAVE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

ttt


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSC.C.WIFEE_@Jan 21 2007, 08:43 PM~7050020
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

PICKED UP 4 NEW BATTS FOR THE SET UP


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Mar 5 2007, 08:55 AM~7409737
> *PICKED UP 4 NEW BATTS FOR THE SET UP
> *


PICS :dunno:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Mar 5 2007, 08:22 AM~7409857
> *PICS :dunno:
> *


OF BATTS HEY I AINT GOING TO MONTERY :angry:


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Mar 5 2007, 09:54 AM~7410000
> *OF BATTS HEY I AINT GOING TO MONTERY :angry:
> *


Y NOT


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Mar 5 2007, 08:57 AM~7410018
> *Y NOT
> *


SET UP NOT DONE :angry:


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Mar 5 2007, 08:54 AM~7410000
> *OF BATTS HEY I AINT GOING TO MONTERY :angry:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Mar 5 2007, 11:01 AM~7410457
> *SET UP NOT DONE  :angry:
> *


SO IS ANYONE GOING?


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Mar 5 2007, 02:25 PM~7412266
> *SO IS ANYONE GOING?
> *


YOU TELL ME FUCKING EDDIES LAGGING ON ME :angry:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Mar 5 2007, 03:28 PM~7412297
> *YOU TELL ME FUCKING EDDIES LAGGING ON ME :angry:
> *


eat a dick buy the right shit you still have that piece of shit tool here when you going to exchange it .bitch all you want its not going to get done like that ,lagging


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Mar 5 2007, 09:51 PM~7416159
> *eat a dick buy the right shit you still have that piece of shit tool here when you going to exchange it .bitch all you want its not going to get done like that ,lagging
> *


wow that was ruff :biggrin: :0


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 5 2007, 10:52 PM~7416178
> *wow that was ruff  :biggrin:  :0
> *


hehehehe thanks rich :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Mar 5 2007, 09:58 PM~7416251
> *hehehehe  thanks rich :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Mar 5 2007, 09:51 PM~7416159
> *eat a dick buy the right shit you still have that piece of shit tool here when you going to exchange it .bitch all you want its not going to get done like that ,lagging
> *


fuck you were suposed to bring it to the meeting bitch


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Mar 6 2007, 12:52 AM~7416958
> *fuck you were suposed to bring it to the meeting bitch
> *


HE CALLED IN SICK........ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Mar 5 2007, 10:51 PM~7416159
> *eat a dick buy the right shit you still have that piece of shit tool here when you going to exchange it .bitch all you want its not going to get done like that ,lagging
> *


EDDIE'S GONNA HELP U.........FUCK HE DON'T HELP JUST ANYBODY.............  
I WOULD GO EXCHANGE THAT TOOL IF I WERE U........... :biggrin:


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Mar 6 2007, 09:09 AM~7418655
> *EDDIE'S GONNA HELP U.........FUCK HE DON'T HELP JUST ANYBODY.............
> I WOULD GO EXCHANGE THAT TOOL IF I WERE U........... :biggrin:
> *


joe,this fukin gay well he's still green he doesn't understand.


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Mar 6 2007, 09:31 AM~7418770
> *joe,this fukin guy, well he's still green he doesn't understand.
> *


 :0


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Mar 6 2007, 08:31 AM~7418770
> *joe,this fukin gay well he's still green he doesn't understand.
> *


FUCKER YOU WERE SUPOSED TO BRING THE OTHER ONE SO I COULD EXCHANGE IT :angry:


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Mar 6 2007, 01:13 PM~7420393
> *FUCKER YOU WERE SUPOSED TO BRING THE OTHER ONE SO I COULD EXCHANGE IT :angry:
> *


yea,yea excuses just like an asshole everybody has them


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Mar 6 2007, 12:17 PM~7420422
> *yea,yea  excuses just like an asshole everybody has them
> *


EAT SHIT BASTARD


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Mar 6 2007, 02:37 PM~7420974
> *EAT SHIT BASTARD
> *


silly gay


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Mar 6 2007, 01:38 PM~7420976
> *silly gay
> *


FUCKN LAME ASS THANX FOR THE HELP :angry:


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Mar 6 2007, 02:39 PM~7420983
> *FUCKN LAME ASS THANX FOR THE HELP :angry:
> *


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Mar 6 2007, 02:41 PM~7420992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree+Mar 6 2007, 01:41 PM~7420992-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

:angry:


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Mar 6 2007, 11:36 PM~7425216
> *:angry:
> *


 :angry: TURN THAT FROWN ........UPSIDE DOWN :cheesy: 
:0


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> :angry: TURN THAT FROWN ........UPSIDE DOWN :cheesy:


----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSC.C.WIFEE_@Jan 21 2007, 09:41 PM~7050000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


REST IN PEACE BROTHER LOU....WE WILL MISS YOU.....


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EIGHT TRACC_@Mar 12 2007, 03:55 PM~7462577
> *REST IN PEACE BROTHER LOU....WE WILL MISS YOU.....
> *


X2


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

MUCH LOVE TO BROTHER LOU, R.I.P.


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

Rest in Peace lou.. i think God full filled one of your last wishes.. you got to see your wagon done and with a plaque in the back window.. 


R.I.P. lou.. :angel:


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

will miss you homeboy gone,but not forgoten,liz if we can help you in anyway please dont hesitate EDDIE.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Rest in Peace brother Lou...You were one solid rider and you built that car with your kids and family. To me, you were probably the guy I respected the most in the club for your dedication and your drive. Damn man, God just took back the most dedicated LuxuriouS brother from us...We'll be riding with you again one day my good brother... :tears:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EIGHT TRACC_@Mar 12 2007, 04:55 PM~7462577
> *REST IN PEACE BROTHER LOU....WE WILL MISS YOU.....
> *


x2 :tears:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

R.I.P/


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 12 2007, 02:15 PM~7462726
> *Rest in Peace brother Lou...You were one solid rider and you built that car with your kids and family. To me, you were probably the guy I respected the most in the club for your dedication and your drive. Damn man, God just took back the most dedicated LuxuriouS brother from us...We'll be riding with you again one day my good brother... :tears:
> *


X2


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

Rest in peace, Lou. 

I'll be joining you soon enough. :angel:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

DALLASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS





I WILL ALWAYS MISS YOU BROTHER, HEAVEN JUST GOT A RIDER 4 LIFE


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

RIP 66 lou!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Mar 12 2007, 03:30 PM~7462829
> *DALLASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> I WILL ALWAYS MISS YOU BROTHER, HEAVEN JUST GOT A RIDER 4 LIFE
> *


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

I made a farewell thread for our lost brother in the lowrider general section. Lou deserved to be known by all the world lowriding community cause he was our brother, friend and awsome rider...The guy deserves that for sure...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=325246


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

fuck..my thoughts go out to this homies family and loved ones...


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

U WILL BE MISSED, BUT NEVER FORGOTTEN..........R.I.P. BROTHER LOU :tears:


----------



## San Jo 64 SS (Sep 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jul 7 2005, 01:10 PM~3377204
> *THE FAMILY HELPING OUT LETS JUST SAY I COULDNT DO IT WITHOUT THEM
> *


TRUE FAMILY MAN AND BROTHER
:angel: :angel:


----------



## luxuriousjr81 (Jun 27, 2006)

I JUST GOT THE WORD OF SUCH A GREAT LOST.. AN I WANT TO SEND OUT MY DEEPEST SIMPATHY TO HIS FAMILY AN FRIENDS AND LUXURIOUS..WE ARE DEEPLY SORRY...OUR THOUGHTS AN PRAYER'S GO OUT TO HIM AN HIS FAMILY...


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

R.I.P. you will be missed, if there anything we can do just let us know your homies from Rollin Deep :angel:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

, may he rest in peace !


----------



## FloRida (Jan 4, 2004)

Damn.

that really sucks.............RIP man.


----------



## FloRida (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJ BOMBA_@Mar 12 2007, 03:52 PM~7462982
> *TRUE FAMILY MAN AND BROTHER
> :angel:  :angel:
> 
> ...


Great pic


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

rip brother


----------



## NEX~GEN (Dec 18, 2005)

R.I.P :angel:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Mar 12 2007, 04:30 PM~7462829
> *DALLASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> I WILL ALWAYS MISS YOU BROTHER, HEAVEN JUST GOT A RIDER 4 LIFE
> *


  X2 R.I.P BIG GUY ,U ALWAYS MADE ME LAUGH ON HERE  IAM GONNA MISS THAT


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

rip...


----------



## billy nugz (Apr 24, 2005)

Sorry for the loss. Stay Up.


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

a little video for our brother ...r.i.p. homie


----------



## Dreammaker65 (Jan 15, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your lost homies,that was a great lost 2 you guys and the lowrider community :tears: Keep ur heads up homies, u got one more homie looking over you guys when you ride, If you guys need anything let us know.


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

Rest In Peace homie. :angel:


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

TTT :angel:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel: RIP :angel:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

R.I.P.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Mar 12 2007, 07:08 PM~7464395
> *
> 
> a little video for our brother ...r.i.p. homie
> *


very nice video locs...


----------



## HIJO DEL REY (Oct 10, 2005)

:angel: RIP :angel:


----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## HIJO DEL REY (Oct 10, 2005)

love this pic


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

R.I.P.


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

keeping it at the top. rip homie


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

GONNA REALLY MISS YOU BROTHER, YOU WERE ONE DOWN RIDER. YOU PUSHED ALOT OF US TO GET CRACKIN ON OUR RIDES AND SHOWED US HOW CARS CAN BE BUILT WITHOUT SHOPS..............FAMILIA FIRST


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

PRAYERS TO HIS WIFE & KIDS rest in peace my brother :tears: :angel:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJ BOMBA_@Mar 12 2007, 01:52 PM~7462982
> *TRUE FAMILY MAN AND BROTHER
> :angel:  :angel:
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## oldskool6six (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Mar 12 2007, 06:08 PM~7464395
> *
> 
> a little video for our brother ...r.i.p. homie
> *


R.I.P Big Lou :angel: 

If you guy's need any help let me know.


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EIGHT TRACC_@Mar 12 2007, 09:03 PM~7466020
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS RIDE ISNT STOPPING HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Mar 12 2007, 05:08 PM~7464395
> *
> 
> a little video for our brother ...r.i.p. homie
> *


nice work on that loc's .......R.I.P. LOU


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Mar 12 2007, 10:01 PM~7466607
> *THIS RIDE ISNT STOPPING HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


you got that right , just wait and see


----------



## luxuriousjr81 (Jun 27, 2006)

well to my LuX family.. im going to bed in a bit.. an i just want to say.. it is a big lost to are family..an tonite before we lay our heads to sleep.. lets give out a prayer to lou's wife an kids..he is a big lose to us.. but he will be a bigger lose to them.. god bless an good nite..may the lowrider gods in heaven open them gates an let you ride slow an low right in...R.I.P LOU


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 12 2007, 09:03 PM~7466620
> *you got that right , just wait and see
> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@Mar 12 2007, 10:54 PM~7467016
> *
> *


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Mar 12 2007, 09:51 PM~7466496
> *GONNA REALLY MISS YOU BROTHER, YOU WERE ONE DOWN RIDER. YOU PUSHED ALOT OF US TO GET CRACKIN ON OUR RIDES AND SHOWED US HOW CARS CAN BE BUILT WITHOUT SHOPS..............FAMILIA FIRST*


YEAH HE DID


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

may he rest in peace but forever live in the luxurious and lowrider hearts stay up :tears: :angel: :angel: :tears:


----------



## shredder130 (Jun 26, 2003)

i think this build up should be a sticky for at least a month, in memory of him

i have talked to him too, he was a nice guy


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR THOUGHTS AND PRAYERS HE WILL BE MISSED DEARLY. AND LIKE 408SHARK SAID IT WILL NOT STOP THERE.............


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

such a great and down guy! I will pray for your family homie! Keep your heads up fam, he's in gods gracious hands now :tears: :angel: :angel:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Mar 13 2007, 10:20 AM~7468418
> *THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR THOUGHTS AND PRAYERS HE WILL BE MISSED DEARLY.  AND LIKE 408SHARK SAID IT WILL NOT STOP THERE.............
> *


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

*t t t*


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Mar 13 2007, 08:20 AM~7468418
> *THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR THOUGHTS AND PRAYERS HE WILL BE MISSED DEARLY.  AND LIKE 408SHARK SAID IT WILL NOT STOP THERE.............
> *


THATS RIGHT!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Mar 13 2007, 09:20 AM~7468418
> *THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR THOUGHTS AND PRAYERS HE WILL BE MISSED DEARLY.  AND LIKE 408SHARK SAID IT WILL NOT STOP THERE.............
> *


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

I am shocked to hear such horrible news. I never had the pleasure of meeting him but followed his thread from start to finish. I pray God comforts his family extended and immediate in a time of terrible loss.


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

rip lou thanks for the good times ill see you when i get there :tears:


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

TTT rip homie


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

to the top fam....RIP homie


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

TTT :angel:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

BACK TTT


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

big lou showin fools up there how to hit them switchezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Feb 7 2007, 04:28 PM~7202029
> *I LIKE SPAM :biggrin:
> *


R.I.P. Lou!!

ive never really liked spam but i ate a fried spam and egg sammich last night to honor you bro!! it was the nastiest best sammich ever!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

TTT for my bro Lou...


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Mar 14 2007, 11:58 AM~7476100
> *R.I.P. Lou!!
> 
> ive never really liked spam but i eat a fried spam and egg sammich last night to honor you bro!! it was the nastiest best sammich ever!
> *


WAHAHAHA YOUR A GOOD MAN BRO BAHAHAHA A SICK ONE AT THAT ,I BET LOU WAS LAUGHING AT U EATING THAT HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 14 2007, 09:27 AM~7476258
> *WAHAHAHA YOUR A GOOD MAN BRO BAHAHAHA A SICK ONE AT THAT ,I BET LOU WAS LAUGHING AT U EATING THAT HAHAHAHAHAHA
> *


X2 LOL :angel:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

RIP LOU....YOU ALWAYS MADE FUN OF MAYHEM AND MADE HIM LOOK LIKE A CLOWN HEAD....KEEP PEOPLE LAUGHING UP ABOVE MANG :angel:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 14 2007, 12:31 PM~7476293
> *RIP LOU....YOU ALWAYS MADE FUN OF MAYHEM AND MADE HIM LOOK LIKE A CLOWN HEAD....KEEP PEOPLE LAUGHING UP ABOVE MANG :angel:
> *


 :uh: :uh: OK


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 14 2007, 10:39 AM~7476353
> *:uh:  :uh: OK
> *


IT WAS ALWAYS IN GOOD FUN HE GOT YOU GOOD A COUPLE OF TIMES AHAH :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 14 2007, 12:40 PM~7476362
> *IT WAS ALWAYS IN GOOD FUN HE GOT YOU GOOD A COUPLE OF TIMES AHAH :biggrin:
> *


BAHAH IM NOT DENIYING IT HE CLOWNED ME I CLOWNED HIM ITS YOUR POST ...CLOWN HEAD ..WTFAHAHA


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 14 2007, 10:45 AM~7476398
> *BAHAH IM NOT DENIYING IT HE CLOWNED ME I CLOWNED HIM ITS YOUR POST ...CLOWN HEAD ..WTFAHAHA
> *


HAHA YES :loco:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

X2


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 14 2007, 09:27 AM~7476258
> *WAHAHAHA YOUR A GOOD MAN BRO BAHAHAHA A SICK ONE AT THAT ,I BET LOU WAS LAUGHING AT U EATING THAT HAHAHAHAHAHA
> *


hahha im sure he was too... for sure the last time i ever eat that stuff..

So lou i hope u saw it damn it!!!


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*Sorry to hear about your loss. TECHNIQUES members will keep Lou's family and friends in our prayers. :angel: *


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Mar 14 2007, 01:10 PM~7476569
> *hahha im sure he was too... for sure the last time i ever eat that stuff..
> 
> So lou i hope u saw it damn it!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## texasdelta88 (Jul 7, 2006)

RIP Lou :angel:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

what Happened? :dunno:


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

TTT


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

With the familia.  

Never met him, but we always communicated thru lay it low. R.I.Peace. :angel:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

VIEWING SERVICES FOR LOU ARE THIS SATURDAY STARTING AT 2-3 FOR FAMILY AND 3-9 FOR FRIENDS MASS AT 7:00P.M
The funeral arraingements are complete.

Chapel of flowers
900 South 2nd Street
San Jose, Ca 95112
408-294-9663
Saturday March 17,2007. From 2-3 the viewing will be held 
for only
immediate family. From 3-9 it will be open to all and we 
will have a
mass at 7:00pm.
If you have an questions or would like to contribute to 
the Crivello
family, please contact Veronica Hill at 408-728-7338.
We would like to thank all of you in advance for your 
support and prayers.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Damn I'm lost for words.... May he rest in peace and may his family be strong....

Much love from Dallas Texas


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

*R.I.P LOU *

TO THE FAMILY : SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS  ,OUR PRAYERS ARE WITH YOU


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

ttt for a great guy...


----------



## 63REASONS (Apr 29, 2004)

R I P LOU WE WILL MISS YOU


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 63REASONS_@Mar 14 2007, 08:44 PM~7481253
> *R I P LOU WE WILL MISS YOU
> *


x1,000,000,000 :angel:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

keep that build up on top...


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 15 2007, 08:30 PM~7486640
> *keep that build up on top...
> *


ttmft


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Mar 16 2007, 04:39 PM~7492833
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

KOOL ASS POSTER


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Mar 16 2007, 05:39 PM~7492833
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jul 7 2005, 02:12 PM~3377220
> *ALMOST DONE WITH THE ENGINE THANX FOR THE HOOK UPS COURTESY DICK CHEESE
> *


IM SO SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT THE LOSS . . .R.I.P. 66LOU ''I LOVE THE CAR''. :tears:


----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Mar 17 2007, 09:49 AM~7496158
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Mar 17 2007, 11:49 AM~7496158
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lolow+Mar 18 2007, 03:09 AM~7499633-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

kool pics


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

RIP BIG LOU........


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

RYDE IN PEACE CARNAL,BET YOU GOT A BADASS LAPTOP RIGHT NOW,QUE NO,AYE TE WACHO :nicoderm: :angel:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:yes: :angel:


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 18 2007, 07:30 PM~7503030
> *
> 
> 
> ...


R.I.P. , GONE BUT NEVER FORGOTTEN..


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Mar 19 2007, 03:15 AM~7504843
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WAHAHA I SEE DCHEES SITTIN DOWN IN HIS ARMY FATIGES AHAHAHAHA


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 22 2007, 09:01 AM~7529336
> *WAHAHA I SEE DCHEES SITTIN DOWN IN HIS ARMY FATIGES AHAHAHAHA
> *


YUP THATS ME .....
TTT


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

*To my dearest family, some things I'd like to say...
but first of all, to let you know, that I arrived okay.
I'm writing this from heaven. Here I dwell with God above.
Here, there's no more tears of sadness; here is just eternal love.

Please do not be unhappy just because I'm out of sight.
Remember that I'm with you every morning, noon and night.
That day I had to leave you when my life on earth was through,
God picked me up and hugged me and He said, "I welcome you."

It's good to have you back again; you were missed while you were gone.
As for your dearest family, they'll be here later on.
I need you here badly; you're part of my plan.
There's so much that we have to do, to help our mortal man."

God gave me a list of things, that he wished for me to do.
And foremost on the list, was to watch and care for you.
And when you lie in bed at night, the day's chores put to flight.
God and I are closest to you....in the middle of the night.

When you think of my life on earth, and all those loving years
because you are only human, they are bound to bring you tears.
But do not be afraid to cry; it does relieve the pain.
Remember there would be no flowers, unless there was some rain.

I wish that I could tell you all that God has planned.
But if I were to tell you, you wouldn't understand.
But one thing is for certain, though my life on earth is o'er.
I'm closer to you now, than I ever was before.

There are many rocky roads ahead of you and many hills to climb;
but together we can do it by taking one day at a time.
It was always my philosophy and I'd like it for you too...
that as you give unto the world, the world will give to you.

If you can help somebody who's in sorrow and pain,
then you can say to God at night......"My day was not in vain."
And now I am contented....that my life has been worthwhile,
knowing as I passed along the way, I made somebody smile.

So if you meet somebody who is sad and feeling low,
just lend a hand to pick him up, as on your way you go.
When you're walking down the street, and you've got me on your mind;
I'm walking in your footsteps only half a step behind.

And when it's time for you to go.... from that body to be free,
remember you're not going.....you're coming here to me. *


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

ttt for Lou...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 23 2007, 05:41 PM~7539366
> *ttt for Lou...
> *


over and over .....will never forget


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 24 2007, 01:08 AM~7541367
> *over and over .....will never forget
> *


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

If we become half the man this man was, we will be great !!!

TTT

V.P. Somos Uno CC Waukegan


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSC.C.WIFEE_@Mar 23 2007, 12:55 PM~7538078
> *To my dearest family, some things I'd like to say...
> but first of all, to let you know, that I arrived okay.
> I'm writing this from heaven. Here I dwell with God above.
> ...



:tears: :wave:



:angel:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Mar 24 2007, 01:54 PM~7543236
> *If we become half the man this man was, we will be great !!!
> 
> TTT
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 18 2007, 06:30 PM~7503030
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   I never met the homie but R.I.P.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Mar 24 2007, 02:54 PM~7543236
> *If we become half the man this man was, we will be great !!!
> 
> TTT
> ...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

RIP brother...


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

T T T 4 OUR BROTHER 66 LOU


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

ttt


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

DAMN I JUST REALIZED IT........REST IN PEACE BROTHER.

I'LL BE THINKING ABOUT YOU WHEN I GOT TO CHECK THESE FOOLS ON HERE ABOUT HOW THOSE RAIDERS AIN'T GOT SHIT ON THE THEM COWBOYS!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 24 2007, 01:08 AM~7541367
> *over and over .....will never forget
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 3_wheelin tha 8_4 (Mar 16, 2007)

lowridin thru them clouds boy! R.I.P.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

KEEP THIS TTT


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 29 2007, 01:55 PM~7577126
> *KEEP THIS TTT
> *


----------



## 408sharks_wifey (Mar 20, 2007)

http://www.legacy.com/MercuryNews/GB/Guest...rsonId=86796268

GUEST BOOK FOR LOU


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408sharks_wifey_@Mar 30 2007, 03:56 PM~7585706
> *http://www.legacy.com/MercuryNews/GB/Guest...rsonId=86796268
> 
> GUEST BOOK FOR LOU
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408sharks_wifey_@Mar 30 2007, 01:56 PM~7585706
> *http://www.legacy.com/MercuryNews/GB/Guest...rsonId=86796268
> 
> GUEST BOOK FOR LOU
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 24 2007, 02:08 AM~7541367
> *over and over .....will never forget
> *


GOOD MEN ARE NEVER FORGOTTEN..........................


:angel:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Picked up my LuX shirt today at the club meeting and I added something on it...Louis you motivated me many times fokker and you know how much I respected you as a rider, a fellow club member and a great guy...I didn't have to live in SJ to know and see all that...RIP Lou...You'll never be forgotten...I put 66Lou cause that's how I knew you bro...Your car and yourself...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

http://img523.imageshack.us/img523/3116/imgp0264qh2.jpg[/img][/url]


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Mar 31 2007, 05:55 AM~7589558
> *GOOD MEN ARE NEVER FORGOTTEN..........................
> :angel:
> *


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 31 2007, 09:34 PM~7593191
> *Picked up my LuX shirt today at the club meeting and I added something on it...Louis you motivated me many times fokker and you know how much I respected you as a rider, a fellow club member and a great guy...I didn't have to live in SJ to know and see all that...RIP Lou...You'll never be forgotten...I put 66Lou cause that's how I knew you bro...Your car and yourself...
> 
> 
> ...


THATS COOL AS FUCK BRO,I HAD MENTIONED THAT TO PAUL ABOUT DOING THAT TO OUR SHIRTS WHEN LOU PASSED :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

SE MIRA ATODA MADRE :thumbsup:


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Mar 31 2007, 06:55 AM~7589558
> *GOOD MEN ARE NEVER FORGOTTEN..........................
> :angel:
> *


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

hey bro I was checking out your pics on the build up and I just wanted to give you much props !!!! good job bro!!


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

TTT for my brother


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Apr 4 2007, 06:38 PM~7620284
> *TTT for my brother
> *


 :angel:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS NATION_@Apr 5 2007, 01:30 PM~7625215
> *:angel:
> *


 :angel:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

T T T FOR MY WAGON BUILDING BROTHER


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Apr 4 2007, 07:38 PM~7620284
> *TTT for my brother
> *


x2


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408sharks_wifey_@Mar 30 2007, 02:56 PM~7585706
> *http://www.legacy.com/MercuryNews/GB/Guest...rsonId=86796268
> 
> GUEST BOOK FOR LOU
> *


jus signed it


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

t t t


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttt for big lou


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Apr 7 2007, 10:27 AM~7637408
> *ttt for big lou
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

keepin it ttt


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

keep it ttt


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

MISS YOU BRO


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

ttt


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

ttt


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

lou,lou


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

*ttt*


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

_*say's to the muthafuken top!!!!!!!!!!!!! rip big lou!!!*_



> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jul 7 2005, 02:09 PM~3377196
> *GETTING STARTED
> *


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Apr 11 2007, 11:19 PM~7672449
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a clean ass wagon, big ups to Lou, may he rest in peace..... :angel:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Apr 13 2007, 07:57 AM~7682214
> *Thats a clean ass wagon, big ups to Lou, may he rest in peace..... :angel:
> *


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

TTT


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Apr 16 2007, 04:25 PM~7705932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AMEN


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

KEEP THIS AT THE TOP


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

to the top for our brother in heaven...


----------



## bucky (Apr 14, 2007)

TTT


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

*FOR 66LOU.*


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Apr 17 2007, 09:31 PM~7717007
> *KEEP THIS AT THE TOP
> *


x2


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Apr 19 2007, 12:27 PM~7727098
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 21 2007, 06:54 PM~7744173
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

my new sticker for the daily


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408deLUXe51_@Apr 23 2007, 08:50 PM~7759401
> *my new sticker for the daily
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408deLUXe51_@Apr 23 2007, 10:50 PM~7759401
> *my new sticker for the daily
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

miss you brother lou :tears:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

T T T


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

*FOR 66LOU.*


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

never forgotten bro


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT 66LOU


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

*FOR 66LOU.*


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@May 4 2007, 08:30 AM~7833548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 21 2007, 06:54 PM~7744173
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:

:angel:


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

BACK ON TOP BITCH!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@May 10 2007, 07:36 PM~7879099
> *fo sho*


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@May 10 2007, 07:00 PM~7879331
> *fo sho
> *


x1,000,000,000


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

never forget


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@May 4 2007, 08:30 AM~7833548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

to the top for Louis...


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

ttt biatch


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

anything new done to casa66...


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@May 19 2007, 08:29 AM~7935816
> *anything new done to casa66...
> *


IT'S IN THE WORKS


----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 21 2007, 06:54 PM~7744173
> *
> 
> 
> ...


to the mutha [email protected] top.......we miss you brotha


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@May 19 2007, 07:29 AM~7935816
> *anything new done to casa66...
> *


went over there yesterday and put on the new rims and tires ...and dirtybird2 (joe) and i installed the hood and joe's dad made the new panel for the tailgate....where the murals got to go ....gonna head over there next week to do a few small things  liz took some pics ...maybe she will post em if shes got time


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@May 19 2007, 10:57 AM~7936384
> *went over there yesterday and put on the new rims and tires ...and dirtybird2 (joe) and i installed the hood and joe's dad made the new panel for the tailgate....where the murals got to go ....gonna head over there next week to do a few small things   liz took some pics ...maybe she will post em if shes got time
> *


 :thumbsup: way to go guys, lou is smiling from up above :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@May 20 2007, 08:29 AM~7940322
> *:thumbsup: way to go guys, lou is smiling from up above :biggrin:
> *


U KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@May 19 2007, 11:57 AM~7936384
> *went over there yesterday and put on the new rims and tires ...and dirtybird2 (joe) and i installed the hood and joe's dad made the new panel for the tailgate....where the murals got to go ....gonna head over there next week to do a few small things   liz took some pics ...maybe she will post em if shes got time
> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@May 19 2007, 12:57 PM~7936384
> *went over there yesterday and put on the new rims and tires ...and dirtybird2 (joe) and i installed the hood and joe's dad made the new panel for the tailgate....where the murals got to go ....gonna head over there next week to do a few small things   liz took some pics ...maybe she will post em if shes got time
> *


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

its good to see you guys are still working on the car :thumbsup: uffin: that is what family is all about


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@May 24 2007, 11:05 AM~7970707
> *its good to see you guys are still working on the car :thumbsup:  uffin: that is what family is all about
> *


GOT THAT RIGHT


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@May 24 2007, 01:05 PM~7970707
> *its good to see you guys are still working on the car :thumbsup:  uffin: that is what family is all about
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@May 24 2007, 04:17 PM~7971961
> *GOT THAT RIGHT
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

keep this on top


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)




----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

lou lou we have a brother who needs help right know( nor cal lux) help him get thru this.miss you bro


----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@May 26 2007, 01:00 PM~7983805
> *lou lou we have a brother who needs help right know( nor cal lux) help him get thru this.miss you bro
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@May 26 2007, 01:00 PM~7983805
> *lou lou we have a brother who needs help right know( nor cal lux) help him get thru this.miss you bro
> *


X2


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

x3


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@May 27 2007, 01:52 PM~7988327
> *x3
> *


TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

GOOD LOOKIN OUT LOU :angel: YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN .


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@May 29 2007, 10:17 PM~8004778
> *GOOD LOOKIN OUT LOU  :angel:  YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN .
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

LOU,TAKE CARE OF OUR LIL BROTHER BRIAN BRO :tears: :tears:


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@May 31 2007, 05:10 PM~8017928
> *LOU,TAKE CARE OF OUR LIL BROTHER BRIAN BRO  :tears:  :tears:
> *


X2


----------



## 63REASONS (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@May 31 2007, 07:47 PM~8018604
> *X2
> *


x3


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 63REASONS_@May 31 2007, 07:04 PM~8018724
> *x3
> *


x1000000000000000


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Yeah Lou, take care of our young brother Brian up there...Now you guys can ride together and look upon us and protect us...We will all join you up there soon enough... :tears: :tears:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@May 19 2007, 07:29 AM~7935816
> *anything new done to casa66...
> *


http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g56/1dallas_/100_2239.jpg
*THANKS TO RICH, JOE MY BRO AND THE KIDS THEY GOT MY HOOD ON EVEN THOUGH LOU DIDN'T WANT IT ON JUST YET. *


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

*OH THANKS RICH FOR THE RIMS..........*


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

good work guys hopefully the mural will get done soon :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSC.C.WIFEE_@Jun 3 2007, 09:38 PM~8036480
> *OH THANKS RICH FOR THE RIMS..........
> 
> 
> ...


NO PROBLEM LIZ ...IT WAS AN HONOR TO HELP YOU OUT


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jun 4 2007, 08:58 AM~8038043
> *NO PROBLEM LIZ ...IT WAS AN HONOR TO HELP YOU OUT
> *


x2


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 31 2007, 11:11 PM~8019221
> *Yeah Lou, take care of our young brother Brian up there...Now you guys can ride together and look upon us and protect us...We will all join you up there soon enough... :tears:  :tears:
> *


SOME OF US SOONER THAN OTHERS


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 4 2007, 10:01 AM~8038068
> *SOME OF US SOONER THAN OTHERS
> *


Yes indeed


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 5 2007, 11:10 PM~8049949
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: 


(WHAT MAGAZINE IS THAT?)


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSC.C.WIFEE_@Jun 3 2007, 11:38 PM~8036480
> *OH THANKS RICH FOR THE RIMS..........
> 
> 
> ...


  THATS SOME BROTHERLY LOVE HOMIE...


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Jun 6 2007, 11:33 AM~8053242
> *:thumbsup:
> (WHAT MAGAZINE IS THAT?)
> *


STREETLOWS LATEST :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Jun 6 2007, 08:01 PM~8056039
> *STREETLOWS LATEST :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 5 2007, 08:10 PM~8049949
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS DAVE FOR THE PICTURE...........
:thumbsup:


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT AND SHOWED THIER SUPPORT. CLUBS, SINGLE RIDERS, AND STREETLOW MAGAZINE FOR THE ARTICLE ON LOU'S WAGON.

* CASA 66 *


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSC.C.WIFEE_@Jun 6 2007, 11:39 PM~8057778
> *THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT AND SHOWED THIER SUPPORT. CLUBS, SINGLE RIDERS, AND STREETLOW MAGAZINE FOR THE ARTICLE ON LOU'S WAGON.
> 
> CASA 66
> ...


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSC.C.WIFEE_@Jun 6 2007, 11:39 PM~8057778
> *THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT AND SHOWED THIER SUPPORT. CLUBS, SINGLE RIDERS, AND STREETLOW MAGAZINE FOR THE ARTICLE ON LOU'S WAGON.
> 
> CASA 66
> ...


anytime!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSC.C.WIFEE_@Jun 7 2007, 12:30 AM~8057728
> *THANKS DAVE FOR THE PICTURE...........
> :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 408sharks_wifey (Mar 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

TTT


----------



## JUAN SALAS (May 9, 2007)

keep up the good work....


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

sup lou lou


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

JUST A COPY OF THE CARDS THAT WE HAD FOR HIM AT THE SERVICE.....
I KNOW HE LIKED IT. I WANTED TO PUT HIS SALUTE ONE UP BUT WAS NOT FOR ALL TO SEE.


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

I WANTED TO THANK JOE FOR HELPING ME AND THE GIRLS WITH THE CAR @ THE CAR SHOW. I THINK I KNOW WHAT TO DO NOW. TOO PAUL FOR HELPING WITH THE HYDRO'S PROBLEM. RICH FOR THE HELP WITH THE CARBERATOR AND HYDRO'S TOO I WROTE IT DOWN ON PAPER SO I DON'T HAVE TO CALL ANYBODY TO GET THE CAR UP. HOPEFULLY I CAN GET TO EDDIE SO HE CAN FIX THE HYDRAULICS FOR ME.
ALSO TO LOU'S AND MINE'S, GODDAUGHTER GABBY FOR HELPING CLEAN HIS CAR. SHE KEEP ASKING IF HE WAS GANNA BE HAPPY THAT SHE WAS HELPING AND I'M SURE HE WAS.............. IT'S BEEN A LONG 3 MONTHS THAT YOU HAVE BEEN GONE FROM US. I LOVE AND MISS YOU

YOUR WIFEE, ELISABETH


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSC.C.WIFEE_@Jun 15 2007, 07:16 PM~8113744
> *I WANTED TO THANK JOE FOR HELPING ME AND THE GIRLS WITH THE CAR @ THE CAR SHOW. I THINK I KNOW WHAT TO DO NOW. TOO PAUL FOR HELPING WITH THE HYDRO'S PROBLEM. RICH FOR THE HELP WITH THE CARBERATOR AND HYDRO'S TOO I WROTE IT DOWN ON PAPER SO I DON'T HAVE TO CALL ANYBODY TO GET THE CAR UP. HOPEFULLY I CAN GET TO EDDIE SO HE CAN FIX THE HYDRAULICS FOR ME.
> ALSO TO LOU'S AND MINE'S, GODDAUGHTER GABBY FOR HELPING CLEAN HIS CAR. SHE KEEP ASKING IF HE WAS GANNA BE HAPPY THAT SHE WAS  HELPING AND I'M SURE HE WAS..............  IT'S BEEN A LONG 3 MONTHS THAT YOU HAVE BEEN GONE FROM US.  I LOVE AND MISS YOU
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSC.C.WIFEE_@Jun 15 2007, 07:16 PM~8113744
> *I WANTED TO THANK JOE FOR HELPING ME AND THE GIRLS WITH THE CAR @ THE CAR SHOW. I THINK I KNOW WHAT TO DO NOW. TOO PAUL FOR HELPING WITH THE HYDRO'S PROBLEM. RICH FOR THE HELP WITH THE CARBERATOR AND HYDRO'S TOO I WROTE IT DOWN ON PAPER SO I DON'T HAVE TO CALL ANYBODY TO GET THE CAR UP. HOPEFULLY I CAN GET TO EDDIE SO HE CAN FIX THE HYDRAULICS FOR ME.
> ALSO TO LOU'S AND MINE'S, GODDAUGHTER GABBY FOR HELPING CLEAN HIS CAR. SHE KEEP ASKING IF HE WAS GANNA BE HAPPY THAT SHE WAS  HELPING AND I'M SURE HE WAS..............  IT'S BEEN A LONG 3 MONTHS THAT YOU HAVE BEEN GONE FROM US.  I LOVE AND MISS YOU
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSC.C.WIFEE_@Jun 15 2007, 08:01 PM~8113653
> *
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSC.C.WIFEE_@Jun 15 2007, 08:16 PM~8113744
> *I WANTED TO THANK JOE FOR HELPING ME AND THE GIRLS WITH THE CAR @ THE CAR SHOW. I THINK I KNOW WHAT TO DO NOW. TOO PAUL FOR HELPING WITH THE HYDRO'S PROBLEM. RICH FOR THE HELP WITH THE CARBERATOR AND HYDRO'S TOO I WROTE IT DOWN ON PAPER SO I DON'T HAVE TO CALL ANYBODY TO GET THE CAR UP. HOPEFULLY I CAN GET TO EDDIE SO HE CAN FIX THE HYDRAULICS FOR ME.
> ALSO TO LOU'S AND MINE'S, GODDAUGHTER GABBY FOR HELPING CLEAN HIS CAR. SHE KEEP ASKING IF HE WAS GANNA BE HAPPY THAT SHE WAS  HELPING AND I'M SURE HE WAS..............  IT'S BEEN A LONG 3 MONTHS THAT YOU HAVE BEEN GONE FROM US.  I LOVE AND MISS YOU
> 
> ...


----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSC.C.WIFEE_@Jun 15 2007, 07:16 PM~8113744
> *I WANTED TO THANK JOE FOR HELPING ME AND THE GIRLS WITH THE CAR @ THE CAR SHOW. I THINK I KNOW WHAT TO DO NOW. TOO PAUL FOR HELPING WITH THE HYDRO'S PROBLEM. RICH FOR THE HELP WITH THE CARBERATOR AND HYDRO'S TOO I WROTE IT DOWN ON PAPER SO I DON'T HAVE TO CALL ANYBODY TO GET THE CAR UP. HOPEFULLY I CAN GET TO EDDIE SO HE CAN FIX THE HYDRAULICS FOR ME.
> ALSO TO LOU'S AND MINE'S, GODDAUGHTER GABBY FOR HELPING CLEAN HIS CAR. SHE KEEP ASKING IF HE WAS GANNA BE HAPPY THAT SHE WAS  HELPING AND I'M SURE HE WAS..............  IT'S BEEN A LONG 3 MONTHS THAT YOU HAVE BEEN GONE FROM US.   I LOVE AND MISS YOU
> 
> ...


WE MISS YOU TOO LOU....AND IF YOU CAN SEE ME RIGHT NOW I GOT BOTH MIDDLE FINGERS UP TO THE SKY........ONE FOR YOU AND ONE FOR BRIAN......Oh AND CAN YOU SEND ME SOME MORE PENNIES . IM KINDA LOW ON CASH....


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

HAPPY FATHERS DAY LOU, WE ALL MISS YOU BROTHER AND CONGRATS ON THE WIN AT THE SHOW.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

JUST WANTED TO WISH YOU BABE, A LATE [/B]HAPPY FATHERS DAY*

AS YOU KNOW I TOOK THE KIDS TO DISNEYLAND FOR THE DAY. 
AND ALL THAT HAVE WISHED IT TOO.










*


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSC.C.WIFEE_@Jun 15 2007, 07:16 PM~8113744
> *I WANTED TO THANK JOE FOR HELPING ME AND THE GIRLS WITH THE CAR @ THE CAR SHOW. I THINK I KNOW WHAT TO DO NOW. TOO PAUL FOR HELPING WITH THE HYDRO'S PROBLEM. RICH FOR THE HELP WITH THE CARBERATOR AND HYDRO'S TOO I WROTE IT DOWN ON PAPER SO I DON'T HAVE TO CALL ANYBODY TO GET THE CAR UP. HOPEFULLY I CAN GET TO EDDIE SO HE CAN FIX THE HYDRAULICS FOR ME.
> ALSO TO LOU'S AND MINE'S, GODDAUGHTER GABBY FOR HELPING CLEAN HIS CAR. SHE KEEP ASKING IF HE WAS GANNA BE HAPPY THAT SHE WAS  HELPING AND I'M SURE HE WAS..............  IT'S BEEN A LONG 3 MONTHS THAT YOU HAVE BEEN GONE FROM US.  I LOVE AND MISS YOU
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 20 2007, 12:02 PM~8142396
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


HAPPY LATE FATHERS DAY TO YOU TOO.
ONCE AGAIN THANKS FOR EVERYTHING YOU SAID @ THE SHOW. I NEEDED IT.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSC.C.WIFEE_@Jun 20 2007, 03:57 PM~8142362
> *JUST WANTED TO WISH YOU BABE, A LATE *HAPPY FATHERS DAY*
> 
> AS YOU KNOW I TOOK THE KIDS TO DISNEYLAND FOR THE DAY.
> ...


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSC.C.WIFEE_@Jun 20 2007, 01:04 PM~8142411
> *HAPPY LATE FATHERS DAY TO YOU TOO.
> ONCE AGAIN THANKS FOR EVERYTHING YOU SAID @ THE SHOW. I NEEDED IT.
> *


Thank you 

Not a problem .... that is what we are all here for to help you through this in anyway we can ... we are all a big extended family and here for each other through all the good times, sad times and bad times ....


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSC.C.WIFEE_@Jun 20 2007, 12:57 PM~8142362
> *JUST WANTED TO WISH YOU BABE, A LATE *HAPPY FATHERS DAY*
> 
> AS YOU KNOW I TOOK THE KIDS TO DISNEYLAND FOR THE DAY.
> ...


wuz up andrea forget to smile hehehehehehehehehehehehehee :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Jun 20 2007, 03:05 PM~8143135
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSC.C.WIFEE_@Jun 20 2007, 12:57 PM~8142362
> *JUST WANTED TO WISH YOU BABE, A LATE *HAPPY FATHERS DAY*
> 
> AS YOU KNOW I TOOK THE KIDS TO DISNEYLAND FOR THE DAY.
> ...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSC.C.WIFEE_@Jun 20 2007, 01:57 PM~8142362
> *JUST WANTED TO WISH YOU BABE, A LATE *HAPPY FATHERS DAY*
> 
> AS YOU KNOW I TOOK THE KIDS TO DISNEYLAND FOR THE DAY.
> ...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Jun 11 2007, 09:28 PM~8087428
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 21 2007, 09:01 PM~8151344
> *TTT
> *


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 21 2007, 08:01 PM~8151344
> *TTT
> *


I REALLY LIKE THIS PICTURE JOE....THANKS


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSC.C.WIFEE_@Jun 22 2007, 04:05 PM~8157276
> *I REALLY LIKE THIS PICTURE JOE....THANKS
> *


NO PROBLEM LIZ, DON'T FORGET ABOUT THE MEETING SAT


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

TTT 4 LOU :biggrin:


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

jus wanted too say hi n hope all is well with the family 1luv


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

hey homie just wondering about your disc brakes 
wondering if you could tell something


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 11 2007, 10:19 PM~7672449
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS A CLEAN WAGON. RIP 66 LOU :angel:


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## THE_KYKE (Jul 7, 2007)




----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)




----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: nice


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Jul 11 2007, 08:05 AM~8283110
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

TTT for my bro Lou...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## red69chevy (May 3, 2007)

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

MISS YOU MY BROTHER :tears:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Jul 31 2007, 07:17 PM~8441583
> *MISS YOU MY BROTHER :tears:
> *


x2


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

*BABE, THE KIDS AND I JUST WANTED TO WISH YOU A VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY*


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

HAPPY B-DAY LOU


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

happy b-day fucker


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

HAPPY B-DAY DALLAS


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Happy birthday brother .....


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

I will never forget you man...


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

thinking of you my brother


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

*BABE I KNOW THAT YOU WERE WATCHING THE COWBOYS GAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

*LIKE PEOPLE SAY THAT OPENING THERE IS SO THAT GOD CAN WATCH DOWN ON AMERICA'S TEAM , NOW YOU MAY WATCH AMERICA'S TEAM FROM UP THERE *


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

sup lou lou thinking of you ,miss you bro


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

ttt


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

TTT FOR BIG LOU :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Sep 11 2007, 10:15 PM~8769802
> *TTT FOR BIG LOU :biggrin:
> *


x2 :angel:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttt for the homie


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

KEEP THIS ON TOP


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

THINKIN ABOUT YOU BRO ........


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSC.C.WIFEE_@Nov 21 2006, 05:38 PM~6613390
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSC.C.WIFEE_@Aug 18 2007, 11:18 PM~8586047
> *LIKE PEOPLE SAY THAT OPENING THERE IS SO THAT GOD CAN WATCH DOWN ON AMERICA'S TEAM ,  NOW YOU MAY WATCH AMERICA'S TEAM FROM UP THERE
> 
> 
> ...


*HOW BOUT THEM COWBOYS???*


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

TTT for Big Lou may you rest in peace homie


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

RIP HOMIE YOUR WAGON CAME OUT TIGHT :angel:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

MISSING YOU BRO


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

:angel:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Sep 21 2007, 04:08 PM~8843294
> *MISSING YOU BRO
> *


X2


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

Page 66 for CASA 66

Big Lou our Cowboys are 4-0 !!!

Superbowl bound my brother, miss ya !!!


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

*</span>*


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

My problem that was wrong with the my car............


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CASA 66_@Oct 2 2007, 11:19 AM~8914984
> *</span>
> *


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

:angel: CASA  TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

keep this ttt


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

*6-1 LOU!!!*


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

TTT FOR LOU LOU


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

we all missing you like a mother fucker :tears:


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## sanchostattoos (Aug 30, 2007)

I read this entire topic and it is one of the best builds i've seen because it was done as a family. I also have 2 kids and a wife and they help me out very much with my car and i just want to send my love and respect to lou's family and may god be with you all! R.I.P Lou


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sanchostattoos_@Oct 26 2007, 03:26 PM~9090918
> *I read this entire topic and it is one of the best builds i've seen because it was done as a family. I also have 2 kids and a wife and they help me out very much with my car and i just want to send my love and respect to lou's family and may god be with you all! R.I.P Lou
> *


x2


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

t t t


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

*GO COWBOYS!!!*


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

I KNOW IF YOU WAS HERE YOU WOULD BE BREAKING MY BALLS ABOUT THAT ASS WHOPPING THE COWGIRLS PUT ON MY EAGLES!


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Nov 5 2007, 12:52 PM~9158096
> *I KNOW IF YOU WAS HERE YOU WOULD BE BREAKING MY BALLS ABOUT THAT ASS WHOPPING THE COWGIRLS PUT ON MY EAGLES!
> *


HE SURE WOULD...BUT SINCE HE AINT ( I GOT THIS LOU ), HERE YOU GO:

*GO COWBOYS!!!*


*P.S. I THINK THIS COMMENT WOULD BE 66LOU APPROVED! *:thumbsup:

PSTA...IT'S ALL GOOD HOMIE, 
JUST HAD BREAK YOU OFF SOMETHIN' PROPER FOR LOU.:thumbsup:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

i hope the cowboys win it all for my boy DALLAS


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Nov 5 2007, 02:43 PM~9159048
> *i hope the cowboys win it all for my boy DALLAS
> *


*ALREADY...* :thumbsup:


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

sup lou lou tell my bro i said whats up :happysad:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

how about those cowboys brother................missing you


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

*GO COWBOYS!!!*


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Nov 5 2007, 08:21 PM~9161978
> *sup lou lou tell my bro i said whats up :happysad:
> *




your avi is cool , got links :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sanchostattoos_@Oct 26 2007, 03:26 PM~9090918
> *I read this entire topic and it is one of the best builds i've seen because it was done as a family. I also have 2 kids and a wife and they help me out very much with my car and i just want to send my love and respect to lou's family and may god be with you all! R.I.P Lou
> *



THIS WANT TO SAY THANK YOU FOR TAKING A LOOK @ THIS PAGE. I HOPE THAT IT INSPIRES A LOT OF PEOPLE TO DO A FAMILY BUILD. GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR CAR BUILD.


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Nov 5 2007, 09:57 AM~9157605
> *GO COWBOYS!!!
> *


 9 -1 COWBOYS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Nov 5 2007, 10:52 AM~9158096
> *I KNOW IF YOU WAS HERE YOU WOULD BE BREAKING MY BALLS ABOUT THAT ASS WHOPPING THE COWGIRLS PUT ON MY EAGLES!
> *


DAMN YOU KNOW HIM WELL. HE WOULD BE TELLING ME TO PUT THE COMPUTER ON SO HE COULD TALK SHIT TO EVERYONE. HAHA


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

fuck :machinegun:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

Big Lou, Our 'Boys are still on top, Superbowl bound !!!

We are you extended Cowboy Family !!!

Miss Ya, Brother.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

:angel:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Lou


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 20 2007, 04:50 AM~9265047
> * Lou
> *


yeah what he said :werd:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

TTT


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

keep this ttt


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

*11-1 HOMIE!!!*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Nov 30 2007, 12:08 PM~9340359
> *11-1 HOMIE!!!
> *


I WISH HE WAS HERE FOR IT!


----------



## HIELO408 (Aug 16, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Nov 28 2007, 12:00 PM~9323896
> *keep this ttt
> *


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 30 2007, 01:34 PM~9341395
> *I WISH HE WAS HERE FOR IT!
> *


Same here the kids are asking if we can go to the SuperBowl


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

ttt


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT :nicoderm:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

back ttt


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

*13-2 LOU!!!
WHATCHU THINK 14-2 TO BREAK FRANCHISE RECORD ESE???*


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

happy belated anniversary....x-mas and have a happy new years LOU
i miss you brother


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

KEEP THIS TTT


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

Pensando de ti,carnal !!! Our boys are off this week, You know the Super Bowl goes thru BIG D !!!!


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTMFT FOR BIG LOU,AYE LOS MIRAMOS CARNAL :angel:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jan 5 2008, 12:57 PM~9614674
> *TTMFT FOR BIG LOU,AYE LOS MIRAMOS CARNAL :angel:
> *


x66 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

*Who posted in: CASA 66
Poster Posts
66LOU 324
D-Cheeze 159
STATION X 124
LuxuriouSMontreaL 91
DirtyBird2 71
yuh8onme 58
CASA 66 48
lolow 40
MAYHEM 34
fiftythree 30
MR LUXURIOUS 22
408SHARK 20
66wita6 17
Nasty 15
SIC'N'TWISTED 15
gangster66 12
Coast One 11
CHEAP THRILLS 11
TORONTO-JOE-LUX 9
68 DEGREEZZ 8
locs_650 8
408deLUXe51 8
jenns64chevy 7
Loco Low Tucson 520 7
GREAT WHITE 7
BOMBS INC. 7
Infamous James 6
EIGHT TRACC 6
Psta 6
RollinDeepSJ 6
uniques66 6
MonteMan 5
HIELO408 5
TOE-KNEE 5
cdznutz42069 5
Viejitos In Da House 4
78Linc 4
Skim 4
BAYTROKITA50 4
Loco SS 4
EL TARASCO 3
Flash_LuxuriouS 3
LUXURIOU$LAC 3
west_side85 3
abel 3
SJ RIDER 3
Mr. Antiguo 3
G Style 2
UNPREDICTABLESS 2
SJ BOMBA 2
luxuriousloc's 2
LUXURIOUSB.C. 2
geed_up 2
HIJO DEL REY 2
INSPIRATIONS SJ 2
SMURF 2
dannysnty 2
DIRTYSANCHEZ423 2
Stickz 2
socios b.c. prez 2
63REASONS 2
Badass94Cad 2
SANGRE75 2
luxuriousjr81 2
rollindeep408 2
CarnagitsU 2
BRICKHOUSE 2
HARDLUCK88 2
ElMonte74' 2
OldDirty 2
topless_66 2
GOLDMEMBER 2
FloRida 2
408sharks_wifey 2
bigjaydogg 1
53BOMBA 1
capone530 1
Ren 1
Sin7 1
HOSTILE CAPRICE 1
Stradale 1
Mr. A 1
1sick51 1
low1 1
shredder130 1
elspock84 1
Supaf|y in the Ky 1
badass 64 1
Royalty 1
SJ TROKITA 1
Regal King 1
NEX~GEN 1
peter cruz 1
VIEJITOS NATION 1
sanchostattoos 1
91 lincolnTC 1
kiakirk007 1
Big Worm 1
Spanky 1
red69chevy 1
68MERC 1
YellowAmigo 1
JUAN SALAS 1
Louisville Slugger 1
billy nugz 1
texasdelta88 1
801Rider 1
san 312 1
gamblecustoms 1
VooDoo Lounge 1
majestix66 1
91PurplePeopleEater 1
poppa68_KI_4life 1
STLPINKCUTTY 1
fullyclownin 1
SJDEUCE 1
zfelix 1
Dreammaker65 1
jjarez79 1
supreme 1
junbug27 1
DJLATIN 1
CAPRICHOSO86 1
Yogi 1
3_wheelin tha 8_4 1
BOUNZIN 1
Marxx 1
oldskool6six 1
MR. 79 FLH 1
Big nene 1 1
EL_PASO 1
hydryan 1
TYLER_BANKS 1
scrappin68 1
Dr Caqui 1
BIG LUX 1
HUEY HEFNER 1
DEVILSNITE89 1
nwa_fo_lyfe 1
BIGSPOOK 1
NaptownSwangin 1
863CANDYCADI 1
THE_KYKE 1*





LOTS OF PEOPLE GOT RESPECT FOR 66LOU Just wanted to add myself to the list  









R.I.P. Lou Crivello
LuxuriouS San Jose
1968-2007


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

:angel:


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

hopefully romo dont fuck up this year huh lou,lou :guns:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

ttt


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 5 2008, 05:21 PM~9615820
> *Who posted in: CASA 66
> Poster  Posts
> gangster66  12</span>
> ...


to the top!!!!


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

good afternoon mr lou


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

Where's the pics of the tail gate mural :dunno:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jan 10 2008, 01:54 PM~9660041
> *Where's the pics of the tail gate mural  :dunno:
> *


dont worry about the mural, worry about putting your car together so we could cruize that bitch :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Jan 10 2008, 02:25 PM~9660284
> *dont worry about the mural, worry about putting your car together so we could cruize that bitch :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Jan 5 2008, 10:13 PM~9618255
> *hopefully romo dont fuck up this year huh lou,lou :guns:
> *


he fucked it up again.............sorry lou


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

damn lou you better start scaring that fool ,fuck with him a little hno:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

keep this ttt


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Jan 13 2008, 08:21 PM~9685810
> *damn lou you better start scaring that fool ,fuck with him a little hno:
> *


:0


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

This Was A Good Topic, The Car Turned Out Very Nice, Me And My Dad Are Building A Car As, Well, My Lou R.I.P.


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jan 10 2008, 02:54 PM~9660041
> *Where's the pics of the tail gate mural  :dunno:
> *



I HAVEN'T BEEN OVER THERE TO PICK UP THE TAILGATE YET MAYBE TOMORROW OR FRIDAY. I'LL POST PICS LATER.
I WENT DOWN THERE LAST WEEK BUT THEY MOVED FROM THE SHOP.
I CANT WAIT TO SEE IT MYSELF.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 5 2008, 06:21 PM~9615820
> *Who posted in: CASA 66
> Poster  Posts
> Skim  4</span>
> ...


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CASA 66_@Jan 16 2008, 12:31 AM~9707600
> *I HAVEN'T BEEN OVER THERE TO PICK UP THE TAILGATE YET MAYBE TOMORROW OR FRIDAY. I'LL POST PICS LATER.
> I WENT DOWN THERE LAST WEEK BUT THEY MOVED FROM THE SHOP.
> I CANT WAIT TO SEE IT MYSELF.
> *


cool we are dropping off a trunk there soon so if you want us to pick it up for you just let me know


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT 


:angel:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

*It's all good Lou, CAN'T WIN 'EM ALL, HOMIE!!!*


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Jan 10 2008, 02:25 PM~9660284
> *dont worry about the mural, worry about putting your car together so we could cruize that bitch :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CASA 66_@Jan 16 2008, 02:31 AM~9707600
> *I HAVEN'T BEEN OVER THERE TO PICK UP THE TAILGATE YET MAYBE TOMORROW OR FRIDAY. I'LL POST PICS LATER.
> I WENT DOWN THERE LAST WEEK BUT THEY MOVED FROM THE SHOP.
> I CANT WAIT TO SEE IT MYSELF.
> *


yup seen the mural looks done waiting to b picked up :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:angel: TTT DE PATRE DE TU CAMARADA DE SANTANA C.C/B.C......AYE LOS MIRAMOS CARNAL......


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt for a brother


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

My fav wagon


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

TTT


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

sup lou :wow:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt for a brother


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

:angel:


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Feb 28 2008, 12:06 PM~10050574
> *:angel:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GONE BUT NOT FORGOTTEN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

JUST THINKING ABOUT YOU BRO


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

just think tommarrow will be a year since you been gone bro  
you are well missed in the lux line up my brother but always in my heart


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Mar 11 2008, 04:17 PM~10144951
> *just think tommarrow will be a year since you been gone bro
> you are well missed in the lux line up my brother but always in my heart
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

1 year anniversary of the death of Louis and his new beginning...It was a privilege for the brothers in SJ to know you personally...You're still an inspiration for me big Lou...Always will...


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT FOR A GREAT FATHER, FROM WHAT I READ I WAS TOUCHED FROM ALL OF YOU LUXURIOUS MEMBERS TO REALLY ENJOY SOMEBODIES LIFE LIKE YOU GUYS ARE DOING ON THE REALS I READ THE WHOLE TOPIC, KEEP HIS SPIRIT ALIVE AND REMEMBER THE LORD NEEDED A REAL COWBOYS FAN UP THEIR AND HE PICKED A GREAT LOVING FAMILY FATHER. GOD BLESS YOU AND YOUR FAMILY,.


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 12 2008, 09:54 AM~10151343
> *TTT FOR A GREAT FATHER, FROM WHAT I READ I WAS TOUCHED FROM ALL OF YOU LUXURIOUS MEMBERS TO REALLY ENJOY SOMEBODIES LIFE LIKE YOU GUYS ARE DOING ON THE REALS I READ THE WHOLE TOPIC, KEEP HIS SPIRIT ALIVE AND REMEMBER THE LORD NEEDED A REAL COWBOYS FAN UP THEIR AND HE PICKED A GREAT LOVING FAMILY FATHER. GOD BLESS YOU AND YOUR FAMILY,.
> *


thanks brother...lou was and will always be a true rider and a inspiration to alot of people he came in contact with.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Mar 12 2008, 10:13 AM~10151489
> *thanks brother...lou was and will always be a true rider and a inspiration to alot of people he came in contact with.
> *


    :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Mar 12 2008, 12:13 PM~10151489
> *thanks brother...lou was and will always be a true rider and a inspiration to alot of people he came in contact with.
> *


AMEN BROTHER..HIS A WARRIOR FOR GOD.


----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)

:angel: :angel: :angel: hey lou I save a card you had one of my drivers give to me ...with a message for me on the back of it.....i looked at it today and laughed......WE MISS YOU BRO....and WE WILL NEVER FORGET A TRUE RIDER LIKE YOU.......RIP BIG LOU...... :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

got damn lou it seems just like last week i told you to come and pick up your fucked up flaring tool you had bought.funny how time goes so fast,i remember when alfred called and told me the news couldnt believe it,i told al not to be fucking around damn.miss you homie.......


----------



## E.S FIFTY (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Mar 12 2008, 11:13 AM~10151489
> *thanks brother...lou was and will always be a true rider and a inspiration to alot of people he came in contact with.
> *


YOU GOT THAT RIGHT BRO


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Damn it's been a year  .... Lou i know you are keeping an eye on all of us and cruising right next to us .... miss you homie .... ride in peace homeboy .... :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

_TTT_


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

ttt


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Mar 12 2008, 01:13 PM~10151489
> *thanks brother...lou was and will always be a true rider and a inspiration to alot of people he came in contact with.
> *


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

ttt for Lou...


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

TTT 4 DA BROTHA LOU


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

LOU :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

:wave: whats up lou keepin an eye on everyone :angel:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

BIG LOU!!!!!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

WELL SORRY I HAVEN'T BEEN ON HERE FOR AWHILE BUT I'M BACK NOW.
FIRST I WOULD LIKE TO SAY THANKS FOR ALL THE REPLYS ABOUT LOU. IT'S BEEN A LONG, AND LONELY WHOLE YEAR WITHOUT MY HUSBAND. ONE THING I KNOW FOR SURE EVEN THOUGH I DONT SEE HIM I KNOW THAT HE IS ALWAYS AROUND ME AND THE KIDS MAKING SURE WE ARE OKAY. 
AS FOR THE CAR I JUST BOUGHT A CARB. FOR IT AND HAD CARNITAS PUT IT IN. YES THE GUY THAT DID MY TATTOO. 
WELL IT'S TIME TO FOCUS ON THE WAGON NOW THAT MY BATHROOM IS ALMOST FINISH.


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt for brother lou


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## Douk (Mar 19, 2008)

very nice look your wagon :thumbsup:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CASA 66_@Apr 12 2008, 01:54 PM~10399812
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 damn, carnitas lost HELLA weight :biggrin: 


j/p.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@May 26 2008, 10:14 PM~10743004
> *:0  damn, carnitas lost HELLA weight  :biggrin:
> j/p.
> *


Haha... Sorry I didn't get a picture of him putting it in. The guy in the pic was grounded it for me.....


----------



## HIELO408 (Aug 16, 2004)

Happy Fathers Day LOU
LUX DAD FOR LIFE


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

Good Morning BABE, Just stopping in here to WISH you a Happy Fathers Day Up there in HEAVEN.. 
I MISS YOU A LOT................ I LOVE YOU SO MUCH..................................... Wish that you were here with me and to helping me on some decisions that I'm making. I know whatever one that I make you will be right there to support me and I thank you for it... 
Well, as last year was and this year is the hardest to be without you here on FATHERS DAY, the kids and I are going out and spending the day @ Disneyland. As you know it is the Happiest place on earth and where us to spend the sadest day but there... 
I'm gonna be ending this for now gatta get YOUR kids up so we may go.. 
Till tonight I LOVE AND MISS YOU........ oH YA ALMOST FORGOT WHILE THE KIDS AND I WERE AT THE BEACH LAST NIGHT I MADE A WISH I HOPE YOU HEARED IT.................. :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

HAPPY FATHERS DAY BROTHER LOU


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Douk (Mar 19, 2008)

it's real beautiful


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

to the top for my angel brother Louis...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Hopefully my fleetwood will be out soon Lou and I'm dedicating my buildup to you man who I remember raised up my moral when I wanted to give up a couple of days before the big man upstairs decided to call you home...I will never forget the good words you had for me that day...Rest in Peace Louis... :angel:


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

i don't mean to be rude but how did he pass away?? i searched the build up topic to see what happened but it never said..one day he was postin up and next thing everybody was sayin rip...did he get in a car wreck or accident at work?? what happened to him?? he looked healthy to me! sad to see him go..rip and best wishes to his family.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Jul 24 2008, 11:26 PM~11173706
> *i don't mean to be rude but how did he pass away?? i searched the build up topic to see what happened but it never said..one day he was postin up and next thing everybody was sayin rip...did he get in a car wreck or accident at work?? what happened to him?? he looked healthy to me! sad to see him go..rip and best wishes to his family.
> *


He had a massive heart attack...


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

SUP LOU,LOU :happysad:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

i will be in dallas on your b-day lou


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

DAMN R.I.P.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Whats good homie!
I was just in the Dallass cowgirl topic talking trash as usual and realized it wasnt the same with out arguing with you homie!!
I know a few of my good homies that were Eagles fans are up their giving you some shit, and you probly giving it bacc in return! LOL!
Just wanted to stop in and say q-vo homie! Eagles still #1!!
Till we meet again homie.
1 love!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Happy birthday Louis...I know you're having a good one up there...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

HAPPY B-DAY LOU..............


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

happy b-day fucker


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

WELL BABE, IT'S YOUR SECOND BIRTHDAY IN HEAVEN. I JUST WANT TO TO KNOW THAT I MISS YOU SO MUCH, WISH THAT YOU WERE HERE WITH THE KIDS AND I. 
THE KIDS AND I WILL BE GOING TO THE COWBOYS TRAINING CAMP TODAY. WE CAN'T WAIT. YOU KNOW THAT IT WILL NOT BE THE SAME WITHOUT YOU THERE.....
ONCE AGAIN "HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAY' AND I LOVE YOU SO MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CASA 66_@Aug 1 2008, 12:03 PM~11234583
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

happy b-day lou


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

HAPPY BDAY, MUCH LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
GO COWBOYS  
ILL GIVE SHIT TO LIL RICK (PSTA) FOR YOU :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

THINKIN ABOUT YOU BROTHA


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

missing you brother


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Sep 16 2008, 07:25 PM~11618662
> *missing you brother
> *


x2 R.I.P


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

What's sadder than Dallas losing is you not being here with your family. Happy Birthday Lou and the Cowboys will get back on track.


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

ORALE LOU, AINT BEEN THE SAME SINCE YOU LEFT ESE...JUST GOES TO SHOW YOU HOMIE, AINT NOTHIN PROMISED!!! 


STILL HERE BRO (PERO MUY A HUEVO)!
JESSE


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

ttt for Lou...


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

sup fucker


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

t t t


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

WHATS UP FOKER DALLAS GOT THEIR ASS HANDED TO THEM TODAY.ST LOUIS BABY WHOOO HOOOOO. :biggrin:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 5 2008, 11:40 AM~11782431
> *ttt for Lou...
> *


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

missed much


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Nov 15 2008, 04:57 AM~12163723
> *missed much
> *


TOO MUCH :angel:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jul 7 2005, 04:13 PM~3377226
> *FRAME
> *


Nice color homie


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Luxurious CC Montreal will always remember this dedicated Lux rider...   What's up Louis...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

SUP FOKKER :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

DAMN DALLAS LOST FOKKER :angry:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

HAPPY HOLIDAYS MY FRIEND


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Merry Christmas Louis!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

thinking about you Lou ......Merry christmas brother


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

HELLO BABE, I'M JUST STOPPING BY TO WISH YOU A VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS. I WISH THAT YOU WERE HERE. MUCH LOVE :angel:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Merry X Mas Lou :angel:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

t t t


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt for a well missed brother..........LUX4LIFE my friend


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

Hello Louis,
Damn I don't know where to begin. As you can see I've just been
Going though a whole lot of stuff lately. You know the house,the kids and all that
Good stuff that only you could help me out on.
Yeah the wagon is still sitting in the garage waiting for some TLC.. Shit that only
You could give it. Sorry I haven't done much to it. But thanks to Eric he got it
To where you had wanted it. So I've had no problem with that. Althought I have 
Not drove it. Well LOU, I'm gonna be ending this for now cause I have to get up
and go home so that they can get started on the clean out in front of our house.
Much love until I see you again....


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Feb 20 2009, 12:57 PM~13059699
> *ttt for a well missed brother..........LUX4LIFE my friend
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

WELL LOUIS, IT'S ANOTHER YEAR THAT YOU BEEN GONE. IT'S SEEMS LIKE JUST YESTERDAY WHEN YOU LEFT US. YOU KNOW THAT YOU WILL ALWAYS BE IN MINE AND OUR KIDS'S HEART. 
YOU MAY BE GONE BUT NEVER, NEVER EVER FORGOTTEN..........


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CASA 66_@Mar 12 2009, 08:26 AM~13258878
> *WELL LOUIS, IT'S ANOTHER YEAR THAT YOU BEEN GONE. IT'S SEEMS LIKE JUST YESTERDAY WHEN YOU LEFT US. YOU KNOW THAT YOU WILL ALWAYS BE IN MINE AND OUR KIDS'S HEART.
> YOU MAY BE GONE BUT NEVER, NEVER EVER FORGOTTEN..........
> *


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

t t t


----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)

Whats up Lou.......I got my LUXURIOUS " IN MEMORY OF LOUIS "shirt on today CANT BELIEVE ITS BEEN ANOTHER YEAR....we miss you down here bro...and to end this ive got my middle finger up for you bro just like we use to do before.... :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

ttt for the brother Louis!!!


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

:wave: :angel:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

TTT


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

sup Lou!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

KEEP THIS TTT


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

:0


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@May 18 2009, 02:32 PM~13922778
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@May 18 2009, 01:32 PM~13922778
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BADASS


----------



## 84cutlasssupreme84 (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CASA 66_@Oct 14 2007, 11:00 PM~9002263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


just wanna say this car is beautifull and inspires me to get started on my build.i read this whole thread and the car explains his dedication to his ride and family. much respect.my heart and prayers go out to the family! your my inspiration R.I.P. homie :angel: :worship:


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

WHATS UP LOU LOU. :biggrin:


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

TTT LOU


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

its on on thursday brother :biggrin:


----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@May 18 2009, 02:36 PM~13922824
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt we miss you my luxurious brother


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

what's up Louis...Gone but not forgotten brother...Never forgotten :angel:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 4 2010, 09:03 PM~16186453
> *what's up Louis...Gone but not forgotten brother...Never forgotten :angel:
> *


  :angel:


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 4 2010, 09:03 PM~16186453
> *what's up Louis...Gone but not forgotten brother...Never forgotten :angel:
> *


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

TTT


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

i was just thinking about you a few days ago. go cowboys :biggrin:


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

TTT


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

*I KNOW MY HOMEBOY LOU REAL PROUD OF THEM COWBOYS RITE ABOUT NOW!!!*


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Jul 25 2009, 06:30 PM~14580499
> *TTT LOU
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID (May 23, 2009)

TTT RIP


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

fuck lou them cowgirls are choking :biggrin: .zupp lou lou :biggrin:


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

not this year buddy


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CASA 66_@Feb 25 2009, 07:19 AM~13106344
> *Hello Louis,
> Damn I don't know where to begin. As you can see I've just been
> Going though a whole lot of stuff lately. You know the house,the kids and all that
> ...


 Well here it is a Year later and still have not done any thing with the Wagon yet.
Had to put a new Garage door so know at least we are starting it up and moving it out the garage. 
The other day we has a lil scare I moved your wagon out to the driveway for a couple of hours and before we knew it. The car was rolling down the driveway. Alex ran in front of it to stop it. Lou, you always knew your daughter was strong and damn for her to come in between the car and the gate. Really put a scare on those kids faces....
Now I know why you had that wood in the front of the car all the time. Good thing no damage was done. We all know that you were looking down on us all trying to tell us something and it sure worked.

As for everyone else out there. Im still having problems with the pumps leaking any suggestions what I can do to stop the leaks. Call Pro Hopper and no help... 
Changed the seals still no change. Drove the car but still unsafe due to it dropping.


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CASA 66_@Feb 27 2010, 01:51 PM~16743167
> *Well here it is a Year later and still have not done any thing with the Wagon yet.
> Had to put a new Garage door so know at least we are starting it up and moving it out the garage.
> The other day we has a lil scare I moved your wagon out to the driveway for a couple of hours and before we knew it. The car was rolling down the driveway. Alex ran in front of it to stop it. Lou, you always knew your daughter was strong and damn for her to come in between the car and the gate. Really put a scare on those kids faces....
> ...


just a phone call away


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

RIP BIG LOUIS :angel: We'll all be there with you soon enough brother


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Feb 28 2010, 01:33 PM~16750171
> *just a phone call away
> *


Dats LUV!


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Feb 28 2010, 12:33 PM~16750171
> *just a phone call away
> *


Thanks I will give you a call when I pull it out maybe this weekend. But by Lou's Anniversary. Pm me with your number.


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

whats up lou,damn homie its been three years since you left us.thinking of you bro.


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

Just a little update. Took the wagon to Norcal Shop a while back and they worked on it for me got the hydro's fixed finally. They didn't charge that much to fix it thank God. So no more problems with that. Now its time for the hood to go back on and work on the minor things. 
As I drove off from the shop that day in the wagon it felt GREAT to not have to worry about anything. Thanks Guys that worked on it for me. You all know how Lou felt about someone else working on his car. LOL Hey that is why it was named CASA. I really aprreciate everything guys. know even though I gave you all a bad time about taking off everything and going with holes. LOL
Yes I can be a LIL stubborn like some where saying. But it all worked out for the best. Manly with what LOU wanted. THANKS AGAIN MUCH LOVE


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

The Kids and I had a great time out there @ the Show. Its been awhile since ALL my Kids and I were out there with everyone. Really missed talking to you all. But got everyone's numbers so I'll be keeping in touch more now. Much Love





















:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CASA 66_@May 3 2010, 01:59 AM~17370861
> *The Kids and I had a great time out there @ the Show. Its been awhile since ALL my Kids and I were out there with everyone. Really missed talking to you all. But got everyone's numbers so I'll be keeping in touch more now. Much Love
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet!


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

Here are the girls helping out with Registration Forms @ the Show and Stevie too.


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

Here are some pictures of the wagon on its way to the Show thanks Jesse V.


----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CASA 66_@May 6 2010, 07:09 AM~17407826
> *Here are some pictures of the wagon on its way to the Show thanks Jesse V.
> 
> 
> ...


nice to see you guys out there and Casa 66 back on the road too.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Casa 66 looking real good!!!!


----------



## Valou (Oct 6, 2008)

It is very beautiful to see what you makes in the memory of your husband, you have a lot of couragevA big respect has you! :thumbsup:
Lots of love for you and your family from the LuxuriouS France  
RIP LOU :angel:


----------



## Douk (Mar 19, 2008)

x2!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Beautiful I'm sure lou had a big smile on his face lookin good :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@May 3 2010, 12:14 PM~17374343
> *Sweet!
> *


Thanks


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 6 2010, 11:25 AM~17409682
> *Casa 66 looking real good!!!!
> *



Thanks Dave.


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Valou_@May 6 2010, 12:55 PM~17410456
> *It is very beautiful to see what you makes in the memory of your husband, you have a lot of couragevA big respect has you! :thumbsup:
> Lots of love for you and your family from the LuxuriouS France
> RIP LOU  :angel:
> *


Courage is seeing the look in my kids eyes as we drive around in it.
Thanks


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 6 2010, 04:22 PM~17412042
> *Beautiful I'm sure lou had a big smile on his face lookin good  :biggrin:
> *


I hope so. As he said in the pass. He would have a smile on his face when he is SERVING PEOPLE. LOL :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CASA 66_@May 7 2010, 11:16 PM~17425230
> *I hope so. As he said in the pass. He would have a smile on his face when he is SERVING PEOPLE. LOL :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


  :cheesy:


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

Another day driving the Wagon around.


----------



## Douk (Mar 19, 2008)

this ride is really nice!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CASA 66_@May 8 2010, 12:04 AM~17425126
> *Thanks Dave.
> *


How you been Liz?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CASA 66_@May 15 2010, 11:06 PM~17501771
> *Another day driving the Wagon around.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Douk_@May 16 2010, 11:28 AM~17505907
> *this ride is really nice!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks it took Lou a lot of hard work and time on this Car. Just wish he was here to finish it off the way he would of liked.


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 16 2010, 12:49 PM~17506414
> *How you been Liz?
> *


I've been ok Dave. Just here with my kids. My oldest is Grauduating and my baby is to from jr high. So I'm a busy Mom. Its BITTERSWEET for me.

Damn you are really putting it down over there. :0


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CASA 66_@May 6 2010, 06:09 AM~17407826
> *Here are some pictures of the wagon on its way to the Show thanks Jesse V.
> 
> 
> ...


NO PROBLEM NICE TO SEE IT IN THE LINE UP


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@May 29 2010, 07:45 AM~17640128
> *NO PROBLEM NICE TO SEE IT IN THE LINE UP
> *


Hey Jesse do you know how to get ahold of Jose. I need him to fix the hood for me. I just picked it up from Eric's house.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CASA 66_@May 29 2010, 01:15 AM~17638179
> *I've been ok Dave. Just here with my kids. My oldest is Grauduating and my baby is to from jr high. So I'm a busy Mom. Its BITTERSWEET for me.
> 
> Damn you are really putting it down over there.  :0
> *


good to hear you and the kids are doing well Liz...  We are trying to do the best we can Liz


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

Love this picture of the Wagon










*Alex's Grauduations Day!!!!!!!!!*










*My Baby and I waiting to Cheer on Alex!!!!!!!!*


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## flacossick6impala (Nov 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CASA 66_@Jun 4 2010, 09:06 AM~17695251
> *Love this picture of the Wagon
> 
> 
> ...


congradulations!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by flacossick6impala_@Jun 6 2010, 04:43 PM~17710539
> *congradulations!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CASA 66+May 29 2010, 10:20 AM~17641207-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Jun 8 2010, 01:05 PM~17728723
> *LET ME GET HIS NUMBER AND I WILL SEND IT TO YOU
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS
> *



Thanks Jesse need to get that hood back on the wagon soon. Before something else happens to it.


----------



## Ant-dogg (May 14, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## HIELO408 (Aug 16, 2004)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HIELO408_@Jun 14 2010, 08:27 PM~17787698
> *:angel:  :angel:
> *


Hey Freddy whats up? Been a while since I seen and talk to ya. How are ya, Diana and Bre doing? Hey I'm gonna send you a pm with my new number.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Big Lou!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

:angel: FOR THE HOMIE!


----------



## Ant-dogg (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CASA 66_@Oct 2 2007, 09:20 AM~8914992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CASA 66_@May 3 2010, 03:59 AM~17370861
> *The Kids and I had a great time out there @ the Show. Its been awhile since ALL my Kids and I were out there with everyone. Really missed talking to you all. But got everyone's numbers so I'll be keeping in touch more now. Much Love
> 
> 
> ...


nice wagon :yes:


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by steadydippin_@Jun 18 2010, 08:03 PM~17828426
> *nice wagon :yes:
> *



Thanks


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

HEY LOU, 
*WISHING YOU A HAPPY FATHERS DAY IN HEAVEN......*

*The kids and I MISS YOU VERY MUCH* :angel: :angel:


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

Lou, as you see I've been a lilttle busy working on the house. I got bored the other day and I was looking at the wall outside and didn't like how it looked so I told the girl to get me the slaghammer and the pry bar oh and the pick fork and started removing the rocks. LOL 







































Go thing the Wagon was on the grass. LOL Cause when those rocks fell it all came down. Haha

On to My next Project with the house.


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CASA 66_@Jun 4 2010, 12:06 PM~17695251
> *Love this picture of the Wagon
> 
> 
> ...


Im sooo late but congrats


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

Just wanted to thanks the guys that came to my house and help me with my batteries. All they needed was a charge. Thanks again to the guys that came over to help me out. :thumbsup: 
Took the wagon out on a little drive today.


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RobLouIzLuxurious_@Jun 30 2010, 11:04 AM~17926845
> *Im sooo late but congrats
> *


THANKS


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

THIS WAS MY SCORE WHEN I WIPED KIT KAT'S ASS THE OTHER NIGHT WITH HIS OWN DART BOARD. I'M STILL WAITING ON MY OWN DARTS. LOL


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CASA 66_@Jun 29 2010, 03:02 PM~17918946
> *Lou, as you see I've been a lilttle busy working on the house. I got bored the other day and I was looking at the wall outside and didn't like how it looked so I told the girl to get me the slaghammer and the pry bar oh and the pick fork and started removing the rocks. LOL
> 
> 
> ...


DAM I NEED TO BE WORKIN ON MY HOUSE TO.. I KNOW THE FEELING  .


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CASA 66_@Jul 11 2010, 03:19 AM~18015326
> *THIS WAS MY SCORE WHEN I WIPED KIT KAT'S ASS THE OTHER NIGHT WITH HIS OWN DART BOARD. I'M STILL WAITING ON MY OWN DARTS. LOL
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

HEY LOUIS I JUST WANTED TO WISH YOU A VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY....
THE KIDS AND I MISS YOU VERY MUCH........


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

happy be-lated d-day brother


----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sicko87_@Aug 4 2010, 03:07 AM~18224387
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2 i gotta feelin lou is up there smilin n enjoying seeing his family continuing to lowride,best wishes from the nw


----------



## flacossick6impala (Nov 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Aug 1 2010, 10:01 AM~18199014
> *happy be-lated d-day brother
> *


x66


----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)

its crazy how time flies . still got that business card you send me through my driver bro....makes me laugh at times when i see what you wrote on the back of it......we miss you down here bro.... :wave:


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Aug 4 2010, 05:12 AM~18224563
> *x2 i gotta feelin lou is up there smilin n enjoying seeing his family continuing to lowride,best wishes from the nw
> *


 Thanks, Only doing what I know he would want us to be doing if he was still here. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EIGHT TRACC_@Aug 11 2010, 02:01 PM~18285797
> *its crazy how time flies  .  still got that business card you send me through my driver bro....makes me laugh at times when i see what you wrote on the back of it......we miss you down here bro.... :wave:
> *


Damn I can still remember that phone call from Lou telling me what he wrote behind his business card just for you. LOL his driver was even laughing about him having to give it to you. Wow, how I miss those days.


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

THE ROOF RACK


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

AFTER PICKING UP THE RACK WE HAD TO HEAD TO OXNARD FOR THE TRAINING CAMP 2010










THE GIRLS AND I WITH #23 CHOICE












WE EVEN MADE STEVEN GO WITH US... LOL


----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CASA 66_@Aug 15 2010, 08:23 AM~18312902
> *Damn I can still remember that phone call from Lou telling me what he wrote behind his business card just for you. LOL his driver was even laughing about him having to give it to you. Wow, how I miss those days.
> *


YEAH MY GUY WAS NERVOUS TO GIVE IT TO ME.... :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

DAMN HOW I MISS MY CAR BUT NOT MY VAN MY DAUGHTER DID ME A FAVOR WHEN SHE TOTALED IT. LOL


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

LOOK OVER OUR COWBOYS BROTHER THEY GONNA NEED IT.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Thought about you today bro .


TTT


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 28 2010, 07:48 PM~18430062
> *LOOK OVER OUR COWBOYS BROTHER THEY GONNA NEED IT.
> *



I SECOND THAT LOU THEY ARE GONNA NEED AN :angel: AROUND THEM....


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 30 2010, 10:19 PM~18447419
> *Thought about you today bro .
> TTT
> *


SAME HERE, RICH


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

Hey Lou, It's football day today. And yes of course, we have Sunday Ticket. Its been a long wait to see what the BOYS are gonna do this Season. The kids and I are planning OUR trip to Texas just as WE All planned to do just before you got called to go (Home)
were you are know. :angel: I know that you are watching us and making sure things go well with YOUR KIDS and I. So with all that said its time for me to get ready for the big BBQ we are having to kick off the Season. Much Love, Elisabeth :tears:


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

WHAT A NICE CATCH...


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

CAN'T WAIT TILL VEGAS!!!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

was thinking about you today brother .......


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

***COYOTE CREEK WILDCATS ARE HEADED BACK TO NATIONALS THE DAY AFTER THANKSGIVING..........GREAT JOB GIRLS DREA YOUR DAD IS PROUD OF YOU MY 4.0 CHILD..........


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

SO ANOTHER THANKSGIVING WITHOUT YOU HERE WITH US LOUIS. THE KIDS REALLY MISS YOU AND SO DO I. :angel:


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

TTT


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

STILL LOOKN FOR THE MOULDING FOR IT.


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

just showing some love to your page brother. missing you and praying your family is doing alright.


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Dec 23 2010, 12:17 PM~19403545
> *just showing some love to your page brother. missing you and praying your family is doing alright.
> *


Hey Paul we are all doing good. We just found out that Our family is gonna grow by two little feet soon.. We are all looking forward to a little baby being in the house again. Since my other baby is turning 15 in 2 more days...... 
I cant believe that its been 4 years since your Dad has been gone.... 
Much Love to You and the Family.


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Feb 9 2008, 10:44 AM~9902102
> *:angel: TTT DE PATRE DE TU CAMARADA DE SANTANA C.C/B.C......AYE LOS MIRAMOS CARNAL......
> *


I was looking at Lou's topics and seen that you might of had some moldings for a 66 if so can you let me know. I also needed the hood latch. Ive got 2 chromed already but I've missed placed them. Thanks


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

On my mind....Miss u man


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CASA 66_@Jan 3 2011, 07:03 PM~19493933
> *I was looking at Lou's topics and seen that you might of had some moldings for a 66 if so can you let me know. I also needed the hood latch. Ive got 2 chromed already but I've missed placed them. Thanks
> *


that door moulding off any 4 door should work


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Jan 14 2011, 06:16 PM~19599260
> *that door moulding off any 4 door should work
> *



Thanks


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

WILL BE TAKING THE REST OF THE STUFF TO L.A TO FINISH UP ON THE ENGRAVING FOR THE HYDO'S.


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CASA 66_@Jan 19 2011, 12:42 AM~19636799
> *Thanks
> *


no problem, thers usually hood latches on ebay from wat i've seen


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

ROUTE 66 @ CALIFORNIA DISNEY


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CASA 66_@Feb 21 2011, 09:37 PM~19929539
> *WILL BE TAKING THE REST OF THE STUFF TO L.A TO FINISH UP ON THE ENGRAVING FOR THE HYDO'S.
> *


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

TTT 4 Lou. Hope all is good wit you n the kids Elizabeth.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

ttt for my brother Louis!!!


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJ RIDER_@Mar 1 2011, 03:15 PM~19990985
> *TTT 4 Lou. Hope all is good wit you n the kids Elizabeth.
> *


We are all good. Just that time of the year it seems like just yesterday. I cant believe its gonna be 4 years. Thanks for asking Henry


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

ON MARCH 12, 2007 THE SUNSET FOR LOUIS. IT HAS BEEN 4 LONG YEARS WITHOUT YOU HERE WITH US. ALL I ASK IS THAT YOU CONTINUE TO WATCH OVER THE KIDS.... :angel: :angel:


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

:tears:


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

....just passing through!!!


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

supp lou lou.every time i get on the freeway i think about your ass,you know why.that damn wagon thats parked on that side street before you get on the freeway.you member.fucker.........miss you homeboy.


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

LOU, JUST STOPPING BY TO WISH YA A HAPPY LATE FATHER'S DAY ON HERE.... DREA MISS YOU A WHOLE BUNCH..... KEEP WATCHING OVER THE KIDS.


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

*WISH YOU A VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY LOU......*


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

happy birthday my brother ! still miss ya


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

Its been a cool min. since I was last on this page. Not much being done to the wagon at this moment. In the next 2 or 3 months it will be on the road again. With just a lil TLC.. Thanks to ALL the KIDS.... Will post pics up later.


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

:angel: miss you bro


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Save a place for me up there brother Louis...Soon enough we will all be together in the same place!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

TTT


----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)

STILL GOT YOUR BUSINES CARD IN MY WALLET BRO... AND THE BACK OF IT SAYS "F*CK YOU" I REMEMBER WHEN MY DRIVER WENT TO YOUR WORK AND U GAVE HIM THE CARD AND SAID GIVE THIS TO YOUR BOSS... I WAS LAUGHING... STILL DO WHEN I LOOK AT IT... WE ALL MISS YOU BRO....


----------



## ChevySSJunky (Apr 1, 2008)

Never met you but RIDE IN PARADISE Homie. From a fellow 66 Rider !...........TTT


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

Just wanted to WISH YOU A VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY LOU!!!!!!:angel:


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

*THE WAGON FINALLY LEAVING THE STORAGE.. THANKS TO THE GUYS THAT HELP GET IT STARTED..*

AND THAT IS NOT SMOKE ON THE TOP OF THE CAR NOR NEAR PAUL'S FACE.


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

Lou lou,its football season fucker.lets see what those cowboys can do.
Thinking about you bro.


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

I'M LOOKING FOR THE SIDE MOLDING FOR THE WAGON..DOES ANYONE KNOWS WHERE I CAN GET ONE?


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Gone but never forgotten you are missed homie ........


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

rollindeep408 said:


> Gone but never forgotten you are missed homie ........


:yessad:


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

JUST FOUND THESE PIC'S IN MY PHOTOBUCKET...


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

DOES ANYONE KNOW SOMEONE THAT WILL TOW THE WAGON FROM SAN JOSE TO MODESTO LIKE THIS COMING WEEK FLAT BED OR TRAILER? I CALLED UHAUL AND THEY SAY THAT ITS TO BIG FOR THEIR TRAILERS.


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

JUST WANTED TO SAY THANKS TO FREAKY FOR TOWING THE WAGON TO ITS NEW CASA. ITS WAS SUCH A RELIEF FOR MY DAUGHTER AND I TO FINALLY GET IT HERE. THANKS AGAIN FREAKY


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

JUST WANTED TO SAY THANKS TO ALL THAT HAD OFFERED TO HELP GET THE WAGON TO MY HOUSE... :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

CASA 66 said:


> JUST WANTED TO SAY THANKS TO FREAKY FOR TOWING THE WAGON TO ITS NEW CASA. ITS WAS SUCH A RELIEF FOR MY DAUGHTER AND I TO FINALLY GET IT HERE. THANKS AGAIN FREAKY
> View attachment 559994


:thumbsup:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

CASA 66 said:


> View attachment 543764
> I'M LOOKING FOR THE SIDE MOLDING FOR THE WAGON..DOES ANYONE KNOWS WHERE I CAN GET ONE?


I HAVE ONE FOR YOU


----------



## 66Casa66 (Dec 5, 2012)

Dad words cannot express how much I miss you I look at your page and I read every word like you were still here. Dad I know there has been so much time tht has past but you are never forgotten you have raised a woman that knows how to remodel houses, and bathrooms, knows how to change brakes and shocks, build an engine, and other modifications to a car. Things that most girls don't know how to do you raised me to not need anyone and to be able to do it all myself and I am forever thankful for that. I love you dad forever your little girl


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

66Casa66 said:


> Dad words cannot express how much I miss you I look at your page and I read every word like you were still here. Dad I know there has been so much time tht has past but you are never forgotten you have raised a woman that knows how to remodel houses, and bathrooms, knows how to change brakes and shocks, build an engine, and other modifications to a car. Things that most girls don't know how to do you raised me to not need anyone and to be able to do it all myself and I am forever thankful for that. I love you dad forever your little girl


:thumbsup::angel:


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

66Casa66 said:


> Dad words cannot express how much I miss you I look at your page and I read every word like you were still here. Dad I know there has been so much time tht has past but you are never forgotten you have raised a woman that knows how to remodel houses, and bathrooms, knows how to change brakes and shocks, build an engine, and other modifications to a car. Things that most girls don't know how to do you raised me to not need anyone and to be able to do it all myself and I am forever thankful for that. I love you dad forever your little girl


:yes:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

66Casa66 said:


> Dad words cannot express how much I miss you I look at your page and I read every word like you were still here. Dad I know there has been so much time tht has past but you are never forgotten you have raised a woman that knows how to remodel houses, and bathrooms, knows how to change brakes and shocks, build an engine, and other modifications to a car. Things that most girls don't know how to do you raised me to not need anyone and to be able to do it all myself and I am forever thankful for that. I love you dad forever your little girl


:angel:


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

IM GLAD TO SEE YOU ON HERE NOW ALEX. I KNOW THAT YOUR DAD IS PROUD OF THE WOMAN THAT YOU HAVE BECAME. :tears: :angel:



66Casa66 said:


> Dad words cannot express how much I miss you I look at your page and I read every word like you were still here. Dad I know there has been so much time tht has past but you are never forgotten you have raised a woman that knows how to remodel houses, and bathrooms, knows how to change brakes and shocks, build an engine, and other modifications to a car. Things that most girls don't know how to do you raised me to not need anyone and to be able to do it all myself and I am forever thankful for that. I love you dad forever your little girl


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

THANKS 


Texas 61 Impala said:


> I HAVE ONE FOR YOU


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> I HAVE ONE FOR YOU


 THANKS TO "TEXAS 61 IMPALA" HE HAD THE PARTS THAT I NEEDED.. NOW WAITING ON THE PART TO GET SHIPPED.. THANKS AGAIN


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

66Casa66 said:


> Dad words cannot express how much I miss you I look at your page and I read every word like you were still here. Dad I know there has been so much time tht has past but you are never forgotten you have raised a woman that knows how to remodel houses, and bathrooms, knows how to change brakes and shocks, build an engine, and other modifications to a car. Things that most girls don't know how to do you raised me to not need anyone and to be able to do it all myself and I am forever thankful for that. I love you dad forever your little girl


? That's what's up


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

CASA 66 said:


> THANKS TO "TEXAS 61 IMPALA" HE HAD THE PARTS THAT I NEEDED.. NOW WAITING ON THE PART TO GET SHIPPED.. THANKS AGAIN



NO PROBLEM!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

T.T.T


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

Update on Lou's Wagon. I've made up my mind and feel that it is finally time to get rid of it. Not sure how much I want for it yet.


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

CASA 66 said:


> Update on Lou's Wagon. I've made up my mind and feel that it is finally time to get rid of it. Not sure how much I want for it yet.


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

CASA 66 said:


> View attachment 548867
> View attachment 548868
> View attachment 548869
> JUST FOUND THESE PIC'S IN MY PHOTOBUCKET...



Good memories.


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

STATION X said:


> Good memories.


YES THEY WERE.. DAMN THAT PIC WAS TAKEN AFTER LOU HAD PASSED. TAKEN IN VEGAS AT THE SUPER SHOW...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

CASA 66 said:


> STILL LOOKN FOR THE MOULDING FOR IT.


MAN THIS 66 WAGON IS THE SHIT!!!!! WILL A 4 DR NON WAGON DOOR MOLDING WORK I MITE KNOW WHERE 1 IS AT


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

I BELIEVE THATS WHERE HE HAD GOT ONE OF HIS OTHER ONES FROM.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I didnt realize Louis had passed on. Im sorry for your loss and its also sad to see another lowrider pass away.


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

PM ME THE INFO. 



64 CRAWLING said:


> MAN THIS 66 WAGON IS THE SHIT!!!!! WILL A 4 DR NON WAGON DOOR MOLDING WORK I MITE KNOW WHERE 1 IS AT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

WOW DID NOT KNOW HE PASSED SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS I WAS JUST LOOKING AT THE THE PICS WITH OUT READING,IF I FIND THAT WILL GIVE YOU THAT PM ABOUT IT,RIDE IN PEACE


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

64 CRAWLING said:


> WOW DID NOT KNOW HE PASSED SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS I WAS JUST LOOKING AT THE THE PICS WITH OUT READING,IF I FIND THAT WILL GIVE YOU THAT PM ABOUT IT,RIDE IN PEACE


That's nice of u bro


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

SO IM SWITHING OUT MY ENGINE COIL ON MY 02 PASSAT. AFTER DOING SO DO I HAVE TO RESET ANY CODES? AND IF SO DO I NEED THE SCANNER?


----------



## 66Casa66 (Dec 5, 2012)

So it's been a long time since I been on here and dad I know you already know the BIG news, you're a GRANDPA!!! Yes, your little girl is all grown up, and ready to start a new family. Oh how I wish you were here to experience this new chapter in my life. I thank god for every experience I went through it has made me a better person and I know with all you taught me , a great mother. All I ask is you look after the baby every day and night. Andrea is doing well in school and thinking about college and sports, she has grown into a smart young lady you would be very proud of how smart and strong she is truly your daughter. Well as always we miss you everyday & until we meet again we love you and you are always in our hearts. Love your first born Alexandria Crivello p.s the hustle you did to raise me is the same I will keep to raise my little one and if its a boy for sure his middle name will be "Louis" love you dad!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

66LOU said:


> BUILD A LOW ABOUT 20 GS
> SHOW ENTRY 25 DOLLARS
> 
> SEEING THE LOOK ON MY KID FACE WHEN WE WON PRICELESS :biggrin:


:h5:


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

WISHING ALL MY LAYITLOW FRIENDS A SAFE AND HAPPY EASTER. :wave:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

CASA 66 said:


> WISHING ALL MY LAYITLOW FRIENDS A SAFE AND HAPPY EASTER. :wave:


you too!


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Congratulations! !!!!


66Casa66 said:


> So it's been a long time since I been on here and dad I know you already know the BIG news, you're a GRANDPA!!! Yes, your little girl is all grown up, and ready to start a new family. Oh how I wish you were here to experience this new chapter in my life. I thank god for every experience I went through it has made me a better person and I know with all you taught me , a great mother. All I ask is you look after the baby every day and night. Andrea is doing well in school and thinking about college and sports, she has grown into a smart young lady you would be very proud of how smart and strong she is truly your daughter. Well as always we miss you everyday & until we meet again we love you and you are always in our hearts. Love your first born Alexandria Crivello p.s the hustle you did to raise me is the same I will keep to raise my little one and if its a boy for sure his middle name will be "Louis" love you dad!!!


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66Casa66 (Dec 5, 2012)

Happy Cinco De Mayo dad hope they have a special lane just for lowriders, rest in paradise!! Missing you each day that goes by


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

I'VE HEARED THAT IF YOU ARE HAVING PROBLEMS WITH THE STARTER OF AN OLD CAR THAT YOU CAN HIT THE STARTER FROM UNDERNEATH THE CAR. IS THAT TRUE OR FAULTS?


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

Its tru the solinoid gets stuck and it u TAP it not hit it most times it start but its a pain jus get a starter


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

SO DO I HAVE TO JACK THE CAR UP TO GET TO IT?




BIG L.A said:


> Its tru the solinoid gets stuck and it u TAP it not hit it most times it start but its a pain jus get a starter


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

If u cant get to it wit it down then yea just tap the starter wit a wrench or sumthin


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

THANKS A LOT.:thumbsup:



BIG L.A said:


> If u cant get to it wit it down then yea just tap the starter wit a wrench or sumthin


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

I FINALLY GOT IT STARTED.


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

VERY CLEAN 66 :thumbsup:


El Aztec Pride said:


>


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

WISHING YOU A HAPPY BIRTHDAY LOUIS. THIS IS YOUR 6TH YEAR IN HEAVEN AND IT SEEMS LIKE JUST YESTERDAY THAT YOU HAD LEFT US TO BE OUR GUARDIAN :angel:. 
THIS HAD TO SHARE SOME PICS. OF WHEN THE KIDS AND I WENT TO OUR WORK.













WE ALL KNOW THAT CALTRANS DONT RUN IN FRONT OF OUR WORK AND THAT ITS 2 BLOCKS BEHIND IT, bUT SINCE YOU ROAD IT TO WORK OFTEN. THE KIDS AND I KNOW THAT THAT WAS A SIGN FROM YOU THAT YOU WERE THERE WITH US AT THE MOMENT..  JUST WANT YOU TO KNOW THAT YOU ARE VERY MISSED!


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

Im so proud of Andrea and know that u are too.






I cant believe how big our kids are now.

I received this from your old job. 



















Happy Birthday, Louis!, 
Thank you for allowing our Porsche Stevens Creek family to wish you a happy birthday! 
Today is your day, so make it an enjoyable one! We hope this year brings you health, happiness and success. 
Sincerely,
 George Acosta
 Sales Person
 Porsche Stevens Creek
4155 Stevens Creek 
Santa Clara, CA 95051
 (408) 247-1655


----------



## 66Casa66 (Dec 5, 2012)

http://instagram.com/p/bwjPUtiXFS/ 
Casa 66 starting up


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

FINALLY GOT THE HYDAULICS FIXED. 5 MINS. O RING FIX, WAITED 4 YRS. NUH JOKE. THANKS ALEX FOR FIXING IT FOR ME.


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

HAPPY HALLOWEEN


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

Wishing everyone a Safe and Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

HAPPY THANKS GIVING TO YOUR FAM,RIP POPS


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Gone but never forgotten Louis...RIP brother:angel:


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

So it official my kids and I have decided to sell the Wagon.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

im surprisesd non of the members aint try to keep it


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

ONE MEMBER ASKED ABOUT IT ALREADY. 


64 CRAWLING said:


> im surprisesd non of the members aint try to keep it


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

I can't believe that OUR baby is Grauduating already. Im so proud of her and I know that you are Louis. She has followed ur footsteps as far as being a hard worker and going after what she wants.


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

Gianna in her Grandpa's Lou's wagon.


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone in Modesto area has a battery charger that I can use?
I need to charger the batteries for the hydraulics on the wagon. Lou had one but the cables got messed up.


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

Its been 6 years since Eric messed up the door trim to the wagon. I just got a message saying that a member on lay it low has one for me.:angel:


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks Texas 61 Impala


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

CASA 66 said:


> Thanks Texas 61 Impala



No problem!:thumbsup:


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

It’s been a while since I lost posted on here. So here an update photo of Casa 66


----------

